# Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?



## Jever_Pilsener (26. September 2009)

*Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Dieses Thema wurde ausgekoppelt aus dem Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...it-ihr-zur-npd-eingestellt-2.html#post1141751.


heartcell schrieb:


> wär ein thema für ne neue Umfrage wa?



Sollen Homosexuelle ein Adoptionsrecht haben?


----------



## davehimself (26. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

niemals!!!!


----------



## heartcell (26. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

[x] nein
da bin ich nicht für^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Klar, gilt aber wohl eher für Schwule, da Lesben problem selbst Kinder bekommen können.


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

nein
da bin ich dagegen


----------



## Woohoo (26. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ja warum nicht. Die heile parade Familie gibt es nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ich bin zwar nicht dafür, dass Schwule diskreminiert werden, aber hier sollte man doch eher an die Kinder denken.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ich bin für ein Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle. Homos können genauso gut Kinder erziehen wie Heteros. Die sexuelle Orientierung ist egal.
Ich bin Hetero, habe aber nichts gegen Homos.

Ich habe 2 Auswahlmöglichkeiten vergessen:
Schwule ja, Lesben nein
Lesben ja, Schwule nein


----------



## heartcell (26. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

ich hab auch nix gegen schwule.
sie dürfen ja schon heiraten, aber kinder erziehen?
neee


----------



## boss3D (26. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

[X] _nein ... auf gar keinen Fall!!!_

Ein Kind braucht Vater und Mutter, nicht 2 Homos!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Woohoo (26. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ein Kind braucht verantwortungsbewusste Eltern das können homos oder heteros sein.


----------



## Maggats (26. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich bin für ein Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle. Homos können genauso gut Kinder erziehen wie Heteros. Die sexuelle Orientierung ist egal.
> Ich bin Hetero, habe aber nichts gegen Homos.



das unterschreib ich mal so


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Natürlich können Homos gute Eltern sein, aber manche Leute sehen das halt nicht so und in dem Fall kann es leicht sein, dass das Kind das dann z.B. in der Schule büßen muß.


----------



## boss3D (26. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Ein Kind braucht verantwortungsbewusste Eltern das können homos oder heteros sein.


Und zu wem soll das Kind bei 2 Homos "Mama" sagen?  Nein, sowas geht meiner Meinung nach garnicht!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## iceman650 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

das kind muss dann in jeder schule, egal wo, bezahlen. ich sags nicht gerne, ich habe auch nichts gegen homosexuelle, aber aus sicht der kinder würde ich es nicht wollen.


----------



## True Monkey (26. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Haha...ich leg mich gleich ab ....klar warum nicht ...immer noch besser wie ein Alki als Vater und eine Hure zur Mutter.

Oder welche die überhaupt keine Zeit für ihre Kids haben .(Computerfreaks usw )
Ich denke das das dann nur Wunschkinder sind und dadurch sie bestimmt mehr Zuwendung und Liebe bekommen wie es meist sonst der Fall ist.

Bürgermeister und Parteivorsitzender ja ....aber kein Vertrauen darin das sie in der Lage sind Kinder groß zu ziehen ?
Und wenn ihr meint das wäre für die Kinder ein prob dann fragt sie doch mal was sie sich wünschen .....ganz einfach....Eltern die da sind und Zeit haben.

Man o Man ich dachte ich bin alt und rückständig aber wenn ich das hier so lese kommen mir da doch so meine Zweifel wer hier rückständig ist .

Ach ja ...unser Kindermädchen ist männlich und schwull.....und hat es weitaus besser drauf als die meisten seiner weiblichen Kollegen


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Na klar, bei euren Schulen ist ja alles Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen.

Ich habe nie behauptet, dass Schwule schlechte Eltern wären.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



boss3D schrieb:


> [X] _nein ... auf gar keinen Fall!!!_
> 
> Ein Kind braucht Vater und Mutter, nicht 2 Homos!
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Öhm, wieviele allein erziehende Mütter gibt es in Österreich?


----------



## jetztaber (26. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Ein Kind braucht verantwortungsbewusste Eltern das können homos oder heteros sein.



Japp, seh ich auch so. Hauptsache dem Kind geht es gut und sicherlich besser als da, wo es herkommt.
Das sage ich jetzt mal so, als Vater einer sechsjährigen Tochter.


----------



## heartcell (26. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

und wie das kind dann von seinem umfeld behandelt wird ist egal?
glau ich nicht, allein das spricht dagegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



heartcell schrieb:


> und wie das kind dann von seinem umfeld behandelt wird ist egal?
> glau ich nicht, allein das spricht dagegen.


 
Wenn man dem Kind schon in jungen Jahren beibringt, was dessen Herkunft tatsächlich bedeutet, dann wird es über den Verleumdungen stehen, die ihm an den Kopf geworfen werden.

Man beachte bitte, dass Kinder aus nicht ehelichen Verhältnissen früher auch angefeindet wurden, aber heute ist das nicht der Fall.

Auch für Homos wird der Anfang schwer sein, aber er wird gemeistert werden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Solange dem Kind nur Verleumdungen an den Kopf geworfen werden, geht es ja noch, aber was an Schulen zur Zeit abgeht, lässt vermuten, dass es dabei nicht bleiben wird.


----------



## heartcell (26. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

""dann wird es über der Verleumdungen stehen, die ihm an den Kopf geworfen werden""
ja wir sind aber leider in einem land, wo einem nicht nur mehr wörter an den kopf geworfen werden.

Gewalt gegen, ich nenne is mal "randgruppen", ist doch an der tagesordnung.
oder?


----------



## Woohoo (26. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ok soll man sich der Gewalt ergeben? Das wäre zwar der einfachste Weg aber ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



heartcell schrieb:


> ""dann wird es über der Verleumdungen stehen, die ihm an den Kopf geworfen werden""
> ja wir sind aber leider in einem land, wo einem nicht nur mehr wörter an den kopf geworfen werden.
> 
> Gewalt gegen, ich nenne is mal "randgruppen", ist doch an der tagesordnung.
> oder?


 
Entscheidend ist erst mal, dass dem Kind die wichtigen Werte mit auf den Weg gegeben werden, dass man ihm das beibringt, was es bedeutet ein Mensch zu sein.
Dann kann es sehr gut mit solchen Dingen umgehen.
Wenn man eine positive Energie ausstrahlt, schreckt das mehr "Schläger" und "Streitsucher" ab als man denkt.


----------



## heartcell (26. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

glaub ich nicht, gerade dann werden sie fertig gemacht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



heartcell schrieb:


> glaub ich nicht, gerade dann werden sie fertig gemacht.


 
Denke ich nicht, ein Kind, dass schon Angst ausstrahlt, wird eher angegriffen als eins, das Stärke ausstrahlt.

Weiß ich ja von mir, ich wurde immer ins Klo gesteckt. 
Hätte ich mehr Stärke ausgestrahlt, hätte man mich so nicht behandelt.


----------



## heartcell (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

ja, aber kinder in einer gruppe gehen immer auf minderheiten.
ober er nun mehr oder weniger angst ausstrahlt.


----------



## Tamio (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



boss3D schrieb:


> Und zu wem soll das Kind bei 2 Homos "Mama" sagen?  Nein, sowas geht meiner Meinung nach garnicht!
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Und zu wem soll ein Kind Mami oder Papi sagen wenn es im Heim aufwachst? Meinst du nicht auch das es besser ist, das ein Kind lieber zu zwei Menschen kommt zu den es eine engere Beziehung aufbauen kann als bei ein Dutzend Menschen zu verweilen die sich zwar auch kümmern aber nicht so können wie es zwei Menschen es könnten.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Ein Kind braucht verantwortungsbewusste Eltern das können homos oder heteros sein.





heartcell schrieb:


> und wie das kind dann von seinem umfeld behandelt wird ist egal?
> glau ich nicht, allein das spricht dagegen.


Ja mobbing existiert ja nur wenn man Homos als Eltern hat. Nur komisch das immer wieder Amokläufe in Schule statt finden, das sich eine Schülerin in England Selbstmord wegen Mobbing begangen hat. Die hatten sicher alle Homos als Eltern. Mobbing wegen "falschen" Klamotten, Handys, Aussehens und Verhaltens gibt es also gar nicht.


----------



## heartcell (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

sie haben es halt nur schwerer.


----------



## Tamio (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



heartcell schrieb:


> sie haben es halt nur schwerer.


Sie haben es dann auch nicht schwerer als andere die gemobbt werden ob nun einer dauernd H*rensohn oder Homosohn genannt wird, dürfte wohl sch**ß egal sein.
Was hast du bitte für Vorstellungen vom mobben? Hast du da eine Skala Mobben wegen Klamotten 5, mobben wegen Homo Eltern 8


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



heartcell schrieb:


> sie haben es halt nur schwerer.


 
Nö, sie haben es nicht schwerer als Kinder von armen Eltern, die sich nicht die neuesten Handys und Klamotten leisten können oder Kinder von allein erziehenden Müttern, deren Mann (Freund oder auch "Unbekannt" )weggelaufen ist



Tamio schrieb:


> Sie haben es dann auch nicht schwerer als andere die gemobbt werden ob nun einer dauernd H*rensohn oder Homosohn genannt wird, dürfte wohl sch**ß egal sein.
> Was hast du bitte für Vorstellungen vom mobben? Hast du da eine Skala Mobben wegen Klamotten 5, mobben wegen Homo Eltern 8


 
Genau deshalb eine gute Erziehung in den ersten Jahren, dann wird dem Kind das egal sein, wenn einer "Schwuchteljunge" oder "Lesbengöre" zu ihm sagt.


----------



## heartcell (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

nein aber wenn man von der npd ausgeht, suchen die sich schon die richtigen raus.
wie es halt ist, homos, ausländer und schwächere müssen da als erste herhalten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> wenn einer "Schwuchteljunge" oder "Lesbengöre" zu ihm sagt.


Also mich würde es schon stören, wenn mich jemand Lesbengöre schimpft.
Ich hab doch gar keine Lesben.


----------



## Tamio (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



heartcell schrieb:


> nein aber wenn man von der npd ausgeht, suchen die sich schon die richtigen raus.
> wie es halt ist, homos, ausländer und schwächere müssen da als erste herhalten.


Ach so weil Homo Kinder gefährdeter sind, das ist natürlich verständlich.
Warum forderst nicht auch gleich noch Ausländer raus damit die auch geschützter sind und schwächere schickt man auf eine Sonderschule zu deren Schutz. Und Eltern die dem Kind keine Markenklamotten bieten können dürfen erst gar keine Kinder haben, weil man ja sonst an der Grenze zur "Gefährdung des Kindeswohls" ist. Und dann Separieren wir auch gleich noch die dicken von den dünnen. Und die Brillenträger bekommen auch noch einen abgesonderten Bereich. Hab ich noch irgendeine Gruppe vergessen die Geschütz werden muss?
Warum führen wir nicht gleich Hausunterricht für jedermann ein dann ist jeder vor jedem geschützt.

PS dieser Beitrag enthält Ironie und Sarkasmus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Tamio schrieb:


> Hab ich noch irgendeine Gruppe vergessen die Geschütz werden muss?


 
Behinderte aller Art.


----------



## taks (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Behinderte aller Art.


 
Und die PCGH-Community 



Ich habe auch nein gestimmt.
Nennt mich konservativ aber das kann ich mir einfach ned vorstellen.


----------



## Bucklew (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



boss3D schrieb:


> [X] _nein ... auf gar keinen Fall!!!_
> 
> Ein Kind braucht Vater und Mutter, nicht 2 Homos!


Was ist in einer Hetero-Beziehung, wo die Mutter/der Vater abhaut? Das Kind erschiessen?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Hier Posten wiedermal zu viele kleine kiddys die sich 1.keine Gedanken machen 2.mal wieder nur mist quatschen 3.nach persöhnlichem empfinden posten...
Was gibt euch das recht schlecht über Homosexuelle zu reden oder von wegen sie würden gemobbt!??? Was soll dieser mist und das pupertäre gequatsche! IHR WISST NICHTS oder wollt auch nicht wissen wie sich ein/e Homosexueller fühlt wenn er/sie ein Kinderwunsch hat.! Ich bin dafür das es auch ein Adoptionsrecht für homosexuelle gibt, und die die meinen das Kinder solcher Menschen gemobbt werden könnten sollten sich mal näher mit der Materie befassen und nicht dumm rummquatschen. Als ich 19 war hatten wir einen schwulen auf Arbeit und ich hab ihn gehasst, einfach weil er Schwul war keine Ahnung warumaber es lag an mir denn ich war zu jung zu unreif überhaupt zu verstehen was solch einen Menschen ausmacht. Ich habe selber drei Jahre meiner damaligen Ausbildung gebraucht um festzustellen (mittlerweile waren es zwei schwule auf Arbeit) das die beiden super Menschen waren, also lag es an mir und meinen zu Unrecht geäußerte Einstellung Schwule gegenüber, ohne mir mal wirklich Gedanken zu machen.

Ihr und vorallem die 14 - 18 Jährigen die hier posten ohne sich mit der Materie oder einen homosexuellen jemals ausgesetzt zu haben oder der damit vorhandenen Politik solltet mal lieber bissl mehr die Schulbankdrücken und ein bischen offener werden, vielleicht auch mal über euer Schei.gequatsche nachdenken was ihr hier so ablasst! Denn selbst ich musste früher oder später einsehen das man mit wenig Toleranz nicht weit kommt.


----------



## heartcell (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Tamio schrieb:


> PS dieser Beitrag enthält Ironie und Sarkasmus.



ich merk schon^^



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Hier Posten wiedermal zu viele kleine kiddys die sich 1.keine Gedanken machen 2.mal wieder nur mist quatschen 3.nach persöhnlichem empfinden posten...
> Was gibt euch das recht schlecht über Homosexuelle zu reden oder von wegen sie würden gemobbt!??? Was soll dieser mist und das pupertäre gequatsche! IHR WISST NICHTS oder wollt auch nicht wissen wie sich ein/e Homosexueller fühlt wenn er/sie ein Kinderwunsch hat.! Ich bin dafür das es auch ein Adoptionsrecht für homosexuelle gibt, und die die meinen das Kinder solcher Menschen gemobbt werden könnten sollten sich mal näher mit der Materie befassen und nicht dumm rummquatschen. Als ich 19 war hatten wir einen schwulen auf Arbeit und ich hab ihn gehasst, einfach weil er Schwul war keine Ahnung warumaber es lag an mir denn ich war zu jung zu unreif überhaupt zu verstehen was solch einen Menschen ausmacht. Ich habe selber drei Jahre meiner damaligen Ausbildung gebraucht um festzustellen (mittlerweile waren es zwei schwule auf Arbeit) das die beiden super Menschen waren, also lag es an mir und meinen zu Unrecht geäußerte Einstellung Schwule gegenüber, ohne mir mal wirklich Gedanken zu machen.
> 
> Ihr und vorallem die 14 - 18 Jährigen die hier posten ohne sich mit der Materie oder einen homosexuellen jemals ausgesetzt zu haben oder der damit vorhandenen Politik solltet mal lieber bissl mehr die Schulbankdrücken und ein bischen offener werden, vielleicht auch mal über euer Schei.gequatsche nachdenken was ihr hier so ablasst! Denn selbst ich musste früher oder später einsehen das man mit wenig Toleranz nicht weit kommt.



Wer macht hier homosexuelle schlecht?
fast jeder hier ist tolerant, der eine mehr der andere weniger.
aber keiner hat schlecht über sie geredet.
nur das die kinder gemobbt werden konnen oder werden.
haben wir deswegen schlecht über sie geredet?
ich gaube nicht.
auserdem kann hier jeder seine meinung rein posten, wenn du sie für pubertär hältst oder nicht verstehst.
Dein beitrag hat sich jetzt von allen abgehoben, oder wie?

mfg


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Daran sehe ich das du einer von denen bist der es nicht versteht.Dann lese dir bitte nochmal den kompletten Thread durch und deute mal die eine oder andere Antwort/Aussage und wenn du dann nochmal ein bischen darüber nachdenkst kommst du vielleicht selber drauf.!

Ich möchte keine Namen nennen, denn wenn man den Thread nochmal durchgeht wirst du vielleicht entdecken was ich meine...das es hier auch viele Anständige Meinungen gibt, bestreite ich auch nicht und heiße ich natürlich für gut!


----------



## heartcell (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Daran sehe ich das du einer von denen bist der es nicht versteht.Dann lese dir bitte nochmal den kompletten Thread durch und deute mal die eine oder andere Antwort/Aussage und wenn du dann nochmal ein bischen darüber nachdenkst kommst du vielleicht selber drauf.!
> 
> Ich möchte keine Namen nennen, denn wenn man den Thread nochmal durchgeht wirst du vielleicht entdecken was ich meine...das es hier auch viele Anständige Meinungen gibt, bestreite ich auch nicht und heiße ich natürlich für gut!


deshalb ha bich ja auch das geschrieben:


> fast jeder hier ist tolerant, der eine mehr der andere weniger.


----------



## the_real_Kazoo (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

nein, ich bin vollkommen dagegen. nicht wegen den Schwulen selbst, sondern wegen den Kindern.
Beispielszenario:
Elterntag in der Schule -> alle haben ihre Eltern dabei nur eine(r) hat zwei Typen dabei... ->Kind wird zum Opfer und mutiert möglicherweise zum Amokläufer xD -> noch mehr Leute die Killerspieler verbieten wollen


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



the_real_Kazoo schrieb:


> nein, ich bin vollkommen dagegen. nicht wegen den Schwulen selbst, sondern wegen den Kindern.
> Beispielszenario:
> Elterntag in der Schule -> alle haben ihre Eltern dabei nur eine(r) hat zwei Typen dabei... ->Kind wird zum Opfer und mutiert möglicherweise zum Amokläufer xD -> noch mehr Leute die Killerspieler verbieten wollen



Also geht es dir nur darum das man Killerspiele verbieten könnte ??? Hier bitte...


----------



## Pokerclock (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Eine interessante Umfrage.

Ich bin gegen ein Adoptionsrecht für gleichgeschlechtliche Paare. 

Ich stimme hier vielen Befürwortern überein, dass Kinder in erster Linie liebende und für sorgende Eltern brauchen, aber...

es darf nicht die soziale Komponente bei der Erziehung der Eltern außer Acht gelassen werden, auf die die Eltern keinen Einfluss haben. Damit spreche ich insbesondere von der Interaktion des Kindes mit anderen Kindern und Erwachsenen im sozialen Milieu. Meine Schulzeit liegt nun auch noch nicht so lange zurück und ich kann mit gut vorstellen, was das Kind erwarten würde, wenn andere Kinder von der gleichgeschlechtlichen Elternschaft erfahren. In der Haut des Kindes möchte ich dann nicht stecken. 

Die Folge ist soziale Ausgrenzung. Ein nicht zwangsläufiges, aber mögliches Szenario.

Was soziale Ausgrenzung zur Folge haben kann, hat man in Ansbach gesehen. Diese mögliche soziale Ausgrenzung ist nun kein Problem, das durch die gleichgeschlechtliche Partnerschaft entsteht, allerdings mit der Interaktion mit der Gesellschaft.


----------



## insekt (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

[x] Dafür!

Man darf sich der Gewalt nicht beugen! Früher waren es die Judenkinder die diskriminiert wurden dann die schwarzen Kinder heute die Kinder von ALGII-Empfängern.
Die Menschen werden immer irgendwelche Gründe finden, andere zu mobben, aber deswegen darf man den Kampf gegen die Intoleranz nicht von vornherein aufgeben, bevor er überhaupt angefangen hat.

Gay pride!

PS: Nein ich bin hetero.


----------



## Tamio (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

@*the_real_Kazoo*, *Pokerclock*
k.A. Ahnung ob ihr das schon gelesen habt es passt so gut zu eurer Meinung


Tamio schrieb:


> Ach so weil Homo Kinder gefährdeter sind, das ist natürlich verständlich.
> Warum forderst nicht auch gleich noch Ausländer raus damit die auch geschützter sind und schwächere schickt man auf eine Sonderschule zu deren Schutz. Und Eltern die dem Kind keine Markenklamotten bieten können dürfen erst gar keine Kinder haben, weil man ja sonst an der Grenze zur "Gefährdung des Kindeswohls" ist. Und dann Separieren wir auch gleich noch die dicken von den dünnen. Und die Brillenträger bekommen auch noch einen abgesonderten Bereich. Hab ich noch irgendeine Gruppe vergessen die Geschütz werden muss?
> Warum führen wir nicht gleich Hausunterricht für jedermann ein dann ist jeder vor jedem geschützt.
> 
> PS dieser Beitrag enthält Ironie und Sarkasmus.



*Nicht die gemobbten sind ein Problem sondern die Mobber.*


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



insekt schrieb:


> Man darf sich der Gewalt nicht beugen!
> 
> Gay bride!
> 
> PS: Nein ich bin hetero.


Richtig und im schlimmsten Fall büßen halt die Kinder dafür, aber das ist ja dann egal.
Hauptsache man läßt sich nicht unterdrücken.


----------



## insekt (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Richtig und im schlimmsten Fall büßen halt die Kinder dafür, aber das ist ja dann egal.
> Hauptsache man läßt sich nicht unterdrücken.



Wie Tamio schon sagt, wie wärs wenn man gegen die Mobber vorgeht?
Wir verhängen ja auch keine Ausgangssperre um die Menschen vor Raubüberfällen und Morden zu schützen.

Im übrigen wird es immer einen Ausweg geben. Ich kenne eine schwules Pärchen, das mit einem Lesbischen Pärchen sehr sehr eng befreundet ist.
Ich weiß nicht genau welches der beiden ein Kind will, auf jedenfall auf jedenfall wird einer der schwulen, eine der Lesben befruchten und das homosexuelle Paar wird dann das Kind großziehen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Natürlich sollte man gegen die Mobber vorgehen, aber dafür müsstest du die ganze Gesellschaft umkrempeln.

Danach sollen sie halt Kinder adoptieren dürfen.


----------



## Tamio (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Natürlich sollte man gegen die Mobber vorgehen, aber dafür müsstest du die ganze Gesellschaft umkrempeln.
> 
> Danach sollen sie halt Kinder adoptieren dürfen.


Und bis das passiert ist bekommt die ganz Gesellschaft keine Kinder mehr. Super Idee der beste Schutz für die Kinder!
Oder bist du auch dieser tollen Meinung verfallen HomoKinder sind die einzigen die gemobbt werden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Nein, der Meinung bin ich nicht, aber man muß gewisse Dinge nicht erzwingen.


----------



## davehimself (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

ich möchte mal die erfahrung abgeben, abgesehen von dem bereits genannten grund des mobbings.

ich habe mal bei premiere gearbeitet in einem callcenter. dort waren 70% homos beschäftigt. (haben sich wohl alle aus so einem homochat dort zusammen gefunden).

bei ca. der hälfte von allen mit denen ich mich unterhalten hatte kam raus, dass die eltern ebenfalls homos sind oder bisexuelle. kann mir das mal bitte einer erklären ???

abgesehen davon waren von 20 leuten ca. 2-3 dabei mit denen man sich normal unterhalten konnte, die gesunde und vernüftige lebensansichten hatten und nicht voll eine an der klatsche.

ich habe nichts gegen homos, habe selber mal mit einem in einer wg gelebt, welcher ebenfalls voll in ordnung war, aber seit der geschichte bei premiere ist mir absolut klar wozu so etwas führt.


----------



## Pokerclock (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Tamio schrieb:


> Nicht die gemobbten sind ein Problem sondern die Mobber.



Da stimme ich mit der überein. Jedoch wären die Mobber 10-15 Jahre alte Minderjährige, die *je nach Klassenklientel* einen Besuch von Aufklärern (Vereine, Initiativen) als Möglichkeit zum Unterrichtsausfall sehen und nicht zur Möglichkeit der Weiterbildung.

Übrigens kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, wie Schulen mit "Mobbern" umgehen. Es gibt Verweise.

Keine Gespräche, keine Erklärungen, keine Hintergundgespräche, keine Gegenüberstellungen.

Bis wir dahin kommen, dass eine Einführung auch tatsächlich verantwortbar ist, ist es noch ein langer Weg. 

Davon abgesehen: Wer fragt danach, was das Kind will? Bis jetzt habe ich hier im Thread niemanden gesehen, der *danach* fragt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Doch es wurde schon erwähnt, dass das Kind am liebsten Eltern haben würde und nicht mehr im Waisenhaus sein will, aber diejenigen die der Meinung sind, haben wohl kaum bedacht, dass normalerweise Kinder adoptiert werden, die für so einen Wunsch noch viel zu jung sind.


----------



## davehimself (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen: Wer fragt danach, was das Kind will? Bis jetzt habe ich hier im Thread niemanden gesehen, der *danach* fragt.



das ist ja das schlimme. wie willst du einem paar monate oder jahre altem baby / kind erklären, dass seine neuen eltern nun homos sind ? das ist egal, das kind wird einfach genommen und wenn es soweit ist, dass es selber denken kann hat es das homoleben schon als "normal" angesehen.


----------



## theLamer (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

[X] ja, weil...

... was spricht dagegen? Wir haben Gleichheit und Freiheit als Grundsätze unserer Demokratie. Man kann vorurteilsfrei kein vernünftiges Argument dafür finden, dass Homosexuelle nicht adoptieren sollen dürfen. Sie sind genauso Menschen wie wir und haben die Freiheit, zu adoptieren. Auch wenn das Gefühl evtl. etwas anderes sagt (is bei mir genauso) muss man ihnen ganz klar  das Recht zustehen. Wenn das Kind sich nicht wohl fühlt, kann es ja wieder weg von den Eltern, genauso als wenn es von anderen Eltern adoptiert worden wäre.

Nun ja, Boss3D, normativ ist das so. Aber was ist mit Alleinerziehenden? Da hat man ja auch nur eine Komponente, also ein Geschlecht und sowas ist auch nicht verboten? Wer das toleriert, muss auch Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle gewähren. Allerdings ist es auch in der Bildung ein Problem, dass an Grundschulen fast nur Frauen unterrichten und manche bis zur 5. Klasse nur weibliche Autortät kennen. Dagegen sagt auch keiner was, bzw die Emotionen kochen nicht so hoch wie hier 

Der Haken an dem Ganzen: Meine Meinung ist nur akzeptabel und richtig, wenn alle tolerant und vorurteilsfrei wären. Imo ist das leider nicht so und es gibt viele Konservative in Machtpositionen, die sie dementsprechend ausnutzen und z.B. Schwule nicht einstellen. 
Das Ansehen von Homosexuellen darf auf keinen Fall zum Nachteil für das Kind sein. Das Problem ist also Grundsätzlich.

Also: Jein? Nein, man muss ein Klares Signal setzen, also: JA!

mfg theLamer


----------



## Tamio (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Nein, der Meinung bin ich nicht, aber man muß gewisse Dinge nicht erzwingen.


Es würde nicht mehr oder weniger erzwungen als heute. Dicke, Schwache und und und müssen auch zur Schule gehen.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Bis wir dahin kommen, dass eine Einführung auch tatsächlich verantwortbar ist, ist es noch ein langer Weg.


 Und bis dahin trennen wir alle Kinder damit es kein gemobbe gibt.



> Davon abgesehen: Wer fragt danach, was das Kind will? Bis jetzt habe ich hier im Thread niemanden gesehen, der *danach* fragt.


Das in allen ehren aber hast du dir schon mal über die Umsetzung Gedanken gemacht wie du so ein kleines Kind oder gar Baby fragen willst.
Auch werden sie in einem gewissen Alter doch schon gefragt ob sie zu den Eltern/Erwachsenen wollen wie es mit denen zurecht kommen etc.. 



Fadi schrieb:


> Doch es wurde schon erwähnt, dass das Kind am liebsten Eltern haben würde und nicht mehr im Waisenhaus sein will, aber diejenigen die der Meinung sind, haben wohl kaum bedacht, dass normalerweise Kinder adoptiert werden, die für so einen Wunsch noch viel zu jung sind.


Es geht denke ich mehr darum, dass das Kind Eltern bekommt und nicht nur verschiedene Erzieher hat. Die in dem ein oder andere Fall auch eine Beziehung aufbauen. Aber im Endeffekt keine Eltern Kind Beziehung.


----------



## Pokerclock (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Tamio schrieb:


> Und bis dahin trennen wir alle Kinder damit es kein gemobbe gibt.



Mobbing ist nun mal Realität. Das muss immer vor Augen gehalten werden, wenn wir über Fälle sprechen, die Mobbing anziehen. In erster Linie muss geschaut werden, was das Beste für das Kind ist, nicht für die Adoptiveltern. Zur Beurteilung gehört nun mal nicht nur die Ebene der Eltern, sondern auch das (zukünftige) Umfeld des Kindes und die zu erwartenden Konsequenzen, die aus der Adoption entstehen könnten.

Kleiner Auszug aus den Leitlinien bei Adoptionen:



> Wie ist der soziale Kontext von ihnen, wie die Bindungen und Abhängigkeiten bezüglich weiterer Familie, Geschwistern, Verwandtschaft, Nachbarschaft, Freundinnen und Freunden und Bekannten? Welches Bewusstsein gibt es bei diesen Menschen über Adoption?





Tamio schrieb:


> Das in allen ehren aber hast du dir schon mal über die Umsetzung Gedanken gemacht wie du so ein kleines Kind oder gar Baby fragen willst.



Das kann man auch umdrehen. Schon mal Gedanken darüber gemacht, ob das Kind überhaupt in eine gleichgeschlechtliche Partnerschaft integriert werden will? Schließlich stellen solche Partnerschaften eine Minderheit dar. Siehe oben den Punkt zu den Leitlinien.

Letztlich sind solche Diskussion ohnehin müßig, wenn keine Rechtsgrundlage besteht. Die Meinungen zu dem Thema sind festgefahren.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

@ Pokerclock: Du solltest dir mal vor Augen halten welche Kinder das sind! Das sind Kinder die meißt weder Vater noch Mutter haben, und die Garantiert darüber froh wären überhaupt in einem stabilen sozialem Umfeld aufzuwachsen.
Es ist absolut falsch zu denken das Kinder aus Homoehen Probleme haben könnten wegen z.B eines elternabends!? Vollkommen Schwachsinn denn genau diese Kinder hätten sogar viel bessere Chancen in einem sozialem Umfeld aufzuwachsen was du wissen würdest wenn du dich mit der Materie anständig befaßt hättest.Auch zu meiner Schulzeit gab es Heimkinder und genau die hatten mehr Probleme als alle anderen weil ihn einiges an sozialem Verhalten fehlt, denn sie werden oft sozial benachteiligt hast du mal darüber nachgedacht??? Das wenn man ohne liebe aufwächst wie es in Heimen nunmal einfach so ist, einiges an sozialem Verhalten was wichtig fürs komplette Leben ist verloren geht.Und das Kinder aus Heimen öfter auffällig z.B. im Umgang mit Drogen sind.Darüber sollte man mal nachdenken bevor man sowas postet sorry.

Im übrigen wird das Umfeld der zukünftigen Familie keineswegs außer acht gelassen ganz im Gegenteil...ich habe einen Adoptionsfall in der Familie daher kann ich auch mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen das 100% immer zuerst das Wohl des Kindes im Vordergrund steht!


----------



## True Monkey (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



the_real_Kazoo schrieb:


> Elterntag in der Schule -> alle haben ihre Eltern dabei nur eine(r) hat zwei Typen dabei... ->Kind wird zum Opfer und mutiert möglicherweise zum Amokläufer xD -> noch mehr Leute die Killerspieler verbieten wollen


 
Man merkt das du noch nie an einen Elterntag in der Schule teilgenommen hast ......denn dann wüßteste du das das meistens wenn überhaupt nur ein Elternteil kommt oder manchmal niemand ....weil heutzutage vielen Eltern die schulische Bildung ihrer Kinder genauso wie vieles andere komplett am Allerwertesten vorbei geht......oder wie erklärst du dir sonst die Anzahl der heutigen Schulverweigerer (In Deutschland gilt man als Schulverweigerer wenn man meht als 10 Tage im Jahr unentschuldigt fehlt )



davehimself schrieb:


> ich habe mal bei premiere gearbeitet in einem callcenter. dort waren 70% homos beschäftigt. (haben sich wohl alle aus so einem homochat dort zusammen gefunden).
> 
> bei ca. der hälfte von allen mit denen ich mich unterhalten hatte kam raus, dass die eltern ebenfalls homos sind oder bisexuelle. kann mir das mal bitte einer erklären ???


 
So jetzt wird Homosexualität also schon erblich .....vllt gibt es ja Tabletten dagegen oder eine Spritze beim Arzt


----------



## Pokerclock (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

@$.Crackpipeboy.$

Erstmal tief durch atmen und wieder beruhigen. Dann eskaliert hier vielleicht auch nicht die Diskussion. 

Um es nochmal etwas allgemeiner auszudrücken. Das soziale Umfeld ist *einer* der Faktoren, die bei einer Adoption bedacht werden muss, nicht der absolute und ausschlaggebende. "Elternabende" habe ich damit nicht gemeint. Gerade von den Erwachsenen erwarte ich mehr Toleranz und vor allem Akzeptanz. Ich sprach mehr von den Kindern, die mit dem adoptierten Kind interagieren. 

Dass Heimkinder (ich denke du sprichst jetzt von Kindern, die noch nicht adoptiert wurden > ich sprach von bereits adoptierten Kindern) benachteiligt sind, bestreitet denke ich mal hier keiner. Habe selbst einige Bekanntschaften aus der Schulzeit, die Heimkinder waren. Also ganz so ahnungslos bin ich nicht. Wie du spreche ich auch aus dem eigenen Erfahrungsschatz. 

Nur eine Klarstellung meinerseits.

--------
--------

*Und jetzt eine allgemeine Ansage als Moderator:*

Das Thema an sich ist kritisch und die Positionen weit von einander entfernt. Deshalb bitte ich jeden hier in der Runde sachlich zu bleiben und möglichst persönliche Angriffe oder Unterstellungen zu unterlassen.


----------



## Tamio (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Mobbing ist nun mal Realität. Das muss immer vor Augen gehalten werden, wenn wir über Fälle sprechen, die Mobbing anziehen. In erster Linie muss geschaut werden, was das Beste für das Kind ist, nicht für die Adoptiveltern. Zur Beurteilung gehört nun mal nicht nur die Ebene der Eltern, sondern auch das (zukünftige) Umfeld des Kindes und die zu erwartenden Konsequenzen, die aus der Adoption entstehen könnten.
> 
> Kleiner Auszug aus den Leitlinien bei Adoptionen:


Da geht es nur darum ob das Bewerberpaar sozial gefestigt ist.
Wenn es danach geht dürfte man wahrscheinlich nur noch 50% vermitteln weil die alle in irgendeiner Hinsicht Gefahr laufen gemobbt zu werden.


> Das kann man auch umdrehen. Schon mal Gedanken darüber gemacht, ob das Kind überhaupt in eine gleichgeschlechtliche Partnerschaft integriert werden will?


Du drehst gar nichts um du sagt nur noch mal dasselbe was du zuvor gesagt hast. Und ignorierst das was ich geschrieben hab.
Btw Erfahrungen mit kleinen Kindern oder Babys hast du wohl nicht oder?


----------



## davehimself (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> So jetzt wird Homosexualität also schon erblich .....vllt gibt es ja Tabletten dagegen oder eine Spritze beim Arzt



nee, das habe ich damit nicht sagen wollen, sondern es ist eindeutig, dass solch eine erziehung auch einen sehr großen einfluss auf das kind hat. oder wie sonst würdest du dir das erklären ? dem kind wird gezeigt, dass das was besonderes ist und ganz normal.


----------



## Pokerclock (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Tamio schrieb:


> Das in allen ehren aber hast du dir schon mal über die Umsetzung Gedanken gemacht wie du so ein kleines Kind oder gar Baby fragen willst.
> Auch werden sie in einem gewissen Alter doch schon gefragt ob sie zu den Eltern/Erwachsenen wollen wie es mit denen zurecht kommen etc..





Tamio schrieb:


> Du drehst gar nichts um du sagt nur noch mal dasselbe was du zuvor gesagt hast. Und ignorierst das was ich geschrieben hab.



Dann eben nochmal ausführlicher. Generell bin ich dafür, dass das Kind gefragt wird, ob es in einer solchen Partnerschaft leben will (wird ja auch so gemacht). Dabei ist zu beachten, wie reif das Kind ist und in wie weit es die Konsequenzen seiner Wahl verstehen kann. Das ist meines Erachtens bei Kleinkindern (an konkreten Alterszahlen es festzumachen ist schwachsinnig > Einzelfall abhängig) nicht möglich. 

Dass nun ein Vormund bestimmen will, dass es in eine gleichgeschlechtliche Partnerschaft gegeben wird, geht meines Erachtens zu weit (warum siehe vorherige Beiträge). Die ausgeglichene Umfrage und die Diskussion innerhalb der Politik zeigt, dass ich damit nicht allein stehe mit Zweifeln.

Und wie bereits geschrieben. Diskutieren können wir über das Thema gerne, aber Ergebnisse werden wir so nicht bekommen.

Um vielleicht mal eine kleine Fortbewegung im Thema zu verursachen:

Wie steht ihr zu einer langjährigen Studie (wenn es denn eine gäbe), die Adoptionen an gleichgeschlechtliche Paar beobachtet und auswertet? Wäre für mich mal ganz interessant, wenn auch hier soziale Folgen (ist wohl der Hauptgrund) beurteilt werden.


----------



## True Monkey (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

@davehimself
Sicherlich beeinflußt das die Einstellung gegenüber der homosexualität aber ich glaube kaum das das die sexuelle Ausrichtung beeinflußt.

Denn die wird von ganz anderen Kriterien geprägt ....erste sexuelle Erfahrungen ...zb negative mit dem anderen geschlecht usw.


----------



## davehimself (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> @davehimself
> Sicherlich beeinflußt das die Einstellung gegenüber der homosexualität aber ich glaube kaum das das die sexuelle Ausrichtung beeinflußt.
> 
> Denn die wird von ganz anderen Kriterien geprägt ....erste sexuelle Erfahrungen ...zb negative mit dem anderen geschlecht usw.



und wie erklärst du dir dann die tatzache, dass gerade die leute, welche homos oder bisexuelle als eltern hatten ebenfalls homo sind ? (die meisten waren allerdings bisexuelle)


----------



## True Monkey (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

@davehimself
Ich weiß nicht ob es damit zusammen hängt aber ich bin mir ganz sicher das die sexuelle Ausrichtung durch andere Kriterien beeinflußt wird ...vllt begünstigt es die Akzeptanz der homosexualität gegenüber aber bestimmt nicht die eigene Ausrichtung.

Ich denke eher das das gegenteil der Fall ist ...dadurch das die Kinder solcher Paare die ganze negative Seite miterleben sie eher abgeschreckt werden das selbe erleben zu wollen.

Ich keine eine ganze Menge Homosexuelle und ich wüßte keinen deren Eltern so ausgerichtet sind.....denn die meisten Homosexuelle haben keine Kinder


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Übrigens kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, wie Schulen mit "Mobbern" umgehen. Es gibt Verweise.
> 
> Keine Gespräche, keine Erklärungen, keine Hintergundgespräche, keine Gegenüberstellungen.
> 
> Bis wir dahin kommen, dass eine Einführung auch tatsächlich verantwortbar ist, ist es noch ein langer Weg.


 
Das ist meiner Meinung nach auch das Problem. Derartige Auswüchse der Gesellschaft werden zu sehr hingenommen, Kinder, die schon mit sehr jungen Jahren straffällig werden, werden mit Samthandschuhen angefasst, deren Eltern sowieso.
Gerade bei diesen Kindern haben Eltern versagt und ich nehme mal stark an, dass darunter kein Kind ist, das von gleichgeschlechtlichen Paaren aufgezogen wurde.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen: Wer fragt danach, was das Kind will? Bis jetzt habe ich hier im Thread niemanden gesehen, der *danach* fragt.


 
Kannst du aber auch nicht, Solche Kinder sind viel zu jung, um sie zu fragen und homosexuelle Paare wollen sicher kein 14 jähriges Kind adoptieren.
Sie wollen Babys haben und damit den direkten Einfluss auf die soziale Entwicklung des Kindes.
Ich kann es nicht oft genug sagen, Mitgefühl, Mitleid, Liebe und Nachsicht lernt ein Kind in den ersten Jahren seines Lebens, wenn man da versagt, dann kommen solche Typen raus, die andere noch weiter verprügeln, obwohl sie schon am Boden liegen.



davehimself schrieb:


> und wie erklärst du dir dann die tatzache, dass gerade die leute, welche homos oder bisexuelle als eltern hatten ebenfalls homo sind ? (die meisten waren allerdings bisexuelle)


 
Öhm, hast du dazu eine Studie gelesen, oder eine Forschungsarbeit?
Ich kenne nicht einen Fall, bei dem das zutrifft.


----------



## Sash (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

hab nix gegen homos bin aber absolut dagegen.
mir ist es scheiß egal was die typen wollen, es geht einzig und allein um das kind, und das wird mit 2 schwulen väter die schule nicht überstehen. entweder kommt das kind später ins heim oder läuft amok..


----------



## Bucklew (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Eine Familie, speziell eine, die adoptiert, sollte sich über den gemeinsamen Umgang und dem Umgang mit dem Kind als "schlecht" oder "gut" definieren. Nicht darüber ob die Eltern hetero, schwul oder lesbisch sind.

Wir sollten uns eher mal Gedanken über den Umgang miteinander in dieser Gesellschaft machen, wenn es ja so ein Problem ist, dass Kinder von Homosexuellen Partnerschaften adoptiert werden dürfen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Sash schrieb:


> hab nix gegen homos bin aber absolut dagegen.
> mir ist es scheiß egal was die typen wollen, es geht einzig und allein um das kind, und das wird mit 2 schwulen väter die schule nicht überstehen. entweder kommt das kind später ins heim oder läuft amok..


 
Ich bin eher der Meinung, dass es ein aufgeschlossens, wertvolles Mitglied der Gesellschaft wird.
Wenn ich mir da so machne Hartz 4 Familien anschauen, wo die Mutter vom Vater getrennt lebt, weil sie drei Kinder von drei Vätern hat.


----------



## Sash (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

naja nicht wenn es nicht einen tag gibt, wo das kind keine dräsche in der schule bekommen hat.
es geht nicht darum das diese leute das kind nicht gut erziehn könnten, sondern nur darum das der soziale status des kindes innerhalb einer gruppe ausserhalb des elternhauses drunter leiden würde. und zwar massiv, bei all den "wohl" erzogenen gören und halbstarken die mom in den schulen rumlaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Sash schrieb:


> naja nicht wenn es nicht einen tag gibt, wo das kind keine dräsche in der schule bekommen hat.
> es geht nicht darum das diese leute das kind nicht gut erziehn könnten, sondern nur darum das der soziale status des kindes innerhalb einer gruppe ausserhalb des elternhauses drunter leiden würde. und zwar massiv, bei all den "wohl" erzogenen gören und halbstarken die mom in den schulen rumlaufen.


 
Aber woran machst du das fest?
Denkst du ernshaft, dass ein Kind, nur weil es bei homosexuellen Menschen aufwächst, täglich geschlagen wird (also in der Schule)?
Ich denke das nicht.


----------



## Sash (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

wenn die anderen das mit bekommen, so ab der 6. klasse, ist es nur noch ein opfer.. ausser vielleicht wenns ein mädchen ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Sash schrieb:


> wenn die anderen das mit bekommen, so ab der 6. klasse, ist es nur noch ein opfer.. ausser vielleicht wenns ein mädchen ist.


 
Das glaube ich nicht. Das werden immer nur einzelne, wenige sein, die das aufgreifen.
Ein Kind, das gut erzogen ist, wird dem standhaft gegenüberstehen.


----------



## Sash (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

lol, das sagst du.
jedenfalls alleine wegen diesem sehr hohen risiko sollte es nicht erlaubt sein. bei lesben ist es ja noch ok, da alle teenies sowas geil finden würden.. aber ar....popper, ne der junge wäre gezeichnet für sein leben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Sash schrieb:


> lol, das sagst du.
> jedenfalls alleine wegen diesem sehr hohen risiko sollte es nicht erlaubt sein. bei lesben ist es ja noch ok, da alle teenies sowas geil finden würden.. aber ar....popper, ne der junge wäre gezeichnet für sein leben.


 
Jo, das sage ich, weil die meisten so denke wie ich. 

Ob das bei Lesben geiler ist oder nicht, steht doch außer Frage.
Entscheidend ist doch, ob die Gesellschaft dazu in der Lage ist und ich denke, dass sie das ist, man beachte, dass es bald einen schwulen Außenminister gibt, dass es einen schwulen Regierungschef in Berlin gibt, der meiner Meinung nach in 4 Jahren als Kanzlerkandidat antreten wird.


----------



## True Monkey (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Sash schrieb:


> wenn die anderen das mit bekommen, so ab der 6. klasse, ist es nur noch ein opfer.. ausser vielleicht wenns ein mädchen ist.


 
Und Mädchen mobben nicht ?......denn die sind normalerweise grausamer als Jungs



Sash schrieb:


> lol, das sagst du.
> jedenfalls alleine wegen diesem sehr hohen risiko sollte es nicht erlaubt sein. bei lesben ist es ja noch ok, da alle teenies sowas geil finden würden.. aber ar....popper, ne der junge wäre gezeichnet für sein leben.


 
Und schon wieder ....man merkt das du nur aus einer Richtung denkst.

Aus deiner Sicht 
oder glaubst du wirklich das Mädels es geil finden wenn jemand lesbische Eltern hat....es gibt nämlich nicht nur Jungs


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Sash schrieb:


> lol, das sagst du.
> jedenfalls alleine wegen diesem sehr hohen risiko sollte es nicht erlaubt sein. bei lesben ist es ja noch ok, da alle teenies sowas geil finden würden.. aber ar....popper, ne der junge wäre gezeichnet für sein leben.



Ich glaube du merkst überhaupt nichts mehr oder!? 0 Argument 0 Wissen 0 Verstand 0 gar nichts! Du bist echt einer von denen die niemand braucht echt, du solltest dich was schämen hier solch einen Unfug preis zu geben...der ist für dich....


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

[X]_egal_

Ich bin selber Stifkind und kann nur sagen, es kommt auf die Eltern drauf an. Mir ist es völlig gleichgültig, ob Homosexuelle Kinder adoptieren dürfen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Deine Gleichgültigkeit in vielen Bereichen besorgt mich.


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Mir ist seit längerer Zeit vieles wurscht, was mich früher selber besorgt hat. Was kann ICH bitte dran ändern? Mit der Zeit lernt man, mit sowas umzugehen, mit der Gesellschaft muss man so leben, wie sie ist. Man kann sie nicht ändern. 
Aber eins kann ich sagen: Stifkind sein ist wirklich nicht das wahre..Mehr sag ich dazu nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Stifkind sein ist wirklich nicht das wahre..Mehr sag ich dazu nicht.


 
Stiedkind vom wem?
Neuer Vater oder neue Mutter?
Auch Stiefgeschwister?


----------



## JePe (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Es gibt Dinge, die ich als "normal" definiere und solche, die ich fuer "unnormal" halte. "Normal" bemesse ich dabei wertfrei z. B. an der gesellschaftlichen Akzeptanz oder schlicht Vorgaben von Mutter Natur. Und wegen Letztgenanntem bin ich strikt dagegen, gleichgeschlechtliche Partnerschaften durch Adoptionsrecht und (steuer)rechtliche Gleichstellung zu privilegieren. Was diese Menschen in ihren Schlafzimmern treiben (welch feinsinniges Wortspiel ...) ist ihre Angelegenheit (in den Schranken des Gesetzes), aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



> Stiedkind vom wem?
> Neuer Vater oder neue Mutter?
> Auch Stiefgeschwister?



Neuer Vater. Zwei Halbgeschwister (jünger als ich), drei Stifbrüder (kenne ich nicht, aber auch alle jünger als ich). Meinen biologischen Erzeuger (ein Italiener) kenne ich nicht, aber ein Großteil seiner Verwandten.
Ist echt zum Kotzen, wenn die Mutter einen neuen findet, umzieht und man aus seiner vertrauten Umgebung heraus in eine neue gerissen wird.
Ich habe viele Freunde und auch meine ursprüngliche Liebe fürs Leben verloren Sowas wird man nie mehr los.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Nachteilig kann das immer sein, aber das hindert dich ja nicht davon, neue Freunde zu finden, eine neue Frau fürs Leben abzugreifen.
Wäre ich nicht nach Harburg zur Uni gegangen, hätte ich meine Frau nie kennen gelernt.
Wäre ich heute alleine?
Nö, ich hätte halt ein anderes Mädchen angelabert.


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Hab ich ja auch, aber die ist ja auch vor kurzem weggezogen. Hab ich ja mal erzählt.

Nö, sowas ist immer in dir fest verwurzelt, du bekommst es nie mehr los. Du spielst jeden Tag mit dem Gedanken, was wäre wenn du nicht umgezogen wärst? Ich hatte da mal eine extrem depressive Phase deswegen durchgemacht. Dieses Gefühl macht mich heute noch verrückt, vergessen will man seine Vergangenheit aber auch nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Du wirst darüber hinwegkommen und eine neue Linie ziehen, dann wird das auch wieder positiv werden.
Weiber gibts überall, die Welt ist voll von ihnen.


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Du sprichst von einer Leichtigkeit, von der ich nur träumen könnte.
Ich bin halt ein extrem sentimentaler Mensch. Es fällt mir schwer, von Dingen loszulassen; Ich benutze in der Schule z.B. immernoch mein Mäppchen aus der ersten Klasse
Meinen ersten Füller hab ich auch aufgehoben, und mein Wecker, der ab und zu 'nen Hänger hat, hab ich mitlerweile auch schon seit gut zehn Jahren...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du sprichst von einer Leichtigkeit, von der ich nur träumen könnte.


 
Jep, liegt an meiner Erziehung, meine Eltern hatten noch nie soviel von so'n Kram gehalten.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich bin halt ein extrem sentimentaler Mensch. Es fällt mir schwer, von Dingen loszulassen; Ich benutze in der Schule z.B. immernoch mein Mäppchen aus der ersten Klasse


 
Öhm........ ().... konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Meinen ersten Füller hab ich auch aufgehoben, und mein Wecker, der ab und zu 'nen Hänger hat, hab ich mitlerweile auch schon seit gut zehn Jahren...


 
Wirf den Kram mal weg und kauf dir was neues.


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, liegt an meiner Erziehung, meine Eltern hatten noch nie soviel von so'n Kram gehalten.


 
Mmmm, ich wurde da nicht erzogen. Bei mir ist das angeboren.

QUOTE=quantenslipstream;1144128] Öhm........ ().... konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. [/QUOTE]
Mitlerweile zwar reichlich zerfleddert, aber verrichtet seit 11 Jahren tapfer seinen Dienst


QUOTE=quantenslipstream;1144128] Wirf den Kram mal weg und kauf dir was neues. [/QUOTE]

Nö. Er funtioniert ja noch ganz gut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Alles gesellschaftliche wird anerzogen, nur wenige Instikte hast du bei der Geburt.
Alles Evolution.


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Alles gesellschaftliche wird anerzogen, nur wenige Instikte hast du bei der Geburt.



Die wären bzw. könnten sein? 
Naja, Erziehung ist immer so eine Sache; mein Stifvater wollte mich auf seine eigene Art, wie er offensichtlich mehr oder weniger erzogen worden ist erziehen, auf seine Methoden habe ich aber schon immer gepfiffen. Kurzum: ich habe mir von diesem A-Loch nie was sagen lassen, und wenn dann nur damit er seine Schnauze hält.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Instinkte?
Och, da gibts viele, Babys haben den drang, sich in der Nähe der Mutter aufzuhalten.
Sie schreien, wenn sie keiner beachtet, keiner füttert und keiner in der Nähe ist.
Alles Instinkt.


----------



## Bucklew (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Sash schrieb:


> aber ar....popper, ne der junge wäre gezeichnet für sein leben.


Solange Leute denken wie du, wird das auch so bleiben. Extrem peinliche Einstellung, wir leben nicht mehr im Mittelalter!

Homosexualität ist eine angeborene Neigung, genauso wie Heterosexualität. Genauso, wie es eben Leute gibt, die auf Dünne stehen und manche auf Dicke. Warum man die eine Partnerschaft als "schlecht" und die anderen als "gut" bezeichnet, erschließt sich mir absolut nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Solange Leute denken wie du, wird das auch so bleiben. Extrem peinliche Einstellung, wir leben nicht mehr im Mittelalter!
> 
> Homosexualität ist eine angeborene Neigung, genauso wie Heterosexualität.


 
Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Heterosexualität ist eine Entwicklung der Evolution.
Woher aber Homosexualität kommt, ist noch nicht hinlegend erforscht.
Im Tierreich existiert zwar auch Homosexualität, aber das liegt meist daran, dass es ein Mangel an Weibchen gibt.


----------



## Bucklew (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Homosexualität gibt es schon seit es Menschen gibt. Das ist keine moderne Erfindung, früher wurde es eben nur nicht öffentlich gemacht.


----------



## Sash (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Solange Leute denken wie du, wird das auch so bleiben. Extrem peinliche Einstellung, wir leben nicht mehr im Mittelalter!
> 
> Homosexualität ist eine angeborene Neigung, genauso wie Heterosexualität. Genauso, wie es eben Leute gibt, die auf Dünne stehen und manche auf Dicke. Warum man die eine Partnerschaft als "schlecht" und die anderen als "gut" bezeichnet, erschließt sich mir absolut nicht.


 

ich denke nicht so, das war nur ein bsp. von dem was die anderen kids diesem jungen zu rufen können.
und klar, unsere gesellschaft sollte so weit sein, aber erklär das mal einen 6. klässler.. einige sind reifer, aber viele auch nicht. und es gibt noch genug unterentwickelte väter die ihre söhne auf stochern..


----------



## Sash (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Homosexualität gibt es schon seit es Menschen gibt. Das ist keine moderne Erfindung, früher wurde es eben nur nicht öffentlich gemacht.


 naja im alten rom schon, da war es normal sicht einen "lust-jungen" zu halten.. die waren da leicht pädo-homosexuell.


----------



## Bucklew (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Sash schrieb:


> und klar, unsere gesellschaft sollte so weit sein, aber erklär das mal einen 6. klässler.. einige sind reifer, aber viele auch nicht. und es gibt noch genug unterentwickelte väter die ihre söhne auf stochern..


Ein 6. Klässler versteht das nichtmal, kriegt es also von außen (Eltern, Bekannte, Medien etc.) eingetrichtert.


----------



## Gnome (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

[x] nein

Das Thema an sich finde ich schon etwas....wie soll ich sagen.... - es bringt ein schmunzeln in mein Gesicht 

Bin absolut dagegen, dass homosexuelle, Kinder aufziehen. Diese werden dann eventuell noch selber verleitet, so eine Laufbahn zu gehen und ich finde, sowas sollte man auf keinem Fall einem Kind beibringen. Es ist schon immer so gewesen, dass Kinder in eine Familie mit Eltern gehören, die aus Männchen und Weibchen bestehen und nicht anders, auch wenn sich die homosexuellen Eltern sich trotzdem gut um das Kind kümmern würden. Trotzdem fände ich sowas eher negativ für das Kind im allgemeinen.


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Gnome schrieb:


> [x] nein
> 
> Das Thema an sich finde ich schon etwas....wie soll ich sagen.... - es bringt ein schmunzeln in mein Gesicht
> 
> Bin absolut dagegen, dass homosexuelle, Kinder aufziehen. Diese werden dann eventuell noch selber verleitet, so eine Laufbahn zu gehen und ich finde, sowas sollte man auf keinem Fall einem Kind beibringen. Es ist schon immer so gewesen, dass Kinder in eine Familie mit Eltern gehören, die aus Männchen und Weibchen bestehen und nicht anders, auch wenn sich die homosexuellen Eltern sich trotzdem gut um das Kind kümmern würden. Trotzdem fände ich sowas eher negativ für das Kind im allgemeinen.



Sowas ist angeboren, das kann niemandem "beigebracht" werden. Wenn das so wäre, würde es keine Schwulen und Lesben geben. Welche Eltern, bestehend aus Mann und Frau würden ihrem Kind bitte sagen: Jungs gehören zu Jungs und Mädchen zu Mädchen?


----------



## Sash (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

naja teilweise stimmt nicht so.. zb jungs die im kindesalter missbraucht wurden könnten dies später auch tun, sagt dir jeder profiler. was man in der kindheit mitbekommt kann einen prägen. sorry, ist so auch wenn es viele nicht einsehen wollen.


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Sash schrieb:


> naja teilweise stimmt nicht so.. zb jungs die im kindesalter missbraucht wurden könnten dies später auch tun, sagt dir jeder profiler. was man in der kindheit mitbekommt kann einen prägen. sorry, ist so auch wenn es viele nicht einsehen wollen.



Hat aber nix damit zu tun, dass derjenige homosexuell wird. 
Höchstes ein Pederast und das ist ein Unterschied...


----------



## Sash (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

ich kann nur sagen es wird ihn prägen.. was aus ihm am ende wird kann man nicht sagen, ist wie lotto spielen. aber die prägung von dem was er zuhause mitbekommt oder auch von seinen unterentwickelten mitschülern hat er..


----------



## Bucklew (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Sash schrieb:


> zb jungs die im kindesalter missbraucht wurden könnten dies später auch tun, sagt dir jeder profiler.


Jungs die nicht missbraucht würden könnten ebenfalls genauso gut missbrauchen


----------



## Sash (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

ja, aber die wahrscheinlichkeit ist geringer.


----------



## Bucklew (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Sash schrieb:


> ja, aber die wahrscheinlichkeit ist geringer.


Quelle?


----------



## Sash (27. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

noch nie criminal minds geschaut? je nach folge hab ich mich danach schlau gemacht wie die realität aussieht, und siehe da, die profiler hatten recht..


----------



## True Monkey (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

^^Oh man ...andere studieren Psychologie ....dabei reicht Fernsehen anscheinend schon


----------



## Two-Face (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Oh man ...andere studieren Psychologie ....dabei reicht Fernsehen



Die meisten Psychologen haben aber selber einen an der Batsche


----------



## Bucklew (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Sash schrieb:


> noch nie criminal minds geschaut? je nach folge hab ich mich danach schlau gemacht wie die realität aussieht, und siehe da, die profiler hatten recht..


Ja dann zeig doch mal, da bin sicherlich nicht nur ich gespannt drauf.


----------



## Sash (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Die verschiedenen Täterprofile

Die sexuellen Phasen

-- autoerotische Phase: eigene Körperempfindlichkeit entdecken (S.34), Vorschulzeit: "Märchenalter" (S.74)

-- homoerotische Phase: Reden über die Entwicklung mit Gleichgeschlechtlichen und Gleichaltrigen, gegenseitiges "Manipulieren" möglich (S.34-35)

-- heterosexuelle Phase: Necking und Petting, aber noch ohne Sex (S.34), jugendliches Alter: Ausprobieren von Nähe und Distanz, Mädchen provozieren oft bei Lehrpersonen, um Hilfe und bessere Noten zu erhalten (S.81)

Prinzip: 

Pädophilie entsteht dann, wenn eine der sexuellen Entwicklungsphasen blockiert wurde. Dadurch stauen sich Gefühle auf, die an solchen Kindern ausgelassen werden, *die der blockierten Entwicklungsphase zuzuordnen sind.*

Friedrich: 
"Die Strategien des Kinderbenutzers hängen von *seiner eigenen Lebensgeschichte und von bestimmten, gestörten Phasen seiner psychischen Entwicklung ab*." (S.42)


"Infantile Täter"

erleben Masturbation als Kleinkind intensiv, Missbrauch, und glauben als Erwachsene, dies "weitergeben" zu müssen (S.42).

Beispiel: Ein Ehepaar bezieht das Kind in die Sexualpraktiken mit ein und meint, sie hätten es früher auch so erlebt und es hätte ihnen "auch nicht geschadet" (S.63).

Im Märchenalter können die Täter den Kindern jede Verharmlosung über Geschlechtsteile erzählen, die Kinder glauben es: ***** als "Zauberstab", "tanzende Schlange" etc. (S.74)

Kinderporno-Produzenten sind alle selbst Opfer geworden. Friedrich: 
"Es ist erwiesen, dass alle an der Herstellung und am Vertrieb der Pornos Beteiligten selbst Opfer von Kindsmissbrauch gewesen sind." (S.46)

->> alle Verantwortlichen sind enthemmt
->> Rechtfertigung z.B.: "Mir hat es schliesslich auch nicht geschadet." (S.46)

Psychologie: Einteilungen und Täterprofile bei Kindsmissbrauch


^^man kann kinder schneller schaden als man denkt, je nach dem wie sehr man seine eigene sexualität auslebt.


----------



## Xyrian (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*





Bucklew schrieb:


> Ein 6. Klässler versteht das nichtmal, kriegt es also von außen (Eltern, Bekannte, Medien etc.) eingetrichtert.


Das ist so wie in den 90ern, wo Kinder von ihren Eltern gesagt bekamen, die sollen sich nicht mit Ausländern anfreunden... Und heute?

Es kommt auf die Umstände an. Einem Kind (wohlbemerkt: einem Kind, keinem Jugendlichen, also ein 5-, 6-, 7jähriges) ist es doch egal, ob sein neuer Freund eine Mutter und einen Vater oder eben zwei Väter hat. Der ist höchstens kurz verwirrt. Und dann, wenn der Adoptivsohn in die Schule kommt, hat er doch meist noch seine Freunde von früher, die ihn kennen... 
Man müsste halt als Lehrer an dieser Schule ein wenig acht auf die älteren geben, aber allgemein denke ich nicht, das es viele Probleme gibt. 

Was ich sagen will ist: Es ist doch nicht so, als ob an einer Berliner Hauptschule mitten im Schuljahr ein Neuer dazukommt, der ein Kind von gleichgeschlechtlichen Eltern ist... 
So ein Kind bringt doch eine gewisse Grundaustattung an Freunden mit, und wenn ich ein solches - ich nenns mal eben "umgangsproblembehaftetes" - Kind hätte, ich würde mir die Schule sehr genau ansehen, eventuell sogar von Anfang an auf eine reformpädagogische Schule setzen (Walldorf, Montessori etc.) 
Soviel dazu.


----------



## Bucklew (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Sash schrieb:


> Pädophilie entsteht dann, wenn eine der sexuellen Entwicklungsphasen blockiert wurde. Dadurch stauen sich Gefühle auf, die an solchen Kindern ausgelassen werden, *die der blockierten Entwicklungsphase zuzuordnen sind.*


Pädophil hat genauso viel mit Vergewaltigung zu tun wie Heterosexualität oder Homosexualität.


----------



## Sash (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

ähm darauf wollte ich nicht hinaus. aber egal nun, ich geh gleich schlafen.


----------



## micky12 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Hm falls die Kinder sonst keine Familie bekommen dann isses doch auch ne Alternative...  außerdem wieso sollte man diesen Menschen sowas verwehren solln, wobei ich auch eher an homosexuelle Frauen denke, zu Männerbeziehungen äußer ich mich jetzt mal nicht, sonsts werd ich noch gesperrt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Dieses Thema wurde ausgekoppelt aus dem Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...it-ihr-zur-npd-eingestellt-2.html#post1141751.
> 
> 
> Sollen Homosexuelle ein Adoptionsrecht haben?



[X]Ja.

Ich bin zwar auch der Meinung, dass eine intakte Familie mit Mutter und Vater der beste Ansatz ist, weil Ansprechpartner beiderlei Geschlechts zur Verfügung stehen, aber dieser Pluspunkt ist imho nahezu vernachlässigbar gegenüber diversen denkbaren und keineswegs seltenen negativen Elementen.
Wenn man sich die Zahl derjenigen Kinder anguckt, bei denen ein Elternteil gewalttätig, meistens abwesend, schlichtweg nicht als Vorbild geeignet (z.B. aufgrund von Drogen oder Kriminalität) oder einfach weg (geschieden) ist, dann wird schnell klar, dass die Chancen auf zwei "vollwertige" Eltern in einer homosexuellen Beziehung auch nicht schlechter sein können. Vermutlich sind sie sogar etwas besser, da im derzeitigen gesellschaftlichen Umfeld der Druck auf homosexuelle Beziehungen höher ist, d.h. diejenigen, die sich um eine Adoption bemühen würden (was sie dann fürs nächste Jahrzehnt sehr stark dem Druck der Öffentlichkeit aussetzt), dürften statistisch gesehen häufiger eine stabile Beziehung repräsentieren, als bei heterosexuellen Paaren, denen ein Kind "passiert". Da klassische Rollenbilder imho ohnehin nicht erstrebenswert sind, sollte das die Nachteile im kleinen Segment der sexuellen Erziehung vollkommen ausgleichen. Denn ganz ehrlich: Welcher pubertierende Teenager lässt sich da schon von seinen Eltern reinreden?

Fazit:
Wenn solange es alleinerziehende Mütter, prügelnde Väter und karrieregeile Eltern en masse gibt, sind homosexuelle Paare definitiv nicht das schlechteste, was einem Kind passieren kann. Besser als Heim sind sie sowieso.(*)
Also keine Anlass für ein Verbot.



(*): Imho könnte man sicher eher für ein Verbot für künstliche Befruchtungen, Leihmütter, etc. stark machen, solange bereits vorhandene Kinder nach liebevollen Eltern suchen...



_Edit_:
Bezüglich all derer, die Mobbing gegenüber Homosexuellen oder ihren Kindern als Problem ansehen - ihr seit euch schon im klaren darüber, dass ihr euch hier als Teil dieses Problems darstellt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



rtxus schrieb:


> [X] nein
> 
> nix gegen homos, an die Kinder denken...ich glaub wenn sowas in der schule eines adoptierten Homokindes sich verbreitet wird das Kind womöglich nicht eine sehr angenehme Zeit haben!
> 
> Gruß


 

Ihr müsst mal endlich etwas weitläufiger denken und nicht immer von euch auf andere schließen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



rtxus schrieb:


> Hmm, tja wie denkst du denn die Sache? Ehrfarung? Studie gemacht?
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, wäre mir ein adoptiertes Homokind in der Schule begegnet als ich 10-16 war hätte es womöglich gelitten, da ich ein absoluter drecksack war...und ich war nicht der einzige...ich bin fest überzeugt das solch geärgerte Kinder, im großteil, sehr darunter leiden würden und das warscheinlich ne weile, anteilig nicht ohne psychologische folgen.
> 
> ...


 
Kinder, die man ärgert, lieden nur dann darunter, wenn sie nicht verstehen, warum man sie ärgert, einem Kind, dass bei Homosexuellen aufwächst, kann man abere so erziehen, dass es das versteht und sich dagegen stellen kann.
Du warst also ein Drecksack?
Wieso?
Was ist in deiner Entwicklung daneben gelaufen?
Haben deine Eltern eine Treffung durchlebt?


----------



## True Monkey (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



rtxus schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wäre mir ein adoptiertes Homokind in der Schule begegnet als ich 10-16 war hätte es womöglich gelitten, da ich ein absoluter drecksack war...und ich war nicht der einzige...ich bin fest überzeugt das solch geärgerte Kinder, im großteil, sehr darunter leiden würden und das warscheinlich ne weile, anteilig nicht ohne psychologische folgen.
> Gruß


 
Da stellt sich mir doch die Frage wie du auf homosexuelle Jugendliche reagierst....denn die gibt es ja auch.
Sind die nicht noch schlimmer dran ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir doch die Frage wie du auf homosexuelle Jugendliche reagierst....denn die gibt es ja auch.
> Sind die nicht noch schlimmer dran ?


 
Die leben aber bei Heteros, also macht das nichts. 
Sie können bestimmt Hilfe bei ihren verständnisvollen Vätern bekommen, die sich schon immer einen Schwiegersohn für ihren Sohn gewünscht haben.


----------



## der Türke (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

NIMALS!!!

DIE ARMEN KINDER!!! das ist ein Missbrauch unser geselschaft. Allein die frage ist ein schande sondergleichen!!!!


----------



## True Monkey (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



rtxus schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, würde hier jemand mit zB 14 ne Geburtstagsparty schmeissen wenn er zwei Väter oder Mütter hätte? Wie sieht das Kind die Sache wenn es erfährt das seine Eltern "anders" sind?
> Gruß


 
Da kannst du gleich weitermachen mit Kindern von ,Armen,Behinderten,Alkoholkranken,Aleinerziehenden usw......dann dürften die ja auch alle keine Party zuhause schmeißen.

Nee...ich glaube nach wie vor das es wesentlich schlimmere Umstände gibt unter denen ein Kind aufwachsen kann und deswegen es auch gemobbt werden kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



rtxus schrieb:


> Adoption sollte Ja nur für das beste des Kindes sein, kann Jemand im vorraus sagen wie das Kind in solch einer Situation entwickeln wird?


 
Öhm, wieviel adoptierte Kinder werden jährlich von den "neuen" Eltern wieder entsorgt, weil sie damit nicht klar kommen?
Wieviele Kinder werden durch den "neuen" Partner des Elternteils, bei dem sie geblieben sind (meist die Mutter) misshandelt?

Das kann man endlos so weiter aufzählen.
Also, wieso sollte es einem Kind bei einem homosexuellen Paar (und irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass hier nur Schwule gemeint sind ) nicht anders/besser gehen?

Lesben haben den Vorteil, dass sie selbst Kinder bekommen können, dazu brauchen sie nur zur Samenbank zu gehen. Man beachte hier Jodie Foster.


----------



## Woohoo (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



> NIMALS!!!
> 
> DIE ARMEN KINDER!!! das ist ein Missbrauch unser geselschaft. Allein die frage ist ein schande sondergleichen!!!!




Religiöse Gründe für diese Ansicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Religiöse Gründe für diese Ansicht?


 
Welche sonst.


----------



## Woohoo (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Naja wir haben ja hier viel diskutiert was nicht mit Religion zu tun hat. (Gut auf den Namen bezogen hast du recht)
Aber wenn ich sowas wie Schande höre denke ich direkt an Ehre und wie das manchmal gelöst wird liest man ja öfters.


----------



## der Türke (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welche sonst.




möchstes du auch mal ein paar andere?

oke hier 1. Was glaubst du was das Kind für eine Weltansicht hätte?


----------



## Woohoo (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Eine liberale?


----------



## Sash (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

ich kann nur nochmal sagen was ich schonmal hier sagte, viele kinder können monster sein, was für ein kind mit 2 daddys nicht gut endet.


----------



## Two-Face (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Sash schrieb:


> ich kann nur nochmal sagen was ich schonmal hier sagte, viele kinder können monster sein, was für ein kind mit 2 daddys nicht gut endet.



Oder zwei Mamis


----------



## Sash (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

naja wie gesagt.. das ist so ne sache. viele meiner schulkameraden damals hätten da eher gesabbert. und die mädels hatten einfach mehr hirn und waren normal..


----------



## Woohoo (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ich raffs gerade nicht was meinst du sash?


----------



## der Türke (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Eine liberale?



du redest von Tolerant und Neutralität?

Sind diese "Personen" den aus der siecht des Bewusstsein des Menschen den normal?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



der Türke schrieb:


> oke hier 1. Was glaubst du was das Kind für eine Weltansicht hätte?


 
Eine aufgeschlossene? 

Hast du noch andere?


----------



## Woohoo (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



> Sind diese "Personen" den aus der siecht des Bewusstsein des Menschen den normal?


Versteh die Frage nicht.


----------



## Sash (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

blätter einfach ein paar seiten zurück..
jedenfalls kurz fassung:
junge kommt auf die haupt oder realschule, und hat 2 warme daddys. 
irgendwann werden seine kameraden erfahren was da zuhause abgeht. 
von den typen die sonst auch immer ein großes maul haben bekommt er ab da an jeden tag geschenke (ironie)...
das endet dann darin das wieder ein politiker killerspiele verbieten will obwohl bei ihm zuhause nur spiele wie ponnyhof oder so gefunden wurden, nachdem er die halbe schule niedergemetzelt hat.


----------



## der Türke (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Versteh die Frage nicht.




mein Gott das ist Deutsch!

in was fürne Sprache muss ich den Sprechen?


> blätter einfach ein paar seiten zurück..



Welche Seite meinst du? 



> junge kommt auf die haupt oder realschule, und hat 2 warme daddys.
> irgendwann werden seine kameraden erfahren was da zuhause abgeht.



Kann es sein das du das da noch nie warst? 



> das endet dann darin das wieder ein politiker killerspiele verbieten will obwohl bei ihm zuhause nur spiele wie ponnyhof oder so gefunden wurden, nachdem er die halbe schule niedergemetzelt hat



Falscher Thread


----------



## Woohoo (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Aber Mobbing trifft viele aus verschiedenen Gründen. Mobbing bekämpfen


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Sash schrieb:


> blätter einfach ein paar seiten zurück..
> jedenfalls kurz fassung:
> junge kommt auf die haupt oder realschule, und hat 2 warme daddys.
> irgendwann werden seine kameraden erfahren was da zuhause abgeht.
> ...


 
Ein Kind von "warmen Daddys" verfügt sicher über mehr Einkommen als ein Hartz 5 Kind.
Demzufolge wird es Abitur machen, Nachhilfeunterricht sorgt dafür, die "wamen Daddys" können sich das leisten. 
Abiturienten sind immer anders aufgestellt als Hauptschüler, Bildung eben.
Schon mal gefragt, warum in Talkshows immer Abiturienten zu Wort kommen und nie Hauptschüler?


----------



## Woohoo (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



> Schon mal gefragt, warum in Talkshows immer Abiturienten zu Wort kommen und nie Hauptschüler?


----------



## Sash (28. September 2009)

ne, richtiger thread. soll ja zeigen was aus so einem jungen werden kann, weil die anderen ihn einfach nur mobben. 
und klar, man sollte mobbing bekämpfen woohooo...
aber versuch mal mit halbstarken 12j jungs die zuhause einen säufer von vater haben, der mami immer anschreit oder schlimmeres, eine ernsthafte unterhaltung zu führen. die denken doch eh, egal was ich mache, ist doch richtig so.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Kind von "warmen Daddys" verfügt sicher über mehr Einkommen als ein Hartz 5 Kind.
> Demzufolge wird es Abitur machen, Nachhilfeunterricht sorgt dafür, die "wamen Daddys" können sich das leisten.
> Abiturienten sind immer anders aufgestellt als Hauptschüler, Bildung eben.
> Schon mal gefragt, warum in Talkshows immer Abiturienten zu Wort kommen und nie Hauptschüler?


 
dein wort in gottes ohr das es auch IMMER so abläuft.
und, reden wir hier wirklich über rtl talkshows wie bei geissen oder wie der kerl heißt?


----------



## Woohoo (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ja aber man packt doch dann die falschen "Ursachen" an. Wenn jemand gemobbt wird weil er einen anderen Kleidungsstil hat, zum Beispiel, fängt man ja auch nicht an die Person umzukleiden um das Mobbing zu bekämpfen.


----------



## der Türke (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

geht es hier wirklich nur um Geld oder steckt in diesem Thread nochmehr? ich hab so langsam das Gefühl das sich alles nur noch um Geld dreht.

Es gibt dinge die kann man nicht kaufen!
Es gibt Situationen wo Geld ein Relativ ist und manchmal auch von 1Sekunde an nix wert ist.

Mobbing? ? ?

also ihr seid der ansicht nen Homo als kind wird gemobbt wenn es seine Mitschüler in der klasse erfahren? na und? es gibt dutzend andere Kinder die wegen was anderen Gemobbt werden.


----------



## Sash (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

das ist schon klar türke, aber man provoziert es so nur noch.. das gleiche kind mit "normalen" eltern könnte vielleicht eine viel bessere kindheit erleben..


----------



## der Türke (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Sash schrieb:


> das ist schon klar türke, aber man provoziert es so nur noch.. das gleiche kind mit "normalen" eltern könnte vielleicht eine viel bessere kindheit erleben..




das ist ja Tatsache.

aber begreifen tut das iwie niemand.


----------



## Woohoo (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Dann sind die Mobbing Opfer also das Problem und nicht die die mobben?


----------



## Sash (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

klar sind die mobber das problem, aber wie zum teufel willst du diese bekehren? es gibt genügend väter die ihre kinder gegen diese kinder aufhetzen würden..


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Sash schrieb:


> aber versuch mal mit halbstarken 12j jungs die zuhause einen säufer von vater haben, der mami immer anschreit oder schlimmeres, eine ernsthafte unterhaltung zu führen. die denken doch eh, egal was ich mache, ist doch richtig so.


 
Tja, liegt an schlechter Erziehung und schlechten Vorbildern, das passiert einem "schwulen" Kind ja nicht.



Sash schrieb:


> und, reden wir hier wirklich über rtl talkshows wie bei geissen oder wie der kerl heißt?


 
Ich rede von Talkshows, wie Illner und Co. nicht von dem Nachmittagsunsinn bei Privatsendern.
Das sind Schauspieler, keine Schüler.


----------



## Bucklew (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Dann sind die Mobbing Opfer also das Problem und nicht die die mobben?


daran sieht man mal, wie krank unsere gesellschaft ist 

und eine frau, die vergewaltigt wurde hat sich auch zu sexy angezogen.


----------



## Sash (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

ist ja toll das dieses kind so gut erzogen ist wenns von den hartz6 kindern verdroschen wird. bringt bestimmt viel.


----------



## der Türke (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



> Tja, liegt an schlechter Erziehung und schlechten Vorbildern, das passiert einem "schwulen" Kind ja nicht.


und wie kommst du darauf?
Ich will eine Klip und klare Begründung zu dieser These!



> ist ja toll das dieses kind so gut erzogen ist wenns von den hartz6 kindern verdroschen wird. bringt bestimmt viel.



Das Umfeld Bildet einen Menschen


----------



## Woohoo (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ich würde diese Mobber an Homoeltern vermitteln 

Nee Spaß beiseite, die Mobber zu bekehren ist schwer keine Frage und ich habe auch keine Ahnung wie man das gut machen sollte. Aber deshalb die Adoption zu verbieten ist ein falsches Signal.


----------



## Sash (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

naja wenns auf ner elite/privat schule geht sollte dies kein problem sein. aber das kann sich nicht jedes homopaar erlauben. und ich weiß nicht ob die sich wirklich im klaren drüber sind was sie eventuell ihren kind damit antun könnten. wie gesagt eventuell, nicht 100%. aber muss man dieses risiko eingehen?


----------



## der Türke (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Sash schrieb:


> naja wenns auf ner elite/privat schule geht sollte dies kein problem sein. aber das kann sich nicht jedes homopaar erlauben. und ich weiß nicht ob die sich wirklich im klaren drüber sind was sie eventuell ihren kind damit antun könnten. wie gesagt eventuell, nicht 100%. aber muss man dieses risiko eingehen?




ja die beste Lösung ist es doch niemals so ein gesetzt zu erlassen.

(Jetzt mal unter uns da werden sie ja schlimmer gedisst)


----------



## Woohoo (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Na dann sollten arme Eltern auch keine Kinder bekommen. Das Kind wird dann auch gemobbt. Man kann wegen jedem Mist gemobbt werden.
Adoptiert von einem Homopaar find ich immernoch besser als im Heim groß werden.

Oder es dürfen nur reiche Homos Kinder Adoptieren.


----------



## Philster91 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



boss3D schrieb:


> [X] _nein ... auf gar keinen Fall!!!_
> 
> Ein Kind braucht Vater und Mutter, nicht 2 Homos!



Besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können. Klares [x] nein.


----------



## der Türke (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Na dann sollten arme Eltern auch keine Kinder bekommen. Das Kind wird dann auch gemobbt. Man kann wegen jedem Mist gemobbt werden.
> Adoptiert von einem Homopaar find ich immernoch besser als im Heim.




aha und wieso?


----------



## Woohoo (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ich kenne mich mit Heimen auch nicht aus aber ich denke, dass das Kind in einer Familie mehr Zuneigung und Aufmerksamkeit bekommen würde.


----------



## der Türke (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich mit Heimen auch nicht aus aber ich denke, dass das Kind in einer Familie mehr Zuneigung und Aufmerksamkeit bekommen würde.




aha und woher kommt dieses wissen da du zumal selbst gesagt hast das du keine Ahnung von Heimen hast.


----------



## Woohoo (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Mein Wissen und mein Denken ist geprägt von Voruteilen und Medienberichten. Die Berichten aber auch meist nur wenn es nicht gut läuft.
Von daher hast du Recht ist nicht das Top Argument. Aber ich denke das Kinderheime ähnlich wie Schulen unterbesetzt sind personalmäßig.
Aber selbst wenn die Heime absolute spitzenheime sind sehe ich keinen Grund Kinder nicht an gleichgeschlechtliche Paare zu vermitteln.


----------



## Two-Face (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



der Türke schrieb:


> aha und woher kommt dieses wissen da du zumal selbst gesagt hast das du keine Ahnung von Heimen hast.



Ich kenne jemand, der war im Heim und war froh als er da weg war. 
Dennoch können Heime besser sein, wenn die familiären Umstände nicht gerade die tollsten sind.


----------



## der Türke (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Mein Wissen und mein Denken ist geprägt von Voruteilen und Medienberichten. Die Berichten aber auch meist nur wenn es nicht gut läuft.
> Von daher hast du Recht ist nicht das Top Argument. Aber ich denke das Kinderheime ähnlich wie Schulen unterbesetzt sind personalmäßig.
> Aber selbst wenn die Heime absolute spitzenheime sind sehe ich keinen Grund Kinder nicht an gleichgeschlechtliche Paare zu vermitteln.




wieso machst du dir dann nicht selbst eine Meinung z.B. besuchst ein Heim?

schließlich bist du einfach zu faul dafür!

In heim kennt das Kind die Menschen hat Freunde vll sogar ein gute Umgebung und dann willst du dieses Kind in ein Haus stecken von 2 (verzeih mir) Schwulen und erwartest auch noch das es besser so ist? nun ja dann liegen Welten vll sogar Universums Zwischen uns.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



der Türke schrieb:


> wieso machst du dir dann nicht selbst eine Meinung z.B. besuchst ein Heim?


 
Ein Heim ist immer das schlechteste für ein Kind, dann lieber ein homosexuelles Pärchen.


----------



## Woohoo (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Weil ich besseres zu tun habe. Das hat nichts mit faul zu tun.
Ich respektiere unterschiedliche Meinungen.

Hast du eine Heimerfahrung? Haben wir gute Heime in Deutschland? Ich kann mich ja auch irren.


----------



## der Türke (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Heim ist immer das schlechteste für ein Kind, dann lieber ein homosexuelles Pärchen.




muss ich das jeden einzel fragen nenn mir ein Grund oder 2.... was ist daran so schwer?


----------



## Woohoo (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Wie war deine Heimerfahrung?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



der Türke schrieb:


> muss ich das jeden einzel fragen nenn mir ein Grund oder 2.... was ist daran so schwer?


 
Dito, von dir fehlen auch noch ein paar. 

Aber soviel, fehlende Geborgenheit, Liebe, Zuneigung für das Individuum.
Wie gesagt, die ersten Jahre sind entscheidend, danach kann es nur schlechter werden.


----------



## Malkav85 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Na ja, ich gehe mal stark davon aus das "der Türke" eine andere Erziehung und somit Anschauung hat, als wir in Deutschland. 

Ich will mich nicht allzu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber in muslimischen Ländern wird Homosexualität immer noch als Schande angesehen. Darüber sollte man aber nicht urteilen, denn es ist, wie gesagt, Erziehung  von daher respektiere ich auch seine Einstellung.


----------



## der Türke (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Du tust ja fast schon so als wäre das im Christen tum in Judentum anderes.....



> Dito, von dir fehlen auch noch ein paar.
> 
> Aber soviel, fehlende Geborgenheit, Liebe, Zuneigung für das Individuum.
> Wie gesagt, die ersten Jahre sind entscheidend, danach kann es nur schlechter werden


die hab ich auch hingeschrieben....... blätter mal zurück.....

wenn du noch fragen hast ich bin hier falls du es nicht gemerkt hast....


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Na ja, ich gehe mal stark davon aus das "der Türke" eine andere Erziehung und somit Anschauung hat, als wir in Deutschland.
> 
> Ich will mich nicht allzu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber in muslimischen Ländern wird Homosexualität immer noch als Schande angesehen. Darüber sollte man aber nicht urteilen, denn es ist, wie gesagt, Erziehung  von daher respektiere ich auch seine Einstellung.


 
Aber wenn man hier lebt, kann man sich auch mit der Gesellschaft, die hier gelebt wird, auseinandersetzen.

Klar, lehnt das die Religion ab, die christliche ist da nicht anders als der Islam.


----------



## Malkav85 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Eben. Besonders die Katholiken sind ja in der Hinsicht sehr konservativ und abwertend.


----------



## Woohoo (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ja gerade die Katholiken mit ihrem Zölibat...naja will gar nicht anfangen mit religiösen Maßen zu messsen.


----------



## Sesfontain (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

iczh bin nicht dafür ,Ich finde es unmöglich ,was dem kind dann als richtige Welt verkauft wird
wie sollte es sich da richtig orientieren ,vllt wird es durch derartige Pägung dann auch Homosexuell?


----------



## Woohoo (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Was ist denn die richtige Welt?  Kinder mit Heteroeltern werden auch manchmal schwul, wie geht das denn?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Sesfontain schrieb:


> iczh bin nicht dafür ,Ich finde es unmöglich ,was dem kind dann als richtige Welt verkauft wird
> wie sollte es sich da richtig orientieren ,vllt wird es durch derartige Pägung dann auch Homosexuell?


 
Es orientiert sich völlig normal.
Die Evolution sorgt schon dafür, dass sich der Junge nach Mädchen umschaut. 
Was er daraus macht ist dann seine Sache.
Oder hast du schon mal einen schwulen 6jährigen Jungen gesehen?


----------



## Sesfontain (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

nene ,vllt entwickelt sich das ja durch die Prägung ,wenn sich das Kind orientiert, z.b erstmals bestimmte Menschen attraktiv findet oder so  
Das geschiet soweit ich weiß nicht mit 6


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Du musst mehr Vertrauen zur Evolution haben. 
Jungen interessieren sich zunächst immer für Mädchen.
Anfangs verkloppen wir sie... 
..später wollen wir mal "reinschauen".


----------



## Sesfontain (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Zur Evolution habe ich nur Teilvertrauen ,aber das ist einen andere Sache
In Werte&Normen beschäftigen wir und z.Z mit dem ich und so...
Dort haben wir z.B. mal drüber geredet ,wowvon ein Kind geprägt wird ,das war besonders das enge Umfeld


----------



## True Monkey (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Sesfontain schrieb:


> iczh bin nicht dafür ,Ich finde es unmöglich ,was dem kind dann als richtige Welt verkauft wird
> wie sollte es sich da richtig orientieren ,vllt wird es durch derartige Pägung dann auch Homosexuell?


 

Oh man....Homosexualität wird nicht durch Prägung erzeugt ...genauso wenig wie es eine Krankheit ist

Homosexualität ? Wikipedia


----------



## Bonkic (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Sollen Homosexuelle ein Adoptionsrecht haben?




natürlich. wieso auch nicht?


----------



## Sesfontain (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

wie wird sie denn dann erzeugt?
(Bin gerade einfach zu faul die ~34 Seiten durchzuackern)


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Also ich kann nur soviel sagen, dass ich als Kind ein Aloch war (ok, bin ich heute auch noch, aber seit ich 18 bin, sieht das Strafmaß anders aus).

Hätte ich in meiner Jugend die Wahl gehabt, ob ich jetzt ein Heimkind, oder eines von homosexuellen Eltern verprügle, dann wüsste ich schon welches blutend nach Hause zu Papi und Papi läuft.

Klar war mein Verhalten früher falsch, aber ein Kind das anderen gegenüber ohne Toleranz auftritt, kann man schwer vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## Woohoo (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Und dann soll so ein Verhalten "belohnt" werden in dem man die Adoption verbietet?


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Soll ein Kind bestraft werden, indem man sowas erlaubt?


----------



## Bonkic (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Soll ein Kind bestraft werden, indem man sowas erlaubt?




inwiefern wird das kind bestraft?
nur weil es so asoziale individueen wie dich gibt?
also tschuldige mal...


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ja, weil es mich gibt, solls nicht erlaubt werden.


----------



## Woohoo (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Und dann kloppen die nächsten Deppen jemanden der von einem Heteropaar adoptiert wurde. Ist ja auch irgendwie uncool dann wird das auch verboten. 
Läuft doch irgendwie nicht in die richtige Richtung.

Er hat mir die Handtasche geklaut ---> Handtaschen verbieten.


----------



## Bonkic (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Ja, weil es mich gibt, solls nicht erlaubt werden.




so war doch dein merkwürdiger beitrag zu verstehen, oder etwa nicht?
falls nicht, erläuter doch mal....


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ich hab ja nur ein Beispiel angeführt.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass meine Schulzeit doch schon "etwas" länger her ist und sich heutige Schulen ansieht, dann sollte einem schon klar sein, dass es seit damals wesentlich schlechter geworden ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Sesfontain schrieb:


> wie wird sie denn dann erzeugt?
> (Bin gerade einfach zu faul die ~34 Seiten durchzuackern)


 
Sie wird nicht erzeugt, sie kann während der geschlechtlichen Entwicklung hervortreten.
Jeder Jugendlicher, der gerade die geschlechtliche Entwicklung durchmacht, entwickelt auch zum gleichen Geschlecht eine ähnliche Handhabung wie zum anderen Geschlecht.
Entscheidend ist dann, wie persönliche Erfahrungen in dieser Zeit psychologisch wahr genommen und verarbeitet werden.
So gesehen hat jeder Mensch die Veranlagung homosexuell zu werden, es kommt auf den Verlauf an, ob man es wird oder nicht.
Und das ist auch keine pathologische Störung.


----------



## STSLeon (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

[X] Ja

Auch Homosexuelle können liebende Eltern sein. Die ganzen verhungerten und misshandelten Kindern hätten sich wahrscheinlich sehr gefreut bei anderen Eltern unterzukommen.


----------



## der Türke (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



STSLeon schrieb:


> [X] Ja
> 
> Auch Homosexuelle können liebende Eltern sein. Die ganzen verhungerten und misshandelten Kindern hätten sich wahrscheinlich sehr gefreut bei anderen Eltern unterzukommen.




lol noch so einer...........

tschuldige mal woher willst du denn wissen das es bei den Eltern besser aufgehoben ist? oder geschweige den.. das die Eltern es nicht Missbrauche (Gewalt anwenden) nur weil die Schwul sind sind die Heilig oder was?.
Nur weil du das noch nicht in der Zeitung oder im Fernsehen gesehen hast, heisst das automatisch das eine gay sein Kind nicht aus dem Fenster wirft? nun ja ich sehe das ganz anderes


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sie wird nicht erzeugt, sie kann während der geschlechtlichen Entwicklung hervortreten.
> Jeder Jugendlicher, der gerade die geschlechtliche Entwicklung durchmacht, entwickelt auch zum gleichen Geschlecht eine ähnliche Handhabung wie zum anderen Geschlecht.
> Entscheidend ist dann, wie persönliche Erfahrungen in dieser Zeit psychologisch wahr genommen und verarbeitet werden.
> So gesehen hat jeder Mensch die Veranlagung homosexuell zu werden, es kommt auf den Verlauf an, ob man es wird oder nicht.
> Und das ist auch keine pathologische Störung.




keine ahnung, wie du darauf kommst. 
fakt (!) ist -schlicht und ergreifend: *man weiss es nicht!*
wie kannst du da mit solcher gewissheit so was behaupten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Bonkic schrieb:


> keine ahnung, wie du darauf kommst.
> fakt (!) ist -schlicht und ergreifend: *man weiss es nicht!*
> wie kannst du da mit solcher gewissheit so was behaupten?


 
Tja, offensichtlich bin ich da besser informiert als du.


----------



## insekt (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ganz ehrlich, was manche hier an Engstirnigkeit und faschistoidem Traditionentum an den Tag legen ist nicht mehr feierlich.
Da erspart sich jede NPD-Verbots-Diskussion, man braucht sich nur bei den "normalen" Leuten umschauen da findet man schon genug Diskussionstoff.

Würd gern mal Wissen was die "Anti-Homos" die mit Begriffen wie "Schwuchtel" und "*rsch-*opper" um sich werfen davon halten würden wenn man in Zukunft Muslimen verbietet Kinder zu adoptieren, weil das Kind dann muslimisch erzogen werden könnte und die Gefahr besteht, dass es von Neo-Nazis verprügelt wird.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

[X] ja 

Warum denn nicht? Was hat denn das Geschlecht damit zutun? Was solln Weisen-Kinder sagen, oder Kinder die nur ein Elternteil haben?  

Nicht jeder Schwule/ Lesbe benimmt sich auch wie eine(r)


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ich finde mittlerweile das der Thread mal so langsam geschlossen werden könnte, aufgrund dessen das hier "Meinungen" zu tage getragen werden die einen die Nackenhaare aufstehen lassen.


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, offensichtlich bin ich da besser informiert als du.




ähm nein, du bist ganz offensichtlich *falsch* informiert und nicht besser. 

aber ich bin ja durchaus wissbegierig: woher beziehst du denn deine informationen?


----------



## bundymania (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

@der Türke: die Ausdrucksweise "Schwuchtel" ist unerwünscht und stellt eine Beleidigung dar - bitte ändere dein Posting !


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich finde mittlerweile das der Thread mal so langsam geschlossen werden könnte, aufgrund dessen das hier "Meinungen" zu tage getragen werden die einen die Nackenhaare aufstehen lassen.



Postings die übers Ziel hinausschießen einfach melden. Ein Thread zu schließen wo über das Topic disktutiert wird wäre ein bisschen blöd. Wenn du mit den Meinungen anderer nicht richtig umgehen kannst, meide einfach den Thread


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ich bin dafür.Heutzutage kriegen doch die falschen Kinder, Nazis,Hartz 4 Alkis etc.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Postings die übers Ziel hinausschießen einfach melden. Ein Thread zu schließen wo über das Topic disktutiert wird wäre ein bisschen blöd. Wenn du mit den Meinungen anderer nicht richtig umgehen kannst, meide einfach den Thread



Es geht dabei nicht nur um meine Meinung, sondern das es hier zum Teil Menschenverachtende äußerungen zu tage kommen. Mir ist klar das es verschiedene Meinungen und Ansichten gibt, aber der ein oder andere User hier schießt übers Ziel hinaus!

Mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Bonkic schrieb:


> ähm nein, du bist ganz offensichtlich *falsch* informiert und nicht besser.
> 
> aber ich bin ja durchaus wissbegierig: woher beziehst du denn deine informationen?


 
Von Psychologen und Studien.
Hast du denn auch was, nee, was?


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Von Psychologen und Studien.
> Hast du denn auch was, nee, was?




hmm, also eigentlich sagt mir das schon meine allgemeinbildung.
aber bitte sehr: 

Die Ursachen der Homosexualität des Mannes sind uns noch nicht zur Gänze bekannt. 

oder Die Ursachen von Homosexualität sind bis heute nicht ganz geklärt.


oder Die Ursachen der Homosexualität sind bis heute nicht bekannt. 

oder Die Ursachen der Homosexualität sind unbekannt; es werden zwar immer wieder körperliche oder psychische Faktoren  _entdeckt _ die sich aber im Allgemeinen nicht empirisch belegen lassen

tja und jetzt kommst du.


----------



## Fabian (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

[x] für ein Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle

Ich bin der selben Meinung wie manche andere die hier diskutieren.

Ich finde es wichtiger das die Kinder mit liebe erzogen werden,ein trautes Zuhause haben und sich dort wohlfühlen.
Außerdem bin ich der Meinung das die Homosexuellen Paare sich gut um das Kind kümmern werden und es eine vernünftige Erziehung erhalten wird,da sie sich wirklich ein Kind wünschen.

Unsere Gesellschaft ist leider immer noch durch Vorurteile geprägt,obwohl wir es eigentlich besser wissen sollten.
Ich kenne ein paar Homosexuelle,sind allesamt wirklich vernünftige Menschen,bei den meisten würde man nicht denken das sie Schwul sind.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Es geht dabei nicht nur um meine Meinung, sondern das es hier zum Teil Menschenverachtende äußerungen zu tage kommen. Mir ist klar das es verschiedene Meinungen und Ansichten gibt, aber der ein oder andere User hier schießt übers Ziel hinaus!
> 
> Mfg



Und jetzt lies nochmal mein Post durch, du hast jetzt genau das geschrieben, was ich dir geschrieben habe. 

PS: in meinem Post den ich zitiert habe steht auch die Lösung drin, nur so als Tipp falls du es überlesen haben solltest


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Bonkic schrieb:


> tja und jetzt kommst du.


 
Die einen Psycholgen haben solche Meinungen andere haben andere Meinungen, mich stört das nicht so, ich halte mit da eher an eine Theorie, die das sehr gut erklärt, auch wenns mir letztendlich nicht so sehr ums Detail geht, da es mich ja nicht betrifft.


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die einen Psycholgen haben solche Meinungen andere haben andere Meinungen, mich stört das nicht so, ich halte mit da eher an eine Theorie, die das sehr gut erklärt, auch wenns mir letztendlich nicht so sehr ums Detail geht, da es mich ja nicht betrifft.



dann solltest du das in zukunft wohl eher als persönliche MEINUNG kenntlich machen und nicht als wissenschaftlichen FAKT. 
ich denke, da sind wir uns einig.

mal abgesehen davon, dass es -natürlich- gar nicht nur der psychologie überlassen bleiben kann, darüber aufzklären.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Bonkic schrieb:


> dann solltest du das in zukunft wohl eher als persönliche MEINUNG kenntlich machen und nicht als wissenschaftlichen FAKT.
> ich denke, da sind wir uns einig.
> 
> mal abgesehen davon, dass es -natürlich- gar nicht nur der psychologie überlassen bleiben kann, darüber aufzklären.


 
Das ist nicht meine persöhnliche Meinung, das sind die Meinungen vieler Forscher und die Teile ich eben.
Dass du das anders siehst, ist deine Meinung, jeder so, wie er es sehen mag.
Es gibt leider auch noch genügend Leute, die das für eine Krankheit halten oder für eine Fehlsteuerung der Gefühle, das halt ich für schlimmer.


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist nicht meine persöhnliche Meinung, das sind die Meinungen vieler Forscher und die Teile ich eben.



dann poste mal bitte ein paar links zu vertreter dieser meinung oder nenn mir literatur, in der ich das nachlesen kann.



> Dass du das anders siehst, ist deine Meinung, jeder so, wie er es sehen mag.



das ist nicht meine meinung, das ist momentaner stand der wissenschaft.
und den vertrittst du eben nicht- du folgst maximal einer mindermeinung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Bonkic schrieb:


> dann poste mal bitte ein paar links zu vertreter dieser meinung oder nenn mir literatur, in der ich das nachlesen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hast du mal die Werke von Evelyn Hooker gelesen.
Und dein Stand der Dinge ist blanke Theorie.
OK, meine Theorie ist sicher auch eine, aber nicht weniger schlechter als deine.


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du mal die Werke von Evelyn Hooker gelesen.



nö, was sagte die dame denn zum thema?




> Und dein Stand der Dinge ist blanke Theorie.



ich vertrete -naheliegenderweise- die absolut herrschende meinung in der wissenschaft.
in diesem sinne ist die demnach natürlich auch "besser" als diejenige, die du vertrittst - wenn man so will.


----------



## True Monkey (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

^^Warum ...weil deine links die ersten sind die bei google auftauchen wenn man da nach sucht 

Fachliteratur sieht anders aus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



der Türke schrieb:


> mein Gott das ist Deutsch!



Das kann ich so nicht bezeugen...




Sash schrieb:


> naja wenns auf ner elite/privat schule geht sollte dies kein problem sein. aber das kann sich nicht jedes homopaar erlauben. und ich weiß nicht ob die sich wirklich im klaren drüber sind was sie eventuell ihren kind damit antun könnten. wie gesagt eventuell, nicht 100%. aber muss man dieses risiko eingehen?



Muss man die Unterdrückung Homosexueller institutionalisieren, damit kriminelle Subjekte sie nicht praktizieren können?
Wie wäre es, wenn wir gleich noch ein Arbeitsverbot für Frauen einführen, damit Sekretärinnen nicht sexuell belästigt werden?
Eine Vermehrungsverbot für Juden würde sicherstellen, dass keine jüdischen Kinder mehr von Nazis belästigt werden.






Sesfontain schrieb:


> iczh bin nicht dafür ,Ich finde es unmöglich ,was dem kind dann als richtige Welt verkauft wird
> wie sollte es sich da richtig orientieren ,vllt wird es durch derartige Pägung dann auch Homosexuell?



Selbst wenn (was -wie ausführlich diskutiert- keineswegs anzunehmen ist):
Wäre es in irgend einer Weise ein Problem, wenn das Kind homosexuell und dabei glücklich wird?
Irgendetwas?



der Türke schrieb:


> tschuldige mal woher willst du denn wissen das es bei den Eltern besser aufgehoben ist? oder geschweige den.. das die Eltern es nicht Missbrauche (Gewalt anwenden) nur weil die Schwul sind sind die Heilig oder was?.
> Nur weil du das noch nicht in der Zeitung oder im Fernsehen gesehen hast, heisst das automatisch das eine gay sein Kind nicht aus dem Fenster wirft? nun ja ich sehe das ganz anderes



Die Mehrheit aller Eltern werfen ihre Kinder nicht aus dem Fenster.
Es gibt keinen Hinweis darauf, dass das bei Homosexuellen anders sein sollte.
-> Die Chancen stehen verdammt gut, dass Homosexuelle bessere Eltern sind, als "keine Eltern".
Für die wenigen Ausnahmen, die es auch da geben könnte (die Chance ist imho sogar geringer, da solche Fälle bei Wunschkindern -und adoptierte Kinder sind nunmal erwünscht- sehr selten sind), gibt es weiterhin das Jugendamt.




$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich finde mittlerweile das der Thread mal so langsam geschlossen werden könnte, aufgrund dessen das hier "Meinungen" zu tage getragen werden die einen die Nackenhaare aufstehen lassen.



Wegen Meinungen schließen wir garantiert keinen Thread. Wir entfernen höchstens Äußerungen, die gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen und ziehen den Äußernden zur Rechenschafft.

Allerdings könnte man hier allgemein ein bißchen mehr auf eine sachliche Ausdrucksweise achten, weniger unbegründete Aussagen in den Raum stellen und die Zahl der nahezu inhaltslosen Posts reduzieren.
Sonst ist der Thread bald aufgrund von Formfehlern zu.


----------



## hyperionical (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Nein,
da jedes Kind erziehungstechnisch Mutter und Vater braucht, und in einer homosexuellen Beziehung gäbe es ja nur eine Seite, was immer kritisch ist.


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Warum ...weil deine links die ersten sind die bei google auftauchen wenn man da nach sucht
> 
> Fachliteratur sieht anders aus



zugegeben, damit kann ich nicht wirklich dienen.
allerdings halte ich zumindest mal die baden-württembergische ärztekammer halte ich für eine durchaus seriöse quelle, ebenso spektrum der wissenschaft oder auch die nzz. 

aber auch du kannst mir gerne quellen liefern, die das gegenteil behaupten, liefern. das gegenteil wäre, dass die ursache der homosexualität bekannt ist, falls das in vergessenheit geraten sein sollte. 

ich häng mich doch nur an der tatsache auf, dass der kollege quant...stream es als fakt hingestellt hat, dass es so und so wäre. 
dass dem nicht so ist, sollte selbst mit den paar (ergoogelten) links mehr als einleuchten.
ich denke, da stimmst du mir zu - oder etwa nicht?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Und jetzt lies nochmal mein Post durch, du hast jetzt genau das geschrieben, was ich dir geschrieben habe.
> 
> PS: in meinem Post den ich zitiert habe steht auch die Lösung drin, nur so als Tipp falls du es überlesen haben solltest



Doch habe ich gelesen, nur wollte ich es für mich nochmal sagen..


----------



## True Monkey (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Bonkic schrieb:


> zugegeben, damit kann ich nicht wirklich dienen.
> allerdings halte ich zumindest mal die baden-württembergische ärztekammer halte ich für eine durchaus seriöse quelle, ebenso spektrum der wissenschaft oder auch die nzz.
> 
> aber auch du kannst mir gerne quellen liefern, die das gegenteil behaupten, liefern. das gegenteil wäre, dass die ursache der homosexualität bekannt ist, falls das in vergessenheit geraten sein sollte.
> ...


 
Ich mach es mir einfach und frage meinen Babysitter warum er und seine Freunde so sind und wie sie so geworden sind ......denn das sind die die es betrifft .

Und da hört man dann die unrterschiedlichsten Geschichten ...angefangen von enttäuschtenden ersten male mit einer Frau hin bis zu das war schon immer so.

Aber noch nie habe ich gehört weil es mein Vater ,Bruder auch ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Bonkic schrieb:


> ich häng mich doch nur an der tatsache auf, dass der kollege quant...stream es als fakt hingestellt hat, dass es so und so wäre.
> dass dem nicht so ist, sollte selbst mit den paar (ergoogelten) links mehr als einleuchten.
> ich denke, da stimmst du mir zu - oder etwa nicht?


 
In der Psychologie gibt es eigentlich nie Fakten, das sollte seit Freud feststehen, alles sind nur Annahmen und Mutmaßungen, ich beziehe mich eben auf Erkenntnise der Psychologie im Zusammenhang mit der Evolutionstheorie.
Du bringst Links, die gar nichts aussagen.


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du bringst Links, die gar nichts aussagen.



na ja, wenn du meinst. 
im gegensatz zu dir liefere ich wenigstens etwas - du lieferst gar nix. 

aber gut, belassen wirs dabei.
ich verstehs ja, wenn man nicht so einfach zurückrudern kann, wenn man mal was behauptet hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, wenn du meinst.
> im gegensatz zu dir liefere ich wenigstens etwas - du lieferst gar nix.


 
Ich brauche auch nichts liefern, weil du das eh als haltlos ansehen wirst. 
Und deine Links sind eben das, was Google so rauswirft, aber du soltest dir mal ein paar Dissertationen über das Thema durchlesen, bringt deutlich mehr als ein paar Artikel.

Ich kenne aber eine sehr gute Psychologin, die an der gleichen Universität arbeitet, wie meine Frau und die hat mir sehr interessante Dinge erzählt, wir haben über vieles geredet, auch über derartiges, das hier diskutiert wird.



Bonkic schrieb:


> aber gut, belassen wirs dabei.
> ich verstehs ja, wenn man nicht so einfach zurückrudern kann, wenn man mal was behauptet hat.


 
Nö, zurückrudern muss ich nicht, musste ich noch nie. 

Aber egal, wir kommen, wie du schon richtig festgestellt hast, vom eigentlichen Thema ab.
Und, nebenbei gesagt, hab ich irgendwie nicht mitbekommen, wie du nun dazu stehst?


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> aber du soltest dir mal ein paar Dissertationen über das Thema durchlesen, bringt deutlich mehr als ein paar Artikel.



dann nenn mir ein paar.



> Nö, zurückrudern muss ich nicht, musste ich noch nie.


ja, logisch - glaub ich dir aufs wort...  



> Aber egal, wir kommen, wie du schon richtig festgestellt hast, vom eigentlichen Thema ab.


stimmt.



> Und, nebenbei gesagt, hab ich irgendwie nicht mitbekommen, wie du nun dazu stehst?


wie gesagt:
ich folge der absolut herrschenden meinung und die besagt, dass man über die ursachen noch nicht mit gewissheit sagen kann.

meine persönliche meinung dazu ist, dass es an sich auch vollkommen egal ist - interessieren würde es mich aber dennoch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Bonkic schrieb:


> wie gesagt:
> ich folge der absolut herrschenden meinung und die besagt, dass man über die ursachen noch nicht mit gewissheit sagen kann.
> 
> meine persönliche meinung dazu ist, dass es an sich auch vollkommen egal ist - interessieren würde es mich aber dennoch.


 
Ich meine jetzt zur Frage des Threadtitels. 

Kannst du denn bei Universitäten Dissertationen bekommen?


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich meine jetzt zur Frage des Threadtitels.



hab ich doch schon geäussert: "klar, wieso nicht?"




> Kannst du denn bei Universitäten Dissertationen bekommen?



ja.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (30. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Vorab: Ich bitte euch darum, auf die Ausdrucksweise zu achten und eure Beiträge nicht mit irgendwelchen beleidigenden oder verletzenden Begriffen zu schmücken. So etwas gehört sich nicht.

Einige Beiträge haben bei mir ein Kopfschütteln ausgelöst. Ist es nicht anmaßend, dass die Folgerung von Homosexualität ein Amoklauf sein soll? Tut mir leid, aber ich bekomme dazwischen leider keine Verbindung und kann deren "Fantasie" nicht verfolgen, die diese - nenne ich sie mal - These hier aufgestellt haben.

Ich habe für "Ja" gestimmt und bin auch der gleichen Ansicht wie ruyven_macaran. Weshalb sollte es gleichgeschlechtliche Paaren nicht erlaubt/die Möglichkeit gegeben werden, ein Kind mit genau so viel Fürsorge und Liebe zu erziehen, wie es bei Heterosexuellen der Fall ist? Ich sehe nicht das Geschlecht als Problem. 

Wie schon von meinen Vorschreibern erwähnt, gibt es in Hetero-Ehen auch schwarze Schafe, bei denen die Eltern mit Alkohol- und Drogenproblemen zum Beispiel kämpfen und/oder sie nur ein Kind des Geldes wegen (oft erlebt) auf die Welt losgelassen haben. In solchen Ehen hat das Kind sicherlich auch soziale Differenzen, die sich im Laufe des Lebens negativ auswirken könnten.

Auch bin ich nicht mit der Meinung deren im Einklang, die behaupten, dass ein Kind in einer Schwulen- oder Lesbenehe schon alleine aufgrund des Umfeldes homosexuell werden müsste. Ich denke, dass sich solche Sachen in diversen Phasen des Lebens entscheiden und die Eltern eher unwahrscheinlich darauf pochen werden, dem Kind eine Orientierung aufzubinden. Und sollte das Kind später erkennen, dass es sich zu gleichgeschlechtlichen hingezogen fühlt: Hat es denn damit keine Berechtigung zum Leben mehr?

Für viele ist dieses Thema ein heißes Eisen, nur sollten auch Homosexuelle wie Menschen behandelt werden.


----------



## Sash (30. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

wanne, irgendwie hast du überhaupt nichts verstanden von dem was ich schrieb, oder der typ der in seiner kindheit selber andere verdroschen hat.
es geht nicht darum ob sie keine guten eltern wären..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Wannseesprinter hat es gut zusammengefasst und bringt es auf den Punkt! 

*100% Unterschreib*


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Sash schrieb:


> wanne, irgendwie hast du überhaupt nichts verstanden von dem was ich schrieb, oder der typ der in seiner kindheit selber andere verdroschen hat.
> es geht nicht darum ob sie keine guten eltern wären..


 
Es geht aber darum, dass ein warmes Elterhaus (warm im Sinne von Nestwärme) und liebende, führsorgliche Eltern eher mitfühlende und tolerante Kinder hervorbringen können als wenn die erste Grundlage nicht gegeben ist.
Und bei Homosexuellen, die tatsächlich mal ein Kind adoptieren wollen (wie heißt der Volksmusiker noch, der mit seinem Lebensgefährten ein Kind adoptiert hat?) wird die Auflage sicher noch einen Tick strengen sein als bei heterosexuellen Paaren (auch wenn es nicht so ein sollte, da Gleichberechtigung, wird sie es doch sein).


Ja, genau, Patrick Lindner war das, der hat 1999 ein Kind adoptiert.
Das Kind müsste also heute 10 sein.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Nein, denn für kinder ist es psychologisch vorteilhafter, "Eltern" beiden Geschlechts zu haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



D0M1N4T0R13 schrieb:


> Nein, denn für kinder ist es psychologisch vorteilhafter, "Eltern" beiden Geschlechts zu haben.


 
Was ist mit den Kindern, die von allein erziehenden Müttern aufgezogen werden, bei denen sich monatlich ein neu Typ einnistet? 

Was ist mit Heimkindern, die nur einen Erziehungsberechtigten haben?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



D0M1N4T0R13 schrieb:


> Nein, denn für kinder ist es psychologisch vorteilhafter, "Eltern" beiden Geschlechts zu haben.



Bevor solch meiner Meinung nach schwachsinnigen Kommentare gepostet werden bitte ich doch um eine Erklärung von dir, wieso es so sein sollte? 

Weißt du überhaupt was Adoptieren ist? Meinst du nicht, lieber 2 Gleichgeschlechtliche Eltern sind besser als garkeine? 

Ich stell es mir eigentlich ganz gut vor, 2 Väter zu haben. Stellt euch das doch mal vor, keine Zicke im Haushalt, nur 3 Männer die zusammen Fussball guggn, oder Abends nen Bier schlürfen


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> keine Zicke im Haushalt, nur 3 Männer die zusammen Fussball guggn, oder Abends nen Bier schlürfen


 
Schwule gucken zusammen Fußball und trinken Bier? 
Keine Ahnung, wie das so abläuft, man kennt die Klischees eh aus dem Fernsehen.
Kennst du welche, bei denen das so ist?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

*Hinweis

Da hier immer wieder Einzeiler mit schon mehrfach vorgebrachten Argumenten erscheinen, erlaube ich mir in Zukunft, derartige Beiträge, die offensichtlich nicht auf den bisherigen Thread eingehen, als Spam zu behandeln*

Man kann von einem Diskussionsteilnehmer erwarten, dass er die Diskussion ersmtal liest - und wenn er nicht teilnehmen will, dass er die Klappe hält.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schwule gucken zusammen Fußball und trinken Bier?
> Keine Ahnung, wie das so abläuft, man kennt die Klischees eh aus dem Fernsehen.
> Kennst du welche, bei denen das so ist?



Oh mann, du hast es nicht verstanden =/ 

Ich meinte damit das ich mir es sehr gut vorstellen kann zusammen mit 2 Vätern Fussball zu guggn und dabei ein Bierchen zu schlürfen. Das geht doch nicht mit ner Frau. Jetzt Verstanden? Konnte ja nicht ahnen wie mein Post gleich so falsch interpretiert wird  
(männer guggn gerne Fussball, Frauen nicht, da ist ne Frau fehl am Platz , das wäre der Vorteil 2 Väter zu haben )


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Oh mann, du hast es nicht verstanden =/
> 
> Ich meinte damit das ich mir es sehr gut vorstellen kann zusammen mit 2 Vätern Fussball zu guggn und dabei ein Bierchen zu schlürfen. Das geht doch nicht mit ner Frau. Jetzt Verstanden? Konnte ja nicht ahnen wie mein Post gleich so falsch interpretiert wird
> (männer guggn gerne Fussball, Frauen nicht, da ist ne Frau fehl am Platz , das wäre der Vorteil 2 Väter zu haben )


 
Wie gesagt, ich bezweifel sehr, dass sich homosexuelle Mönner, die gemeinsam leben, auch zusammen mit ihrem 18 jährigen Adoptivsohn (er muss ja 18 sein heutzutage, wenn man Alk haben will ) Fussball gucken.

Aber lassen wir deine Hoffnung mal so stehen. 
Ein lesbischen Pärchen muss auch nicht den ganzen Tag "The L Word" gucken.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich meine jetzt zur Frage des Threadtitels.
> 
> Kannst du denn bei Universitäten Dissertationen bekommen?




ja was ist denn? ich warte...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Bonkic schrieb:


> ja was ist denn? ich warte...


 
Geh zur Uni, frag nach, was sie für Dissertationen über das Thema haben und lies sie dir durch.
Ein wenig mehr Denkvermögen, bitte.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Bevor solch meiner Meinung nach schwachsinnigen Kommentare gepostet werden bitte ich doch um eine Erklärung von dir, wieso es so sein sollte?
> 
> Weißt du überhaupt was Adoptieren ist? Meinst du nicht, lieber 2 Gleichgeschlechtliche Eltern sind besser als garkeine?
> 
> Ich stell es mir eigentlich ganz gut vor, 2 Väter zu haben. Stellt euch das doch mal vor, keine Zicke im Haushalt, nur 3 Männer die zusammen Fussball guggn, oder Abends nen Bier schlürfen



Also,
1. Ich kann nicht direkt für homosexuelle Partner sprechen, jedoch ist es erwiesen, dass Kinder, die mit nur einem Elternteil aufwachsen leichter zu psychischen Problemen neigen.
Über adoptierte Kinder von homosexuellen Partnern liegt eben keine Studie oder soetwas in der Art vor.

2. Natürlich weiß ich, was adoptieren bedeutet.

3. Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es für Kinder besser ist, keine Eltern zu haben als zwei gleichgeschlechtliche. Aber das Beste ist eben immer noch ein heterosexuelles Elternpaar, wie eben von der Natur vorgesehen.

4. Genau um die "Zicke" geht es eben. Beides sollte vorhanden sein.

5. Ich glaube Fußball ist bei dieser Frage eher drittrangig.

Und die Natur hat sicherlich ihre Gründe, warum homosexuelle auf "normalem" Wege keine Kinder bekommen können.
(Und mal ganz nebenbei, wenn ich in der Schule sagen würde, dass ich homosexuelle Eltern hätte, dann wär mein Schulleben gelaufen.)

Versteht das bitte nicht falsch, ich habe nichts gegen Homosexuelle, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass Kinder, wie es jetzt ja auch bisher der Fall war, bei heterosexuellen Adoptionseltern leben sollten.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Geh zur Uni, frag nach, was sie für Dissertationen über das Thema haben und lies sie dir durch.
> Ein wenig mehr Denkvermögen, bitte.




mit so was hab ich gerechnet.
danke.
ich denk mir dann meinen teil.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Bonkic schrieb:


> mit so was hab ich gerechnet.
> danke.
> ich denk mir dann meinen teil.


 
Mach das, trotzdem, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, dann informiere dich mal direkt an der Uni, da sieht die Lage schon ganz anders aus.


----------



## ColaFreaqii (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



> Zitat von *Fr3@k*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich würde nicht sagen, dass alle Frauen nicht gerne Fußball gucken. Ich kenne viele Mädchen/Frauen die gerne Fußball gucken bzw. sogar spielen...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



ColaFreaqii schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht sagen, dass alle Frauen nicht gerne Fußball gucken. Ich kenne viele Mädchen/Frauen die gerne Fußball gucken bzw. sogar spielen...



Du verstehst den Witz nicht


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Du verstehst den Witz nicht


 Manchmal sind halt Witze völlig überflüssig.


----------



## norse (6. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

*Thread mal rauskram* ^^ 

absolut dafür.
Homosexuelle sind genauso Menschen wie wir alle und haben die gleichen Rechte. Warum dann keine Kinder haben? Sie können ihre Kinder genausogut erziehen wie jeder andere auch. 

zu dem ding mit "Jedes Kind brauhc Mutter und Vater"... was ist mit den allein erziehenden Eltern? 

Homos sind nicht anders. Jeder darf lieben wen er will, Gefühle sind nicht steuerbar und sollten toleriert und akzeptiert werden. 


Und wenn das Kind das bei Homosexuellen aufwächst auch Homosexuel wird, ja und? dann wird es das halt. 
Finde diese bez. Homos auch nicht gerade toll, dass stellt sie dar, als wären sie anders, dabei sind sie genauso wie die, die das andere Geschlecht lieben.


----------



## theLamer (6. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Frage: Adsorptionsrecht = Adoptivrecht? 
Hätte statt Adsorption eher Absorption vermutet, da das Kind ja "aufgenommen" wird


----------



## davehimself (6. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

tja, und da die cdu überwiegt bin ich heil froh, dass zumindest dieser punkt bleibt. nämlich KEIN adoptionsrecht für homosexuelle.

die können noch so viele studien führen. es wiederspricht einfach jeglicher natur und ist eine egoistische einstellung dem kind gegenüber. wenn das kind älter ist und selbst entscheiden kann ob es das will oder nicht, hätte ich nichts dagegen. aber ein baby oder kleinkind einfach dazu "zwingen" ist für mich eine frechheit.


----------



## DarkMo (6. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

klar, wieso nich. kinder brauchen eine liebevolle fördernde umgebung und keine vorurteile ^^

auch wenn das mit der homosexualität für mich eine der wenigen sachen is, wo ich definitiv sagen kann, ich weis was normal is ^^ und in bösen stunden sag ich auch gern: lass die doch schwul sein, vermehren kann sich dieser fehler eh ned und wird somit von der evolution geschluckt *fg*

aber wenn solche leute gerne ein kind großziehen wollen und ihre liebe weitergeben wollen, wieso nicht. oftmals sind das ja doch sehr nette anständige leute wo sich so mancher normalo ne scheibe abschneiden könnte ^^


----------



## rabit (6. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ist ein schwieriges Feld.
Das Schwule Gefühle haben steht ausser Frage.
Ob es dem Kind gut tut ist eine andere Frage.
Ich denke das Kind wird merken das es in einer anderen Art und weise lebt.
Die anderen Kinder werden es auch merken und. Z.B hänseln etc.
Ich weis nicht ob diese Belastungen dem Kind gut tun.
Im Zweifel Nein keine Adoption für Schwule.
Die Natur hat es auch nicht so vorgesehen und das nicht ohne Grund.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



rabit schrieb:


> Die Natur hat es auch nicht so vorgesehen und das nicht ohne Grund.


 
Also hat die Natur es vorgesehen, dass Kinder in heterosexuellen Gemeinschaften geschlagen, missbraucht und versklavt werden?


----------



## heizungsrohr (6. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Nein das nicht, aber ich kenne teilweise aus Erfahrung die Meinung von manchen Homosexuellen gegenüber dem anderen Geschlecht und das kann sich negativ auf die Kinder auswirken. Z.B. zwei Lesben, die Männer als das aller Letzte bezeichnen (kenn ich aus Bekanntschaften) und wenn die dann ein Kind adoptieren, würde sich das ja auf dieses übertragen. Und der Sinn von Adoptionen soll ja normalerweise das Aufwachsen in einer halbwegs intakten, halbwegs normalen Familie ermöglichen.


----------



## davehimself (7. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also hat die Natur es vorgesehen, dass Kinder in heterosexuellen Gemeinschaften geschlagen, missbraucht und versklavt werden?



dieses argument höre ich ständig und ich frage mich immer wieder was das mit homo oder nicht homo eltern zu tun haben soll solche dinge passieren völlig unabhängig davon!!!

wenn ich die wahl hab zwischen gewaltätigen heteros oder liebevolle homos, würde ich natürlich die homos nehmen, aber es gibt auch ganz zufällig liebevolle heteros und diese würde ich IMMER vorziehen als adoptiveltern aus meinen bereits genannten gründen.


----------



## DarkMo (7. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

das is ja grad nen grund fürn pro bei mir - deppen gibts immer ^^ deswegen meinte ich auch, das ein liebevolles heim besser als keines ist. ich hab extra nich von schlimmen zuständen geredet. gerade bei adoptionen wird das ja hoffentlich ausführlich geprüft.

und so wie homo's immer auf eine aufgeklärte umgangsweise pochen und angeblich sonst wie vorurteilsfrei sein wollen, sollte es unter diesem gesichtspunkt keine probleme mit falschen idealen oder so geben.

aber generell stimmte ich dafür, weil ich meine, wer ein kind großziehn will und es selber nicht kann, der sollte das können, egal wie er selber sexuell eingestellt ist. die problematik mit dem hänseln is halt sone sache. aber da können die eltern ja nix für, das kleine kinder einfach arschlöcher sin ^^


----------



## Tamio (7. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



davehimself schrieb:


> tja, und da die cdu überwiegt bin ich heil froh, dass zumindest dieser punkt bleibt. nämlich KEIN adoptionsrecht für homosexuelle.
> 
> die können noch so viele studien führen. es wiederspricht einfach jeglicher natur und ist eine egoistische einstellung dem kind gegenüber. wenn das kind älter ist und selbst entscheiden kann ob es das will oder nicht, hätte ich nichts dagegen. aber ein baby oder kleinkind einfach dazu "zwingen" ist für mich eine frechheit.


Word, in Zukunft wird es so gemacht wie es die Natur vorsieht und überlassen die Kinder sich selbst, die sind eh nur Schmarotzer und später Hartz IV Empfänger! 
Und wenn wir schon beim Thema sind, nur die starken überleben ich darf also in zukunft jeden ausknocken der mir über den weg läuft, Gesetze sind ja gegen die Natur! Da tun wir auch gleich was gegen Überbevölkerung...
Und wir schaffen Flugzeuge, Schiffe und alles andere ab schließlich ist wider der Natur! Sonst hätte uns Gott Flügel gegeben, Katzenaugen damit wir in der Nacht sehen können und telephatische Fähigkeiten damit wir uns über lange Distanzen miteinander Reden können.



rabit schrieb:


> Das Schwule Gefühle haben steht ausser Frage.


Bist du dir sicher? 


> Ob es dem Kind gut tut ist eine andere Frage.
> Ich denke das Kind wird merken das es in einer anderen Art und weise lebt.
> Die anderen Kinder werden es auch merken und. Z.B hänseln etc.
> Ich weis nicht ob diese Belastungen dem Kind gut tun.


 zu klein, zu groß, brillen träger, dick, dünn, falsche Musik, Klamotten(billig, falsche Marke, falsches Design), zu große Nase, Scheidungs Kind, falsches Verhalten, gute Noten, schlechte Noten, arm sein, die Eltern weil sie sich komisch Kleiden und was sonst noch...
Und nun? Notschlachtung aller Kinder damit niemand mehr gemobbt wird?!?



> Im Zweifel Nein keine Adoption für Schwule.
> Die Natur hat es auch nicht so vorgesehen und das nicht ohne Grund.


 Zur Natur siehe weiter oben... 



heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Nein das nicht, aber ich kenne teilweise aus Erfahrung die Meinung von manchen Homosexuellen gegenüber dem anderen Geschlecht und das kann sich negativ auf die Kinder auswirken. Z.B. zwei Lesben, die Männer als das aller Letzte bezeichnen (kenn ich aus Bekanntschaften) und wenn die dann ein Kind adoptieren, würde sich das ja auf dieses übertragen.


Meinst du Kinder würden zu Eltern kommen die Rassismus unterstüzen oder wo der Mann der Meinung ist Frauen sind nur für den Haushalt da?!?
Da wird schon drauf geachtet das die Eltern keine Vorurteile haben. Du glaubst doch nicht das es wie in einem Supermarkt ist und jeder sich kaufen kann was er grad will 



> Und der Sinn von Adoptionen soll ja normalerweise das Aufwachsen in einer halbwegs intakten, halbwegs normalen Familie ermöglichen.


Zwei Männer sind halbwegs normal, bei Heteros ist auch einer Männlich  Und was ist normaler ein Kinderheim oder zwei Erwachsene die sich um ein Kind kümmern 




davehimself schrieb:


> dieses argument höre ich ständig und ich frage mich immer wieder was das mit homo oder nicht homo eltern zu tun haben soll solche dinge passieren völlig unabhängig davon!!!


Es ging ihm um dein Natur/Natürlich. 


Warunung: Dieser Beitrag beinhaltet Ironie, Sarkasmus und Zynismus​


----------



## Biosman (7. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Nein!!!


----------



## rabit (7. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Tamilo man kann alles relativieren wenn mann will.
Und wen man etwas vergleicht dann vergleicht man nicht Äpfel mit Bananen was Du grade machst und total am Thema vorbei interprtierst.
Also alle Vorraussetzungen gleich nur ein Unterschied Hetero und Homo Paar beide Paare liebevoll etc.
Wo ist das Kind besser aufgehoben....?
Denk mal nach.


----------



## JePe (7. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also hat die Natur es vorgesehen, dass Kinder in heterosexuellen Gemeinschaften geschlagen, missbraucht und versklavt werden?



Wenn ich an anderer Stelle solche Zustaende nachweise, wird mir Populismus und Pauschalierung vorgeworfen.

Um die "Frage" trotzdem zu beantworten - Nein, das hat die Natur so natuerlich nicht vorgesehen. Was die Natur vorgesehen hat ist, dass ein Stueck Mann mit einem Stueck Frau eine Stueckzahl X an Kindern zeugt. Insoweit ist das polemische Geschwafel weiter oben, dass "Gott uns haette Fluegel wachsen lassen, wenn er gewollt haette dass wir fliegen", ohne Belang: die _Natur_ hat es so eingerichtet. Und die ist ein bisschen schlauer als wir alle zusammen.


----------



## feivel (7. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



rabit schrieb:


> Tamilo man kann alles relativieren wenn mann will.
> Und wen man etwas vergleicht dann vergleicht man nicht Äpfel mit Bananen was Du grade machst und total am Thema vorbei interprtierst.
> Also alle Vorraussetzungen gleich nur ein Unterschied Hetero und Homo Paar beide Paare liebevoll etc.
> Wo ist das Kind besser aufgehoben....?
> Denk mal nach.


 

ich finde er relativiert da gar nichts.

das kind ist bei beiden paaren gut aufgehoben. warum sollte es einen unterschied machen?
weil eine mama zufällig ein anderes geschlechtsteil hat?
besser als gar keine mama.
viel viel besser.


----------



## DarkMo (7. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

eben. es gibt mehr waisenkinder wie adoptionswillige paare. ein kind wird sich also kaum seine eltern derart aussuchen können. solange beide parteien gleichwertig von dem gebotenen lebensstandard sind (und dieser natürlich auf nem ordentlichen niveau rangiert ^^), isses wurscht, wo das kind unterkommt. und nur weil es in einer hetero familie natürlicher aufwächst, heisst es nich, das es in ner homo famile schlechter aufwächst als in garkeiner familie.


----------



## MKay (7. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

ich kann in dem fall nur homer simpson zitieren: Wie heisst es wenn ein mann eine frau liebt?- normal, homer, normal.
bin dagegen.


----------



## feivel (7. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

wieviele familienväter merken erst nach jahren dass sie schwul sind =

ich hoff dass passiert euren vätern mal, und ihr müsst lernen damit umzugehen =


----------



## rabit (7. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Egal welche Argumentation keine Kinder für SCHWULE fertig.
Feivel Du drückst mit deinem Wunsch deine Unhöflichkeit und deine intoleranz aus und bist total oftopic.
Mal was zum nachdenken Feivel dein Wunsch kommt vieleicht bei einigen Vätern nicht an weil die schon gestorben sind also überlegen was Du von dir gibst.
Feivel fängt wieder an Sachen zu vergleichen die ungleich sind weil er keine Argumente hat daher macht das keinen Sinn.
Lieber besser als gar keine mama was ist denn das für ein vergleich.
Geh doch mal von den gleiche Voraussetzungen aus und argumentiere dann.
Ferari ist schneller als ein Fahrad na Suuper vergleich.


----------



## Bonkic (7. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

was man hier lesen muss, tut schon teilweise arg weh ("schwule haben gefühle" oä   ).

bei den meisten schiebe ich die ursache für so manche äusserunge einfach mal aufs alter und hoffe, dass ich damit recht habe. 
nachfragen will ich lieber gar nicht, wer weiss, was sich da noch für abgründe auftun...


----------



## rabit (7. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

@Bonkic
Ich glaube Du hast das nicht im zusammenhang gelesen.
Lies das mal.


rabit schrieb:


> Ist ein schwieriges Feld.
> Das Schwule Gefühle haben steht ausser Frage.
> Ob es dem Kind gut tut ist eine andere Frage.
> Ich denke das Kind wird merken das es in einer anderen Art und weise lebt.
> ...


Oder was meinst Du genau Bonkic?
Deine Alterseinschätzung ist mit Sicherheit falsch
*
*


----------



## feivel (7. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Oh Gott,
erstmal...bevor du einen Post abgibst, lies ihn nochmal durch. Er strotzt vor Fehlern. 
Dann völlig idiotisch: ich bin hier der Intolerante, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass Schwule adoptieren dürfen?

Ok. Verstehe, du forderst von meiner Seite aus mehr Toleranz für die Intoleranten.
Ab diesem Punkt höre ich auf mit dir zu diskutieren, und hoffe du gehst noch ein paar Jahre zur Schule, tut der Rechtschreibung gut, und hilft vielleicht auch irgendwann Zusammenhänge und Themen zu verstehen, für die du jetzt noch nicht reif genug zu sein scheinst.
Es tut mir leid, ich lasse das nicht gelten, mit dem die Väter könnten schon tot sein, 
ich sprech davon dass sie evtl schwul sein könnten, und die intoleranten Söhne damit umgehen müssten. Niemand lässt hier Väter sterben, nur weil er schwule nicht als falsche Eltern ansieht.....


----------



## Bonkic (7. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



rabit schrieb:


> @Bonkic
> Ich glaube Du hast das nicht im zusammenhang gelesen.
> Lies das mal.
> 
> ...




was ich meine? 
sollte doch wohl auf der hand liegen? alleine, dass man so was erwähnen muss, entbehrt ja nicht einer gewissen ironie - oder meinst du nicht auch?
ausserdem war das nur ein beispiel von vielen, ich hätte alles mögliche andere zitieren können. 




> Deine Alterseinschätzung ist mit Sicherheit falsch



was die sache ja -wie gesagt- nicht besser macht.
abgesehen davon, war dein zitat eben nur ein beispiel unter vielen (und das hat mir so gut gefallen, dass ich es einfach verwenden MUSSTE) .

abgesehen davon, ist es für mich KEIN schwieriges thema (adoption im allgemeinen natürlich schon, aber darum gehts ja nicht).


----------



## rabit (7. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ja aber das ist meine Einstellung.
Ich würde z.B das nicht verurteilen, wenn es nach mir geht sollen die, die Kinder an Schwule zur Adoption freigeben aber ich würde im Fall des Falles, Kinder lieber heteros zusprechen.
Kann durchaus schwule Paare geben die die Kinder besser als heteros erziehen aber ich habe die Tendenz zu Hetreos in Sachen Adoption.


----------



## davehimself (7. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Tamio schrieb:


> Word, in Zukunft wird es so gemacht wie es die Natur vorsieht und überlassen die Kinder sich selbst, die sind eh nur Schmarotzer und später Hartz IV Empfänger!
> 
> seit wann sieht die natur es vor kindern sich selbst zu überlassen ?
> und deren zukunft kann man schlecht vorraussagen
> ...



stell dir zb. mal rein theoretisch vor, du hast die wahl in einer hetero oder in einer homofamilie aufzuwachsen.(deine entscheidung bekommt niemand außer dir mit, ist also absolut anonym) beide familien sind friedliche und liebevolle menschen. was würdest du wählen ?

abgesehen von denen die nun selbst homo sind oder den durchgeknallten multikulti-vertretern wird JEDER die hetero familie vorziehen. warum ?

tja, weil man sich das gehänsel seiner mitschüler spaaren möchte, weil man angst hat eine mutter oder einen vater zu vermissen oder weil man generell etwas davon abgeneigt ist zu sehen wie sich seine eigenen "väter" in den arm nehmen und zeigen, dass sie sich lieben. ist ja alles schön und gut, aber wenn man wirklich die wahl hat, möchte man doch lieber eine mutter haben die einen trößtet wenn man traurig ist, zu der man ins bett kriechen kann wenn man schlecht geträumt hat und einen vater der mit einem fußball spielt, mit dem man spaßwrestlingen kann, mit dem man armdrücken kann oder der einen beschützt wenn die großen einen verhauen wollen.

beide seiten geben gewisse dinge die der andere nicht geben kann, welche aber meiner meinung nach wichtig sind für das leben. also ich konnte mit meiner mutter keine kräftespielchen machen und von meinem vater wurde ich nicht bemitleidet und verarztet wenn ich beim skateboard fahren auf die nase gefallen bin.

jeder sollte selbst entscheiden können ob er in einer homofamilie aufwachsen will. ein baby oder kleinkind dazu zwingen ist für mich egoistisch und eine frechheit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



JePe schrieb:


> Wenn ich an anderer Stelle solche Zustaende nachweise, wird mir Populismus und Pauschalierung vorgeworfen.


 
Sowas kannst du aber nicht nachweisen. Solche Fälle sind natürlich vorhanden, dagegen kann man nichts machen, dass es derartige Fälle innerhalb der Familie gibt.
Und jeder einzelne ist sehr bedauerlich, aber auch wieder völlig unnerheblich für die Gesellschaft.



JePe schrieb:


> Um die "Frage" trotzdem zu beantworten - Nein, das hat die Natur so natuerlich nicht vorgesehen. Was die Natur vorgesehen hat ist, dass ein Stueck Mann mit einem Stueck Frau eine Stueckzahl X an Kindern zeugt. Insoweit ist das polemische Geschwafel weiter oben, dass "Gott uns haette Fluegel wachsen lassen, wenn er gewollt haette dass wir fliegen", ohne Belang: die _Natur_ hat es so eingerichtet. Und die ist ein bisschen schlauer als wir alle zusammen.


 
Mit Gott hat das nicht das geringste zu tun. Allein der Mensch entscheidet als empfindugnsfähiges Wesen, wer dafür in der Lage ist, seine Subeinheiten tatsächlich aufziehen und ihne Bildung und Werte zu vermitteln und ich denke mal, dass das völlig unabhängig vom Geschlecht passieren kann.
Die Natur hat leider das Vorkommen unserer Gesellschaft nicht so vorhergesehen, mit dem, was wir in den tausenden von Jahren daraus gemacht haben, müssen wir alleine fertig werden, das entzieht sich der Evolution.



rabit schrieb:


> Ja aber das ist meine Einstellung.
> Ich würde z.B das nicht verurteilen, wenn es nach mir geht sollen die, die Kinder an Schwule zur Adoption freigeben aber ich würde im Fall des Falles, Kinder lieber heteros zusprechen.
> Kann durchaus schwule Paare geben die die Kinder besser als heteros erziehen aber ich habe die Tendenz zu Hetreos in Sachen Adoption.


 
Dass zuerst heterosexuelle Paare ein Angebot für eine Adoption bekommen würden, steht doch außer Frage, es geht in erster Linie darum, ob man es homosexuellen Paaren verbieten kann und wie man das begründet, ohne deren Rechte als Menschen zu verletzen. Acuh wie die Entwicklung des Kindes könnte man dann genauer erforschen.
Dass lesbische Paare Kinder bekommen können, steht ja nicht zur Diskussion, sie brauchen sie auch nicht zu adoptieren, aber wie ist bei denen die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Scheiterns der Beziehung im Veergleich zu heterosexuellen Paaren?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Aus aktuellem Anlass möchte ich noch einmal daran erinnern, dass andere Forumsteilnehmer nicht das Thema dieses Threads sind und abfällige Bemerkungen ihnen gegenüber vermieden werden sollten.





rabit schrieb:


> Die Natur hat es auch nicht so vorgesehen und das nicht ohne Grund.



Die Natur hat auch vorgesehen, dass das Paar bis zum Alter von ~30 10-14 Kinder zeugt, von denen maximal 2-3 bis zur Pubertät überleben.
Wenn man die Auswirkungen unter Kontrolle hat, kann es durchaus mal sinnvoll sein, was unnatürliches zu machen.



rabit schrieb:


> Also alle Vorraussetzungen gleich nur ein Unterschied Hetero und Homo Paar beide Paare liebevoll etc.
> Wo ist das Kind besser aufgehoben....?



Die aktuelle Situation sieht so aus, dass für viele Waisen gar kein Paar zur Auswahl steht.
Wenn die Kinder knapp werden, kann man sich über Prioritätsregeln gedanken machen (wobei es da natürlich noch ein Problem mit "alle Menschen sind gleich" geben dürfte *hint*)



feivel schrieb:


> wieviele familienväter merken erst nach jahren dass sie schwul sind =



Hey, der Horror der Ehe ist nicht Thema dieses Threads


----------



## hzdriver (7. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Kinder zur gleichgeschlechtlichen Sexualität erziehen zu lassen , find ich nicht ok .
Nun erzählt nur nicht das Eltern das Verhalten nicht vorleben , mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



hzdriver schrieb:


> Kinder zur gleichgeschlechtlichen Sexualität erziehen zu lassen


 
Wer macht das denn?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Täte mich auch mal interessieren, welche (wieviele? - irgendwer machts garantiert) Eltern ihre Sexualität offen vorleben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Müssen heterosexuelle Eltern dann bestraft werden, weil sie ihr Kind zu einem heterosexuellen Menschen erziehen wollen?


----------



## feivel (7. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Situation sieht so aus, dass für viele Waisen gar kein Paar zur Auswahl steht.
> Wenn die Kinder knapp werden, kann man sich über Prioritätsregeln gedanken machen (wobei es da natürlich noch ein Problem mit "alle Menschen sind gleich" geben dürfte *hint*)




das ist ja der punkt..kinder ohne eltern sind keine mangelware.
sondern im überschuss vorhanden.
und nur weil die eltern homosexuell wären, heisst, dass das das heim besser wäre?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



feivel schrieb:


> das ist ja der punkt..kinder ohne eltern sind keine mangelware.
> sondern im überschuss vorhanden.
> und nur weil die eltern homosexuell wären, heisst, dass das das heim besser wäre?


 
Nein, aber heißt das automatisch, dass man sie ausgrenzen muss?


----------



## Bonkic (8. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Müssen heterosexuelle Eltern dann bestraft werden, weil sie ihr Kind zu einem heterosexuellen Menschen erziehen wollen?




da man sexuelle orientierung nicht anerziehen kann, ist die diskussion an der stelle wohl überflüssig. 



> jeder sollte selbst entscheiden können ob er in einer homofamilie aufwachsen will. ein baby oder kleinkind dazu zwingen ist für mich egoistisch und eine frechheit.



klar - im idealfalle würde sich jedes kind die familie aussuchen, in der es aufwächst.
dass das geringfügig weltfremd ist, darüber müssen wir wohl nicht reden.


----------



## davehimself (8. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Bonkic schrieb:


> da man sexuelle orientierung nicht anerziehen kann, ist die diskussion an der stelle wohl überflüssig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...doch kann man, aber das ist ziemlich krank und kommt zum glück höchst selten vor!

...es geht ja nicht darum sich IRGENDEINE familie auszusuchen, aber darum entscheiden zu können ob man in eine homo familie will. da diese entscheidung als säugling oder kind natürlich nicht möglich ist, kann man in diesem fall eben nur über das adoptieren von teenagern sprechen. denk doch mal zum wohl des kindes!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Bonkic schrieb:


> da man sexuelle orientierung nicht anerziehen kann, ist die diskussion an der stelle wohl überflüssig.


 
Bist du dir sicher, dass das nicht geht?


----------



## Doney (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

[x] egal...

im grunde gibts ja 2 probleme, die sich "beißen":

- Homosex. müssen gleichberechtigt werden
- Die "gesunde" Entwicklung des Kindes und die soziale Integrität des Kindes muss gewährleistet sein

das schlimme is ja, dass kinder mit homosexuellen adoptiveltern oft diskriminiert werden...

also


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Heranwachesende junge Männer brauchen Vorbilder, von denen Sie lernen, wie sich ein Mann zu verhalten hat und was er ausstrahlt. Selbstsicherheit, Souveränität, Führungskraft, Stärke, Mut, Weisheit und Barmherzigkeit. 
Wenn der Mann das alles vermittelt, dann spielt die Sexualität keine Rolle.

Ich bin übrigens auch der (radikalen) Meinung, dass nicht jeder das Recht haben dürfte, Kinder zu zeugen. Man sollte es sich verdienen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Heranwachesende junge Männer brauchen Vorbilder, von denen Sie lernen, wie sich ein Mann zu verhalten hat und was er ausstrahlt. Selbstsicherheit, Souveränität, Führungskraft, Stärke, Mut, Weisheit und Barmherzigkeit.
> Wenn der Mann das alles vermittelt, dann spielt die Sexualität keine Rolle.


 
Was ist dann mit allein erziehenden Frauen?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



> Was ist dann mit allein erziehenden Frauen?


 Ja da fehlt, die Vaterfigur, was die Jungen entweder auf die Falsche bahn drängt, weil sie sich die falschen Vorbilder suchen oder sie werden weichlich. 
Beides führt dazu, dass sie bei Britt auf dem Sofa landen.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ja da fehlt, die Vaterfigur, was die Jungen entweder auf die Falsche bahn drängt, weil sie sich die falschen Vorbilder suchen oder sie werden weichlich.
> Beides führt dazu, dass sie bei Britt auf dem Sofa landen.



Das ist interessant
Komischerweise ist es bei mir nie so weit gekommen
Ob ich eine seltene Ausnahme darstelle?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ja da fehlt, die Vaterfigur, was die Jungen entweder auf die Falsche bahn drängt, weil sie sich die falschen Vorbilder suchen oder sie werden weichlich.
> Beides führt dazu, dass sie bei Britt auf dem Sofa landen.


 
Mal eine geile Erklärung. 
Hast du die vom vielen Britt gucken? 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das ist interessant
> Komischerweise ist es bei mir nie so weit gekommen
> Ob ich eine seltene Ausnahme darstelle?


 
Du hast rechtzeitig den Alk entdeckt.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



> Das ist interessant
> Komischerweise ist es bei mir nie so weit gekommen
> Ob ich eine seltene Ausnahme darstelle?


Ich will damit sagen, dass das sicher nicht der Idealfall ist, wenn die Vaterfigur fehlt. Nichts weiter. 
Richtiger wäre wenn ich den Satz im Konjuktiv 2. verfasst _hätte_. Denn das ist nur meine Meinung zu dem Thema und soll keineswegs eine Unterstellung sein, viel mehr ging es mir darum Quanti die Stirn zu bieten.  Also nichts für ungut.



> Mal eine geile Erklärung.
> Hast du die vom vielen Britt gucken?


 Tscchh!! aber nicht weiter sagen!


----------



## Two-Face (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Also wenn ein Vorbild komplett fehlt? Was ist mit einem Vaterersatz in der Verwandschaft, wie beispielsweise ein Onkel? Und/oder ein fiktives Vorbild, meinetwegen John Wayne?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also wenn ein Vorbild komplett fehlt? Was ist mit einem Vaterersatz in der Verwandschaft, wie beispielsweise ein Onkel? Und/oder ein fiktives Vorbild, meinetwegen *John Wayne*?


 
 John....


----------



## Two-Face (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

War ja bloß ein Beispiel Auf jedenfall besser als John Rambo


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> War ja bloß ein Beispiel Auf jedenfall besser als John Rambo


 
Lieber John Rambo als Geroge Bush.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ja, Bush lässt töten, Rambo tötet selber, ein prima Vorbild für's Selbstständigwerden, in der Tat


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ja, Bush lässt töten, Rambo tötet selber, ein prima Vorbild für's Selbstständigwerden, in der Tat


 
Was hat denn John Wayne gemacht?
Er begann Genozid an den Indianern.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ich weiß ich weiß, aber der hat ja noch seine Gründe gehabt - O.K., mehr oder weniger nachvollziehbare
Rambo hatte irgendwie immer nur das Bedürfnis auf den Abzug zu drücken, auch wenn er vorgab, auf einer "Mission" zu sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich weiß, aber der hat ja noch seine Gründe gehabt - O.K., mehr oder weniger nachvollziehbare
> Rambo hatte irgendwie immer nur das Bedürfnis auf den Abzug zu drücken, auch wenn er vorgab, auf einer "Mission" zu sein.


 
In den 80ern musste aber der Kommunismus besiegt werden.
Das war die Zeit, als die Taliban in Afghanistan von der CIA aufgerüstet wurde.
Und John Rambo übernahm die Ausbildung.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



> Das war die Zeit, als die Taliban in Afghanistan von der CIA aufgerüstet wurde.
> Und John Rambo übernahm die Ausbildung.



Das machen die Amis immer so. Erst dem vermeintlichen Verbündeten mit Waffen ausrüsten und nachher als Feind erklären.. ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Das machen die Amis immer so. Erst dem vermeintlichen Verbündeten mit Waffen ausrüsten und nachher als Feind erklären.. ^^


 
nö, so kannst du das nicht sehen.
Als die Russen aus Afghanistan abgezogen sind, hätten sie dem Land beim Aufbau helfen sollen als einfach zu verschwinden.
Die USA wären als Retter und Befreier gefeiert worden, die gesamte arabische Welt hätte Lobeshymden gesungen, vorallem, wenn man das Land mitaufgebaut hätte.
Heute wären die Amerikaner die Helden der Welt, denn es gäbe keinen Terrorismus.

Aber nun ja, sie sind halt abgehauen und haben gesagt, was interessiert uns das Land, Hauptsache die Russen sind nicht mehr da.


----------



## Bucklew (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> nö, so kannst du das nicht sehen.
> Als die Russen aus Afghanistan abgezogen sind, hätten sie dem Land beim Aufbau helfen sollen als einfach zu verschwinden.
> Die USA wären als Retter und Befreier gefeiert worden, die gesamte arabische Welt hätte Lobeshymden gesungen, vorallem, wenn man das Land mitaufgebaut hätte.
> Heute wären die Amerikaner die Helden der Welt, denn es gäbe keinen Terrorismus.
> ...


Völlig richtige Analyse, die solltest du mal da posten, da isses auch OnTopic 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...wissenschaft/80958-konflikt-der-kulturen.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Völlig richtige Analyse, die solltest du mal da posten, da isses auch OnTopic
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...wissenschaft/80958-konflikt-der-kulturen.html


 
Du kannst mich ja mal zitieren, oder das selbst mit einbringen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ich bin nicht einmal überzeugt, davon, dass das was da am 11. September zu sehen war, ein Anschlag von Terroristen war. Nicht einmal, dass Bin Laden dahinter steckt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht einmal überzeugt, davon, dass das was da am 11. September zu sehen war, ein Anschlag von Terroristen war. Nicht einmal, dass Bin Laden dahinter steckt.


 
Nicht schon wieder ein Verschwörer.  
Außerdem ist das der ganz falsche Thread dafür.


----------



## Bucklew (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht einmal überzeugt, davon, dass das was da am 11. September zu sehen war, ein Anschlag von Terroristen war. Nicht einmal, dass Bin Laden dahinter steckt.


"Dein" Thread wurde leider aufgrund der extrem guten rheotorischen Fähigkeiten deiner Glaubensgenossen geschlossen worden


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ich bin weder pro Amerika, noch contra. Man muss alles kritisch hinterfragen. 
Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ein kein Terroranschlag stattgefunden hat, ich stelle es lediglich in Frage. Als Normalo-Bürger kann ich nicht beurteilen, was war ist und was nicht. 

Die Materie ist aber sicherlich hochinteressant und unterhaltsam. 

Es gibt auch ein paar nette "Filmchen" bei youtube, die allein auf Grund des Unterhaltungswertes sehr empfehlenswert sind. 

1) "the obama deception"

2)"Loose Change mit deutschem Kommentar"

Interessant finde ich auch alle möglichen Artikel der Bilderberggroup


Okay, aber nun back to topic!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Losse Change ist kompletter Unfug und sollte gelöscht werden.
Schon feststehende Fakten werden umgedreht und falsch neu interpretiert.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



> Losse Change ist kompletter Unfug und sollte gelöscht werden.
> Schon feststehende Fakten werden umgedreht und falsch neu interpretiert.


Ich fand ihn sehr unterhaltsam und habe das Video genossen.  Heißt jetzt nicht, dass ich da mit allem übereinstimme. 
Denke die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo in der Mitte. 

Die Theorie mit dem Einsturz, der wie eine Sprengung aussah, habe ich mit einem Architekten erleutert. Er hat diese Theorie plausibel widerlegt - auch wenn die Bilder tatsächlich wie eine Sprengung aussehen.


----------



## herethic (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ich fand ihn sehr unterhaltsam und habe das Video genossen.  Heißt jetzt nicht, dass ich da mit allem übereinstimme.
> Denke die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo in der Mitte.
> 
> Die Theorie mit dem Einsturz, der wie eine Sprengung aussah, habe ich mit einem Architekten erleutert. Er hat diese Theorie plausibel widerlegt - auch wenn die Bilder tatsächlich wie eine Sprengung aussehen.


Was meinte der Architekt den wie das passiert sein könnte?


----------



## Bucklew (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Die Theorie mit dem Einsturz, der wie eine Sprengung aussah, habe ich mit einem Architekten erleutert. Er hat diese Theorie plausibel widerlegt - auch wenn die Bilder tatsächlich wie eine Sprengung aussehen.


Und so geht das mit jeder Theorie in diesen Videos. Sobald man richtige Experten befragt, zerreißen diese die Theorien in der Luft. Klar, Loose Change z.B. ist von drei Arbeitslosen ohne die geringsten Ahnung oder Erfahrung in den entsprechenden Fachgebieten gemacht worden.

Aber das ist o.t.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Puhh das bekomme ich nicht mehr aus dem Kopf hin. Wenn du mich morgen per PN anschreibst, dann kann ich ihn nochmal fragen. Sehe ihn jeden Tag im Büro.

edit: unterhaltsam sind die Filmchen alle male..


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> edit: unterhaltsam sind die Filmchen alle male..


 
Das kann ein Kopfschuss auch sein.


----------



## Bucklew (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



thrian schrieb:


> Was meinte der Architekt den wie das passiert sein könnte?


Hier ist eine leider recht kurze Erklärung:

Katalog der Argumente gegen Verschwörungstheorien 9/11 - Seite 2 - forum.ksta.de


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Jetzt mal echt, könnt ihr den Verschwörungskram ruhen lassen, den haben wir schon lange genug durchgekaut?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



> Das kann ein Kopfschuss auch sein.


Ne, ob man jetzt Akte X guckt oder was anderes. 

Klar, und gegen diesen Katalog kann man dann auch wieder einen Gegenkatalog erstellen. 

Naja, angucken kann man sich alles. Was man glaubt oder was man für wahrscheinlich hält, das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

edit: man kann doch über alles quatschen.. aber ich werd jetzt gleich eh heier machen..^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> aber ich werd jetzt gleich eh heier machen..^^


 
Na hoffentlich, dann hört das Gespame hier wenigstens auf.


----------



## DarkMo (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

naja, wenn die decke sich fix dem boden nähert, dann muss die luft dazwischen ja irgendwohin -> schwupp weg zu alen seiten -> explosionseffekt. was gibts da zu überlegen? >< un das kerosin nunmal sone art napalm is (also halt sich überall dranhängt und brennt wie die hölle) un das nich jeder stahlträger auf dauer aushält...

*passt auf, gekonnte rückführung zum thema*
da können die eltern der armen schweine da drin noch so schwul/lesbisch gewesen sein, gestorben sind se wie ihr hetero-eltern-haber nachbar.

gut, makabre umleitung, aber vllt rudern wir so wieder aufs eigentliche thema zu


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



> gut, makabre umleitung


 wirklich nur sehr dezent makaber.. :/ ^^


----------



## Sash (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

*Brennendes Hamstergeschoss -- Tatsachenbericht aus der LA Times*

Lustige FunPix Movies Sounds Fun Downloads

"Im Nachhinein gesehen war der grosse Fehler das Streichholz anzuzuenden. Aber ich habe nur versucht den Hamster wieder zu kriegen," hat Eric Tomaszewski amusierten Aerzten in der Abteilung fuer schwere Verbrennungen im Salt Lake City Hospital erzaehlt. Tomaszewski und sein homosexueller Lebenspartner Andrew (Kiki) Farnom, waren nach einer Session der intimen Art zur ersten Hilfebehandlung eingeliefert worden, nachdem dabei einiges schief gelaufen war. 
"Ich habe ein Papprohr in sein Rectum eingefuehrt und dann Raggot, unseren Hamster, hineinschluepfen lassen." erklaerte er. "Wie gewoehnlich hat Kikki 'Armageddon' gerufen, das Zeichen dafuer, dass er genug hatte. Ich habe versucht Raggot zurueckzuholen, aber er wollte nicht wieder raus kommen, also habe ich ein Streichholz angezuendet und in das Rohr gespaeht, wobei ich gedacht habe das Licht wuerde ihn anlocken." 

Bei einer eilig einberufenen Pressekonferenz, beschrieb ein Sprecher des Krankenhauses was als Naechstes geschah. "Das Streichholz entzuendetet eine Gasblase im Innern und eine Flamme schoss aus dem Rohr, entzuendete Mr. Tomaszewski's Haare fuegte seinem Gesicht schwere Verbrennungen zu. Ausserdem fingen das Fell und die Schnurrbarthaare des Hamsters Feuer und entzuendeten welche im Gegenzug eine noch groessere Gasblase noch weiter innen . Dies schleuderte den Nager nach draussen wie eine Kanonenkugel." Tomaszewski erlitt Verbrennungen 2. Grades und eine gebrochene Nase durch den Aufschlag des Hamsters, waehrend Farnom Verbrennungen ersten und zweiten Grades an seinem Anus und Enddarm erlitt. 

Die TOP 11 beängstigensten Fakten dieser Geschichte: 

11. "Ich habe ein Papprohr in sein Rectum eingefuehrt." - Guter Anfang. 
10. "Wie gewoehnlich hat Kikki 'Armageddon' gerufen" - Die machen das oefter? (Zumindest haben sie es oefter als einmal getan!). 
9. "also habe ich ein Streichholz angezuendet und in das Rohr gespaeht." 
- Tut mir leid, aber das ist so als wuerde man mit einem Teleskop in die Hoelle schauen. Ich wuerde eher mit einem Fernglas in die Sonne schauen.. 
8. Der arme Hamster (der offensichtlich an geringem Selbstwertgefuehl leidet) wird aus dem Arsch des typen gefeuert wie Rocky das fliegende Eichhoernchen. 
7. Sich die Nase durch einem Hamster brechen, der aus dem Arsch eines anderen gefeuert wird. Ich kann nur raten, aber ich vermute der Hamster war nach seinem Ausflug in Kikkis "Tunnel der Liebe" auch nicht mehr taufrisch. 
6. Leute, die mit vulkanartigen Gasblasen in sich rumlaufen. 
5. Das ist in Salt Lake City passiert. Was fuer eine Art von Menschen sind Mormonen? 
Ich kriege langsam ein ganz neues Bild von der Osmond Familie (A.d.R.: Film "Der einzige Zeuge"). 
4. "Verbrennungen ersten und zweiten Grades an seinem Anus." Macht das, das Jucken und die Unannehmlichkeiten von Haemoriden nicht zu einer willkommenen Erholung? Wie soll man nach sowas noch in Ruhe aufs Klo gehen? Und der Geruch von einem verbranntem Anus muss in der Top5 der schlimmsten Gerueche auf Gottes Erde sein. 
3. Leute, die sich Kiki nennen, was ganz offensichtlich ein Polinesisches Wort ist fuer:"Volldeppen, die sich Nagetiere in den Arsch stopfen." 
2. Welches Krankenhaus gibt eine Pressekonferenz fuer so etwas? 
1. Leute, die so etwas tun und es dann auch noch in der Notaufnahme zugeben getan zu haben. Tut mir leid, aber ich haette mir irgendein Ammenmaerchen ausgedacht von einer umherstreichenden, pyromanischen, Analsex-Horde Unmenschen, die in mein Haus eingebrochen sind und mich dann mit einem Stueck gluehender Holzkohle missbraucht haben, bevor ich die Wahrheit zugebe. Nennt mich ruhig altmodisch, aber kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen zum Arzt zu gehen und zu sagen: "Nun Herr Doktor, es war folgendermassen: Wissen Sie, wir haben diesen Hamster, genannt Raggot, und wir haben ein Papprohr genommen... 


^^einer der gründe wieso ich das anzweifle, das es immer gut enden wird.


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Einerseits finde ich, dass auch homosexuelle Paare das Recht haben sollen, ein Kind zu erziehen.
Andererseits ist es natürlich negativ für das Kind, wenn es von solchen erzogen wird.
Allein schon das mobbing in der Schule, wenn es rauskommt, ist gefährlich für das Kind.
im Grunde genommen hab ihc nichts dagegen, würde aber nein sagen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Heranwachesende junge Männer brauchen Vorbilder, von denen Sie lernen, wie sich ein Mann zu verhalten hat und was er ausstrahlt. Selbstsicherheit, Souveränität, Führungskraft, Stärke, Mut, Weisheit und Barmherzigkeit.
> Wenn der Mann das alles vermittelt, dann spielt die Sexualität keine Rolle.




Du hängst sehr an (ver)alte(te)n Rollenbildern, oder?




Bucklew schrieb:


> Völlig richtige Analyse, die solltest du mal da posten, da isses auch OnTopic




Zumindest dem hinteren Teil kann ich nur zustimmen.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jetzt mal echt, könnt ihr den Verschwörungskram ruhen lassen, den haben wir schon lange genug durchgekaut?



Ooch schade, wurde doch gerade lustig.
Ich versprech auch jedem, dass er sofort eine rote Karte kriegt, wenn er weitermacht.


@sash:
Schlechte Witze ohne Pointe sind hier übrigens auch nicht das Thema, vielleicht findest du in der Ruka einen passenden Thread.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



> Du hängst sehr an (ver)alte(te)n Rollenbildern, oder?



Jep und die Frau gehört an den Herd.... quatsch..^^ 

Ne aber ich meine das erste ernst. Ist meine Meinung und dazu stehe ich.
Diese ganzen modernen Bilder eines Mannes kann ich überhaupt nicht's ab. Sorry.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Diese ganzen modernen Bilder eines Mannes kann ich überhaupt nicht's ab. Sorry.


 
Darum gehts ja nicht, wenn es eine heterosexuelle Familie ist, dann kann die Frau den Mutterjob machen, während der Mann das Geld ranholt, dem steht nichts im Weg.

Es geht aber um homosexuelle Paare. Ein Junge (oder Mädchen) wächst bei schwulen oder lesbischen Menschen auf.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Das war auch eher auf ruyven_macaran's Kommetar zu meinem Posting bezogen. Nicht auf die Topic direkt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Es geht aber um die Frage des Threads und nur bedingt um das, was ruyven so postet.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Dennoch werde ich meine Postings verteidigen- egal in welchem Thread


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Dennoch werde ich meine Postings verteidigen- egal in welchem Thread


 
Achte aber auf die richtige TDP... ähh Wortwahl.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

ja werd ich..^^

edit: kacke, gleich kommt meine Freundin ich hoffe sie ist müde, den der Alk macht mich auch alle..^^ oh man..  ich werd gleich nochmal an den Kalender meines Bruder's, da gibt's jeden Tag ein Fläschen..^^  ohne wirtz..


----------



## Maschine311 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Na ja das ist ne schwierige Frage! Ich kann irgendwie garnichts ankreuzen, da ich mir da irgendwie nicht schlüssig bin. 

Meiner Meinung nach brauchen Kinder im (optimalen Fall) das weibliche der Mutter und die starke Hand eines Mannes. Ich habe in meinem weitgestreuten Bekanntenkreis einige alleinerziehende Mütter und man merkt eindeutig, das bei den Kindern einfach mal eine starke Hand fehlt um auch mal ein paar Schranken zu setzen! 

Wenn ich allerdings sehe wie einige Kinder behandelt werden und in was für asoziale familiäre Verhältnissen Leben und aufwachsen. 
Wo alle Rechte der Kinder auf Betreuung, Erziehung, Wärme/Zuneigung, Bildung mit Füssen getreten werden oder im schlimmsten Fall sogar Misshandlung, Unterernährung, Gewalt ausgesetzt sind. Da bin ich allerdings der Meinung, das *"jedes"* ordentliche Leben in vernünftigen Verhältnissen mit gutem sozialem Umfeld um *1000%* besser ist und dann ist es eigentlich egal ob es Männchen/Weibchen oder Männchen/Männchen ist.

Es sollte auch mitlerweile in unserer Gesellschaft so sein, das Homosexuelle allen anderen Lebensgemeinschaften gleichgestellt sein sollten.

Also eigentlich  [x] ja


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Nein
Kein Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle


----------



## -NTB- (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Tomy_The_Kid schrieb:


> Nein
> Kein Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle




dito


----------



## nyso (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

JA!

1.) Es ist für die Kinder besser in einer Familie als im Heim. Und zwar egal ob in einer homosexuellen oder in einer heterosexuellen Familie.

2.) Es wäre diskriminierend für die Heterosexuellen. Meistens spielt einer von denen ja den männlichen und einer den weiblichen Part, ergo kommt sicher bei den meisten irgendwann der Kinderwunsch. Der ist biologisch natürlich nicht möglich.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



nyso schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 1.) Es ist für die Kinder besser in einer Familie als im Heim. Und zwar egal ob in einer homosexuellen oder in einer heterosexuellen Familie.
> 
> ......


 


Wichtig ist, was für die Kinder besser ist!

Es gibt ebenso (oder eher überwiegend?) heterosexuelle Familien mit Gewalt- und Autoritätsproblemen sowie Vernachlässigung und Ausgrenzung. Was macht diese jetzt von der Chancengleichheit der Kinder im Leben zu besseren Eltern?
Nichts! 

Wichtiger ist die Verankerung einer objektive Prüfung und Einbeziehung der ganzheitlichen Entwicklung der Kinder im gesellschaftlichen Alltag. Also vom Säuglingsalter über die Kindererziehung, Schule, sogar noch der Ausbildung bis hin zur Eingliederung als Erwachsener in den Lebensprozess.


----------



## -NTB- (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

ein kind das eltern hat die rauchen, hat eine bis zu 50% höhere chance auch in die abhängigkeit zu gelangen als ein kind mit nichtrauchereltern....


so, wie ist dass hier?


----------



## Tom3004 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Nein ! 
Vater und Mutter wird benötigt und soll es auch nur geben.
Glaubt mir in der Schule wird das Kind 100% gemobbt, weil er 2 Väter und keine Mutter hat  
Und das wollen wir nicht oder ? 
MfG, Tom


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



-NTB- schrieb:


> ein kind das eltern hat die rauchen, hat eine bis zu 50% höhere chance auch in die abhängigkeit zu gelangen als ein kind mit nichtrauchereltern....
> 
> 
> so, wie ist dass hier?


 
Ein Kind mit arbeitslosen Eltern...
Ein Kind mit ungebildeten Eltern...
Ein Kind mit "verwirrten" Eltern...
Ein Kind mit intoleranten Eltern...
Ein Kind von Eltern im Schützenverein...
Ein Kind von "Killerspiele" spielenden Eltern...
Ein Kind von einem Mörder ........ 

Was willste denn machen? Erbgutselektion?  



			
				Tom3004 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaubt mir in der Schule wird das Kind 100% gemobbt, weil er 2 Väter und keine Mutter hat
> Und das wollen wir nicht oder ?


 
Was ist mit 2 jungen Model-Muttis?  

Nee, worauf ich hinaus will: 
Weil einige noch immer ein beschränktes Weltbild haben und jemanden wegen (eigentlich "normalen") Dingen mobben, wofür diejenigen noch nich mal können, verbieten wir am besten alles (uncoole Klamotten, "falsche" Handys, gleichgeschlechtliche oder arbeitslose Eltern), statt den mobbenden Deppen ordentlich Paroli zu bieten?!

Klar gibt es immer ein paar Flachzangen in der Klasse. Die Frage ist doch aber, ist man selber auch eine oder sieht man sich in der Lage, dagegen was zu tun?


----------



## Tamio (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Nein !
> Vater und Mutter wird benötigt und soll es auch nur geben.
> Glaubt mir in der Schule wird das Kind 100% gemobbt, weil er 2 Väter und keine Mutter hat
> Und das wollen wir nicht oder ?
> MfG, Tom


Schaffe wir dann Schulen ab oder separieren wir dann alle Kinder in verschiedene Gruppen? In welche Rasse/Alter/Gewicht/Brllenträger/Reich/Arm/Teure Kleidung/Billig Kleidung usw.
Wir wollen ja nicht das Kinder gemobbt werden.


----------



## nyso (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Solange es im Sinne der Kinder ist ist doch alles andere egal. Und wer sich mobben lässt ist selber schuld. Ich wurde auch gemobbt und hab drunter gelitten, bis ich es mir nicht mehr habe bieten lassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



-NTB- schrieb:


> ein kind das eltern hat die rauchen, hat eine bis zu 50% höhere chance auch in die abhängigkeit zu gelangen als ein kind mit nichtrauchereltern....
> 
> 
> so, wie ist dass hier?



Unproblematisch.
Jedenfalls wäre mir nicht bekannt, dass Homosexuelle Ehepaare gehäuft rauchen oder irgendwelchen anderen abhängig machenden oder gesundheitschädlichen Tätigkeiten nachgehen.
(was auch irgendwie naheliegend ist, denn abgesehen von der Wahl des Lebenspartners -die für sich keinen Einfluss auf die Gesundheit hat und auch bei heterosexuellen von psychischer Abhängigkeit geprägt ist  - unterscheiden sie sich ja nicht von anderen Gruppen der Bevölkerung)


----------



## Sash (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

und ich bleibe dabei, das es nicht gut fürs kind wäre. sobald seine kameraden aus der schule mitbekommen das seine mom eine drag-queen ist, wird der die (ironisch) beste zeit seines lebens haben. dann wird der zuhause rumsitzen, vereinsamen, aus wut killerspiele spielen, später amoklaufen und schon sind wieder die spiele schuld.


----------



## Väinämöinen (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Das ist zwar leider die Realität, weshalb ich die ganze Sache auch etwas kritisch sehe, aber eigentlich ist es doch ziemlich dämlich, jemandem etwas nur wegen dem Fehlverhalten Dritter zu verbieten. Außerdem ist damit zu rechnen, dass irgendwann ein Gewöhnungseffekt einsetzt und sich irgendwann niemand mehr sonderlich dafür interessiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Sash schrieb:


> und ich bleibe dabei, das es nicht gut fürs kind wäre. sobald seine kameraden aus der schule mitbekommen das seine mom eine drag-queen ist, wird der die (ironisch) beste zeit seines lebens haben. dann wird der zuhause rumsitzen, vereinsamen, aus wut killerspiele spielen, später amoklaufen und schon sind wieder die spiele schuld.


 
Da sich seine "Eltern" aber gute Markenklamotten und das neue Handy leisten können, ist er bei den anderen aber wieder super beliebt. 

Ich persönlich hätte sogar schiss. wenn ich meine neue Freundin abholen will und gleich zwei Typen öffnen die Tür.


----------



## Sash (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

jo der eine daddy will dich abschleppen, der andere sagt dir sowas wie, wenn du ihr weh tust kill ich dich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Sash schrieb:


> jo der eine daddy will dich abschleppen, der andere sagt dir sowas wie, wenn du ihr weh tust kill ich dich.


 
Nö, die machen in der Sekunde beide auf Bruce Willis.


----------



## Sash (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

jo der war kool..
pass auf, wenn sie jemals heulend zu mir kommt, dann komm ich zuerst zu dir, dann kill ich deine familie vor deinen augen und dann dich. ok?
so ungefähr war das mit dem ersten freund seiner tochter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Aber welcher Junge würde nicht zu einem Mädchewn gehen, das bei zwei Frauen lebt?


----------



## Sash (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

wenn sie nicht älter wie 30 sind.. hrhr.. dann kann ich sagen, ich dich, deine mutter UND deinen vater flachgelegt. hrhr..


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Frauen ab 40 können für Jugendliche auch anziehend wirken. 
(Stiflers Mom)


----------



## Sash (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

naja nicht ganz mein fall, sorry.


----------



## Lord Wotan (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ist mir egal.


----------



## Eifelsniper (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Haha...ich leg mich gleich ab ....klar warum nicht ...immer noch besser wie ein Alki als Vater und eine Hure zur Mutter.
> 
> Oder welche die überhaupt keine Zeit für ihre Kids haben .(Computerfreaks usw )
> Ich denke das das dann nur Wunschkinder sind und dadurch sie bestimmt mehr Zuwendung und Liebe bekommen wie es meist sonst der Fall ist.
> ...




Ein Mann mit Verstand

Bin voll und ganz deiner Meinung


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, die machen in der Sekunde beide auf Bruce Willis.



Womit deine Probleme gelöst werden (jedenfalls wenn du die Tochter vorher aus dem Haus kriegst):
Zwei Bruce Willis passen nicht zeitgleich durch die Tür, werden es aber trotzdem versuchen und sich verkeilen.



Sash schrieb:


> wenn sie nicht älter wie 30 sind.. hrhr.. dann kann ich sagen, ich dich, deine mutter UND deinen vater flachgelegt. hrhr..



 Entweder hast du einen imho sehr merkwürdigen Geschmack (Frauen, die doppelt so als sind, wie du), oder die Beziehzung zur Tochter wäre illegal und wenig aussichtsreich, da eine 10-14 jährige mit dir "altem Sack" nichts zu tun haben will.


Zurück zum Thema:


Sash schrieb:


> und ich bleibe dabei, das es nicht gut fürs kind wäre. sobald seine kameraden aus der schule mitbekommen das seine mom eine drag-queen ist, wird der die (ironisch) beste zeit seines lebens haben. dann wird der zuhause rumsitzen, vereinsamen, aus wut killerspiele spielen, später amoklaufen und schon sind wieder die spiele schuld.



D.h. du schließt dich denjenigen an, die allen Ernstes "Diskriminierung von Homosexuellen" als legitimen Grund dafür ins Feld führen wollen, Homosexuelle zu diskriminieren?


----------



## Low (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ja nur werden die Kinder keine Freude in der Schule haben.

Schwul wird leider als Schimpfwort misbraucht.


----------



## Xyrian (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Was mich viel eher wundert: Einige scheinen gegen Homosexuelle zu sein, weil deren Kinder killerspielende Amokläufer werden könnten, was schlecht für die Spiele wäre...

Und außerdem: Ihr scheint zu vergessen, das Homosexuelle nicht dümmer als andere Leute sind... Denkt ihr ernsthaft, die würden sich keine Gedanken um ihre Kinder machen? 

Xyrian

P.S.: @Low: Ich persönlich hätte nichts gegen so einen Mitschüler. Kommt halt auf den Charakter desjenigen an...


----------



## Maschine311 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Also ich werde lieber in der Schule gemoppt, als vom besoffenen Vater verschwartet oder gar schlimmeres. Denke da kann ein Kind besser drunter klar kommen, als im Heim aufzuwachsen, das ist nämlich auch keine optimale Kindeserziehung. Bin immernoch der Meinung ein vernünftiges Homo-Paar kann vielen Kinder ein besseres Leben bieten, als sie sonst zu erwarten haben. Wenn ich manche sehe wie die mit Kindern umgehen, da könnte ich am liebsten die Eltern verschwarten und die Kinder bei mir Großziehen, aber ich habe schon 2 und das reicht mir auch!


----------



## Tamio (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Low schrieb:


> Ja nur werden die Kinder keine Freude in der Schule haben.
> 
> Schwul wird leider als Schimpfwort misbraucht.


Du nennst dich Low und das wird auch als Schimpfwort benutzt. Werde gleich mal ein Mod schreiben das du doch bitte gebannt wirst damit du vor Mobbern geschützt bist.


----------



## Low (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Xyrian schrieb:


> P.S.: @Low: Ich persönlich hätte nichts gegen so einen Mitschüler. Kommt halt auf den Charakter desjenigen an...




Gut, ich habe auch nichts dagegen.

Aber vielleicht andere der 3000 Mitschüler?
Ich seh das doch bei unserer Schule wieviele Aussenseiter da sind. Auch aus Grund das sie Schwul sind bzw. einfach anderes. 
Die stehen die ganzen Pausen immer in der Ecke oder gehen ins Klo und warten bis die Pause rum ist.

Sogar 5 Klässer fangen sie an zu mobben. Auch wenn sie in der 13,12,11,10,9 sind. Die sind so unten durch mit ihrem Leben. Du musst sie nur angucken und sie fangen schon an zuweihnen.

Das jetzt ein paar sagen "ich hab nichts gegen Schwule", bringt es nicht.






> Du nennst dich_ Low und das wird auch als Schimpfwort benutzt._ Werde gleich mal ein Mod schreiben das du doch bitte gebannt wirst damit du vor Mobbern geschützt bist.


Hab ich was verpasst?
hö!?


----------



## Maschine311 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Also lieber ein Vater der jeden Abend besoffen ist und auf dich einprügelt der oder ein HeimKind sein, das ist dann besser?
Denke das div. Heimkinder auch gemoppt werden in den Schulen, weil sie keine Eltern haben. Mit einem guten Elternhaus (auch Homo) denke ich kann man das aber verarbeiten!


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Low schrieb:


> .....
> Sogar 5 Klässer fangen sie an zu mobben. Auch wenn sie in der 13,12,11,10,9 sind. Die sind so unten durch mit ihrem Leben. Du musst sie nur angucken und sie fangen schon an zuweihnen.
> 
> ....



Und statt sie zu unterstützen, ist es natürlich besser, ihnen auch noch den Rückhalt ihrer Familie zu nehmen, indem man diese gesellschaftlich behindert und ausgrenzt??


Als würde sich dadurch etwas ändern. Es hilft nur, wenn der Rest der Schüler, statt sich rauszuhalten, zusammenhält, d.h. solche Schüler, die gemobbt werden, auch aktiv unterstützt und schützt.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Trotz des heiklen Themas, bitte keine Diskriminierungen von Bevölkerungsgruppen verfassen. Entsprechende Beiträge und die Antworten darauf wurden entfernt. 

Ab jetzt wieder sachlich und ziel gebunden diskutieren.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Sash schrieb:


> Die verschiedenen Täterprofile
> 
> Die sexuellen Phasen
> 
> ...


 

1. Ist dir klar, dass dieses Phasenmodell nur eine Möglichkeit sein könnte, da die Psychologie noch sehr weit weg vom Verständnis der menschlichen Psyche ist.

2. Gibt es genug Gegenbeweise für deine These. In den USA wurde ein Junge kastriert (war glaube ich aus medizinischen gründen) und sollte dann auf anraten von einem Psychologen wie ein Mädchen erzogen werden. Du wirst es nicht glauben aber dieser Junge hat sich später einen chirurgisch geformten ***** anbringen lassen. Jedoch was die psychische Belastung so stark, dass er Selbstmord beging.

3. Bin ich selbst Homosexuell und hatte keine dieser Phasen. Ich wusste sehr früh, das ich auf Männer stehe.

4. Müsste ich laut deiner These im Umkehrschluss eine Hetero-phase gehabt haben.

5. Solltest du dein Weltbild vllt. nicht aus dem Fernsehen beziehen, denn das sagt nicht immer die Wahrheit, auch nicht Wikipedia. Hast du mal mit einen Homosexuellen gesprochen? Anscheinend nicht.

6. Wird von vielen Wissenschaftlern eine Rosa-Familie als vorteilhaft bezeichnet. Siehe Homosexuelle Störche. Da ist die Nachkommen-sterberate weit geringer als bei einem Heteropaar.

7. Hat eine Vergewaltigung wenig mit Sexualität zu tun als mehr ein Machtausdruck um z.B. Minderwertigkeitskomplexe zu kompensieren..

8. Man merkt doch, dass in gewissen Maße deine Eltern was Toleranz betrifft bei dir versagt zu haben scheinen.

9. Du bist nicht besser oder mehr Wert nur weil du auf Frauen stehst. Die sexuelle Orientierung sagt nichts über den Menschen aus.

10. Nein ich bin keine Mumu. Ich bin ein ganz normaler Kerl. Spiele FPSs (Auch auf LAN-Parties), RPGs, Schaue Horrorfilme und Sci-Fi. Mein Gott, ich hab sogar schon Gotcha gespielt. Ich kenne sogar einige aus der Szene, die auf autos abfahren oder gar Formal-1. Du scheinst wohl die Stereotypen, die gern in Comedy vermittelt werden als gegeben anzusehen.

So jetzt macht mich runter oder sonst was. Ist mir gleich, denn ich bin mit meinem Leben zufrieden und lass mich nicht durch virtuelles Gewäsch aus der Bahn werfen

Edit:

PS: Mit dem richtigen Partner könnte ich mir sicher auch ein Kind vorstellen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

[X]JA

Letztlich sollte die sexuelle Orientierung keinen Ausschlag für geltendes Adoptionsrecht geben. 

Es ist doch im Grunde besser mit 2 liebenden Vätern oder Müttern aufzuwachsen, als im Heim oder bei 2 hetero Eltern die ständig betrunken sind, bei denen sich Fälle von Misshandlungen anhäufen oder die einfach keinen blassen Dunst von Kindererziehung haben.


----------



## Lartens (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> [X]JA
> 
> Letztlich sollte die sexuelle Orientierung keinen Ausschlag für geltendes Adoptionsrecht geben.
> 
> Es ist doch im Grunde besser mit 2 liebenden Vätern oder Müttern aufzuwachsen, als im Heim oder bei 2 hetero Eltern die ständig betrunken sind, bei denen sich Fälle von Misshandlungen anhäufen oder die einfach keinen blassen Dunst von Kindererziehung haben.



/sign


----------



## Schnitzel (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Auf jeden Fall.
Denn falls es jemandem entgangen sein sollte - Homosexuell ist wird man nicht, man ist es.
Von daher ist es für die zukünftige sexuelle Ausrichtung auch vollkommen egal wer das Kind erzieht.
Da gibt es Sachen die für die Zukunft tausend mal wichtiger sind.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall.
> Denn falls es jemandem entgangen sein sollte - *Homosexuell ist wird man nicht, man ist es.*
> Von daher ist es für die zukünftige sexuelle Ausrichtung auch vollkommen egal wer das Kind erzieht.
> Da gibt es Sachen die für die Zukunft tausend mal wichtiger sind.



Diese Veranlagungsthese halte ich ehrlich gesagt für sehr gewagt. 

Letztlich klingt das für mich nach einer Ausrede, wo keine benötigt wird. Statt "Ich bin schwul, weil es meine Veranlagung so will" sollten homosexuelle doch selbstbewusster an die Sache herangehen und sagen "Ich bin schwul, das ist meine Wahl und das sollte jeder akzeptieren".

Desweiteren kommt mir die These an sich wie ein Artefakt aus Nazizeiten vor. Da wurde auch immer alles auf Rasse, Herkunft und Gene aufgewogen.


----------



## Schnitzel (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Auf keinen Fall möchte ich das so verstanden wissen.
Die Sexuelle Neigung des Kindes ist einfach nicht von der der Eltern abhängig.
Sonst müssten Heterosexuelle Paare ja nur heterosexuelle und Homosexuelle Paare nur Homosexuelle Kinder hervor bringen.
Von daher ist es auch sch...egal von wem die Kinder großgezogen werden.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall möchte ich das so verstanden wissen.
> Die Sexuelle Neigung des Kindes ist einfach nicht von der der Eltern abhängig.
> Sonst müssten Heterosexuelle Paare ja nur heterosexuelle und Homosexuelle Paare nur Homosexuelle Kinder hervor bringen.
> Von daher ist es auch sch...egal von wem die Kinder großgezogen werden.



Achso. Dann habe ich dich misverstanden. Ich dachte du spielst auf die Veranlagungstheorie an. 

Dass es unabhängig von den Eltern ist, liegt einfach daran, dass sich ästhetisches Empfinden nicht wirklich durch Außeneinfluss steuern lässt. 
Keinesfalls gibt es aber irgendein Schwulengen oder irgendeine Art von Veranlagung (was ja einige Gay-Rights Bewegungen behaupten wollen).


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Auf gar keinen fall, wo soll das noch hinführen wenn die auch noch Kinder erziehen und so ihre "Vorlieben" weitergeben?


----------



## Kaktus (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Die Sexuelle Ausrichtung kann man nicht weitergeben. So ein Blödsinn.


----------



## Schnitzel (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ich kann nur hoffen das im Westerwald nicht alle so tolerant wie du sind.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

klar, nehmen wir zwei kinder. Das eine wächst in einer normalen familie, Vater+Mutter auf.
Das andere wächst bei Homosexuellen auf.
Bei welchem Kind wird die Chance wohl größer sein, ebenfalls Homosexuell zu werden, na???

@Schnitzel: du blickst den scherz mitm westerwald noch immer nich wa?


----------



## Schnitzel (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Fifty Fifty

Was ist am Wohnort scherzhaft?


----------



## Kaktus (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

@CPU-GPU
Meine Güte, du hast absolut keine Ahnung von was du da redest. Aber so etwas von überhaupt keine. Man erzieht niemanden zum Schwul/Lesbisch sein. Entweder man ist es oder man ist es nicht. Das ist kein.... "Hey, alles um mich herum ist so schön schwul.... da werd ich auch schwul". Völliger Blödsinn, dümmer und Naiver geht es ja gar nicht mehr von der Einstellung her.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

ne, die chancen stehen zu 100% nicht 50/50. Durch die Erziehung gibt man seinem Kind sehr viel vor/mit. Wenn das kind vorgelebt bekommt, dass Homosexualität normal ist, was sie definitiv NICHT ist, denkt es dass es normal sei, homosexuell zu sein. Ein kind das bei "normal Sexuellen Eltern" aufwächst, kommt in der Regel nicht mal auf die Idee, mit dem gleichen geschlecht Sex zu haben. Wieso auch? Es ist einfach nicht normal, und auch nicht bestrebenswert


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Der kleine Konservative in mir findet das anormal und merkwürdig... Andererseits wird in Deutschland bestimmt jedes Paar penibel geprüft, ob sie als Eltern geeignet sind. Wenn ein Homopaar in diesem Sinne geeignet ist, dann sind Homoeltern jedenfalls besser als keine Eltern. Exzentrische, übertrieben schwule Paare werden bestimmt genauso vom Amt abgelehnt wie exzentrische, "übertrieben" heterosexuelle Paare (mit Machos und Barbies).


----------



## Pagz (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ne, die chancen stehen zu 100% nicht 50/50. Durch die Erziehung gibt man seinem Kind sehr viel vor/mit. Wenn das kind vorgelebt bekommt, dass Homosexualität normal ist, was sie definitiv NICHT ist, denkt es dass es normal sei, homosexuell zu sein. Ein kind das bei "normal Sexuellen Eltern" aufwächst, kommt in der Regel nicht mal auf die Idee, mit dem gleichen geschlecht Sex zu haben. Wieso auch? Es ist einfach nicht normal, und auch nicht bestrebenswert


Also den Stuss den du da von dir gibst, würde ich schon fast als Beleidigung auffasen, auch wenn ich nicht schwul bin.
Du stellst schwulsein als etwas abnormales und zitat: "nicht erstrebenswertes" dar.
Außerdem wiisen selbst die Topwissenschaftler nicht, warum manche Leute schwul sind, also denke ich kaum, dass du irgentwie sagen kannst, dass schwul sein mit dem ELternhaus zusammenhängt


----------



## Schnitzel (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

@CPU-GPU
Nach deiner Theorie dürfte ein Hetero Paar ja nur Hetero Nachkommen zeugen.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> "Ich bin schwul, das ist meine Wahl und das sollte jeder akzeptieren".


 
Hast du gewählt Hetero zu sein? Was für ein Stumpfsinn. 
Es hat höchst wahrscheinlich nix mit Genen zu tun sondern viel mehr mit der entwicklung des Gehirns im Mutterleib. 

Ergo: Nein ich habe es mir nicht ausgesucht Schwul zu sein aber ich sehe da nix Unnatürliches drin. Wer nicht drauf klar kommt, sollte sich bewusst machen, dass Homosexuelle die selben Emotionen haben. Das bedeutet, dass ich haargenau das selbe für einen Mann empfinde wie ein Heteromann für eine Frau.

Ich verstehe nicht was daran so schwer zu begreifen ist.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

aha. Wenn schwul sein also normal ist, warum hat dann die Biologie vorgesehen dass sich die menschheit vermehrt, indem sie mit dem jeweils anderen geschlecht kinder zeugt? Erstrebenswert im menschlichen leben ist, um es zu wahren, sich fortzupflanzen. Und das kann man nun eben nicht als homosexuelles paar. Oder habe ich da was nicht mitbekommen??

@Schnitzel: THEORETISCH ja, aber leider lebt unsere Kultur uns vor, homosexualität seie normal. Und dass sie es nicht ist, lies etwas weiter oben


----------



## mixxed_up (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ich bin absolut für ein Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle. Es wird Zeit, dass auch diese Menschen absolut die gleichen Rechte wie wir haben. Wenn sie so gestrikt sind, dann sind sie es halt, whats the problem? Homosexuelle kommen mir oft wesentlich freundlicher vor, als "Normalos". Die werden, wenn sie ein Kind wollen, sich mit Hingabe und Liebe um es kümmern. Auch ist sowas in der Schule eher weniger das Problem, da Kinder das nach einigen Gesprächen mit dem Lehrer oder so gut verstehen und sie es nicht weiter interessiert. Blöde Witze gibt es immer, aber, mein Gott, who cares?


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



> Wieso auch? Es ist einfach nicht normal, und auch nicht bestrebenswert


Was heißt erstrebenswert? ^^ Als ob die sich mit 14 mit ihren Eltern hinsetzen, eine halbe Stunde diskutieren und dann sagen "Danke Papa, danke Mama, ich werde jetzt heterosexuell, das ist erstrebenswert." oder eben "Danke Papa 1, danke Papa 2, ich werde jetzt homosexuell, das ist erstrebenwert."


----------



## Pagz (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Außerdem weiß ich auch nicht genau, was du mit deinen Aussage sagen willst.
Selbst wen deine Theorie stimmen würde, und die Kinder dann auch schwul werden...
Na und???
Was spricht gegen Schwul sein?
Ich kenne ein schwules Paar und die sind so die nettesten und glücklichsten Menschen, die ich kenne



> aha. Wenn schwul sein also normal ist, warum hat dann die Biologie  vorgesehen dass sich die menschheit vermehrt, indem sie mit dem jeweils  anderen geschlecht kinder zeugt? Erstrebenswert im menschlichen leben  ist, um es zu wahren, sich fortzupflanzen. Und das kann man nun eben  nicht als homosexuelles paar. Oder habe ich da was nicht mitbekommen??


Nein normal ost schwul sein sicherlich nicht, aber normal ist nur ein von Menschen definierter begriff, nämlich nicht wie die Mehrheit.
Aber nur weil man nicht normal ist, heißt das nicht, das das auch schlecht ist. Auch jeder Superathlet, oder Superhirn ist abnormal!


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

also ich weiss ja nicht was ihr auf die "Kinder" der homosexuellen gebt, aber ich könnte mir nicht vorstellen, bei einem solchen leben zu müssen. Denkt mal mehr an die Kinder, nicht an die ungerechtfertigten Rechte der Homosexuellen!


----------



## Pagz (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ach du würdest also lieber in einem weisenhaus leben, als bei einem schwulen paar oder wie?
Also wenn ja, dann würde ich dir dringendst(!) raten, dich ein bisschen mit weisenhäusern und Schwulen zu beschäftigen


----------



## mixxed_up (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> also ich weiss ja nicht was ihr auf die "Kinder" der homosexuellen gebt, aber ich könnte mir nicht vorstellen, bei einem solchen leben zu müssen. Denkt mal mehr an die Kinder, nicht an die ungerechtfertigten Rechte der Homosexuellen!




Wenn die Kinder VON KLEIN AUF bei solchen Menschen leben, glaubst du dann ernsthaft, dass es für sie dann einen Unterschied macht? Sie werden garantiert nicht plötzlich denken, wie ******* sie dran sind oder so, das ist einfach Blödsinn.

In der pubertät entdecken Kinder von allein ihre Vorlieben, werden von Fernsehen, Musik, Freunden, Schule usw. aufgeklärt. Sie werden nicht schwul, weil ihre Adoptiveltern schwul sind.


----------



## Kaktus (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

@CPU-GPU
Du hast zu 100% überhaupt keine Ahnung von was du sprichst. So viel Blödsinn in so wenigen Sätzen... das ist schon traurig.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

@Kaktus: jo, deine "Meinung" ist traurig. Ja immer der Menge nachschwimmen, die eigene Meinung ja nicht kund tun, da man sonst ja nicht mit dem Strom fließt und aufsehen erregen könnte. DAS ist traurig 

aber wenn ihr es so wollt, eine Gegenfrage: Wieso sollte ich die homosexualität als normal empfinden? Nennt mir einen FAKT, der es mir erläutern kann.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @Kaktus: jo, deine "Meinung" ist traurig. Ja immer der Menge nachschwimmen, die eigene Meinung ja nicht kund tun, da man sonst ja nicht mit dem Strom fließt und aufsehen erregen könnte. DAS ist traurig
> 
> aber wenn ihr es so wollt, eine Gegenfrage: Wieso sollte ich die homosexualität als normal empfinden? Nennt mir einen FAKT, der es mir erläutern kann.




Fakt ist, dass es nicht künstlich "erschaffen" wurde, ergo ist es natürlich, diese Menschen sind einfach so gestrikt. Reicht das?


----------



## Pagz (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

du liest schon gar nicht mehr unsere posts durch
Zitat von mir drei posts weiter oben:


> Nein normal ist schwul sein sicherlich nicht, aber normal ist nur ein von Menschen definierter begriff, nämlich nicht wie die Mehrheit.
> Aber nur weil man nicht normal ist, heißt das nicht, das das auch schlecht ist. Auch jeder Superathlet, oder Superhirn ist abnormal!


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



> aber ich könnte mir nicht vorstellen, bei einem solchen leben zu müssen.


Es gibt Schwule, denen merkt man ihre sexuelle Ausrichtung wohl erst an, wenn man mit denen persönlich ins Bettchen hüpft.  Oder wenn sie es eben sagen.
Wer hätte von alleine feststellen können, dass Wowereit schwul ist? Von seinem Verhalten her ist da absolut nichts festzustellen.
Dass man kleine Kinder nicht einem Paar anvertrauen sollte, das den ganzen Tag in rosa Tütüs zu YMCA durch die Wohnung springt, ist klar. 
Mal nicht alle Schwule über einen Kamm scheren.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

wenn es normal wäre, könnte theoretisch auch die komplette menschheit homosexuell sein.
Und was wäre dann? In 100 Jahren sähe es dann ziemlich leer hier aus. ergo ist homosexualität nicht normal. Es ist so einfach, aber für den großteil von euch immer noch zu hoch wie es scheint, traurig...


----------



## MysticBinary82 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> also ich weiss ja nicht was ihr auf die "Kinder" der homosexuellen gebt, aber ich könnte mir nicht vorstellen, bei einem solchen leben zu müssen. Denkt mal mehr an die Kinder, nicht an die ungerechtfertigten Rechte der Homosexuellen!


 
Gut das die Braunhemden noch leben. Klar, wenn du dein Kind zu einem Intoleranten A**i aufziehst wird das auch nix. Sieht man ja an deinen aussagen wie wenig mitgefühl und geist du an den Tag legst.

Was soll denn mit den Kindern sein? Was soll denn mit den Kindern Passieren? Wenn beide elternteile es Lieben spielt das Geschlecht keine rolle. Zumal ein Kind noch keine Vorurteile hat und diese Konstellation nicht hinterfragen wird.

P.S.
Ist es nicht normal, dass manche menschen Laktose Intollerant sind oder müssten da jetzt alle menschen entweder Laktose intollerant oder tollerant sein?
Sprich es ist genauso normal wie heterosexualität. Gibt es für dich nur schwarz und weiß. So ist die welt aber nunmal nicht.

Man wie alt bist du?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Hast du gewählt Hetero zu sein? Was für ein Stumpfsinn.
> Es hat höchst wahrscheinlich nix mit Genen zu tun sondern viel mehr mit der entwicklung des Gehirns im Mutterleib.
> 
> Ergo: Nein ich habe es mir nicht ausgesucht Schwul zu sein aber ich sehe da nix Unnatürliches drin. Wer nicht drauf klar kommt, sollte sich bewusst machen, dass Homosexuelle die selben Emotionen haben. Das bedeutet, dass ich haargenau das selbe für einen Mann empfinde wie ein Heteromann für eine Frau.
> ...



Natürlich hat man eine Wahl. Sexuelle Präferenzen haben rein garnichts mit irgendeiner Entwicklung oder Entwicklungsstörungen zu tun. 
Sexualität und Hingezogenheit sind hauptsächlich ein ästhetisches Konstrukt und Ästhetik ist nicht von Anfang an da, sondern entwickelt sich. 

Man kann weder Hetero- noch Homosexuell geboren werden (nach der These könnte man sonst ja auch gleich mit Präferenzen in der Haarfarbe und im Aussehen geboren werden), sowas entwickelt sich im Laufe der Jahre durch  den Aufbau eines eigenen, ästhetischen Empfindens  und  der Entwicklug sexueller Präferenzen. 

Sowas kann selten durch Mitmenschen beeinflusst werden, jedoch kann die Umwelt selbst einen größeren Einfluss darauf haben (logisch: Was ich nicht sehe, kann ich auch nicht als attraktiv wahrnehmen. Wer irgendwo im Kongo wohnt und noch nie einen weißen Menschen gesehen hat, wird auch nicht eines Tages aufwachen und sich sagen "Ich finde weiße Menschen attraktiv, obwohl ich noch nie einen zu Gesicht bekommen habe").

Ergo: Homosexualität ist weder eine Krankheit, noch eine Entwicklungsstörung. Es ist ein ganz normaler Lebensstil.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wenn es normal wäre, könnte theoretisch auch die komplette menschheit homosexuell sein.
> Und was wäre dann? In 100 Jahren sähe es dann ziemlich leer hier aus. ergo ist homosexualität nicht normal. Es ist so einfach, aber für den großteil von euch immer noch zu hoch wie es scheint, traurig...




Warum willst du eigentlich nicht kapieren, dass es nur wenige davon gibt, aber diese Leute sich dafür entschieden haben? Was ist so schlimm daran, dass ein paar Menschen lieber das eigene Geschlecht mögen? Dies sollte man respektieren, und keine Hexenjagd veranstalten. Sie sind eben so, oder willst du sie mit Gewalt dazu bringen, Frauen/Männer zu lieben, obwohl sie für diese nur freundschaftliche Gefühle haben?


----------



## Pagz (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wenn es normal wäre, könnte theoretisch auch die komplette menschheit homosexuell sein.
> Und was wäre dann? In 100 Jahren sähe es dann ziemlich leer hier aus. ergo ist homosexualität nicht normal. Es ist so einfach, aber für den großteil von euch immer noch zu hoch wie es scheint, traurig...


Jetzt hab ich dich schon zwei mal auf meinen Post hingewiesen, und du ignorierst ihn immer noch. Bei so viel B***heit kann ich auch nicht helfen. Leb halt weiter in deiner Troll Welt, ohne vielleicht mal zu gestehen, dass deine Meinung nicht ganz richitg ist, oder vielleicht auch mal alles neu zu überdenken


----------



## AMDFan2005 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wenn es normal wäre, könnte theoretisch auch die komplette menschheit homosexuell sein.
> Und was wäre dann? In 100 Jahren sähe es dann ziemlich leer hier aus. ergo ist homosexualität nicht normal. Es ist so einfach, aber für den großteil von euch immer noch zu hoch wie es scheint, traurig...



Bitte was? 

Nach der selben These könnte auch jeder einzelne Mensch auf der Welt ein Kommunist, Frauenschänder, Islamist, Nazi oder sonstwas sein. 

Eben weil es normal ist, und eben weil es ein Lebenstil ist, ist nicht jeder homosexuell.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

hmm, wenn das normal sein soll, dann ist es genau so normal, ein "Kommunist, Frauenschänder, Islamist, Nazi" zu sein...


----------



## Pagz (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

sag mal was willst du eigentlich
noch mal für die ganz schlauen:


> Nein normal ist schwul sein sicherlich nicht, aber normal ist nur ein von Menschen definierter begriff, nämlich nicht wie die Mehrheit.
> Aber nur weil man nicht normal ist, heißt das nicht, das das auch schlecht ist. Auch jeder Superathlet, oder Superhirn ist abnormal!


damit ist alles gesagt


----------



## Kaktus (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Jetzt vergleichst du Äpfel mit Birnen. Jemand der Schwul ist, ist das von Jugend auf. Homosexualität gibt s auch im Tierreich, nicht wirklich etwas besonderes.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Natürlich hat man eine Wahl.


 
Genau, du hast dich bewusst für Heterosexualität entschieden?

Ich wusste schon als ich vllt. 5 oder 6 war, dass ich mich zu männern hingezogen fühle. Zwar war das eher abstrakt jedoch schon da. Welcher typ mann mir gefällt, kann klar mit Erfahrung zusammenhängen, muss es aber nicht.

Man wird als sexuelles Individuum geboren und nicht sexualtätlos. Wie ich schon gesagt habe, könnte das bei der entwicklung im mutterleib auftreten, somit nicht genetisch bedingt sondern am hormonhaushalt wärend der schwangerschaft der mutter liegen. Andere These gehen davon aus, dass die wahrscheinlichkeit ein Homosexuelles kind zu bekommen steigt um so mehr kinder eine Frau zur welt gebracht hat.

Nach deiner Aussage wäre Homosexualität wie das ausüben eine Hobbys.

NOCHMAL ZUM MITSCHEIBEN, ICH FÜHLE MICH NICHT NUR SEXUELL ZU MÄNNERN HINGEZOGEN, SONDERN KANN SIE AUCH LIEBEN.

ICH BIN SCHWUL VON GEBURT AN.

Ich habe an keinem Tag in meinem Leben die Wahl getroffen Schwul zu sein, denn wenn es so wäre könnte ich auch einfach wieder Hetero werden. Da aber sich bei dem anblick einer Frau bei mir gar nix regt wird das schwer. Ist das selbe wie wenn du dir einen Nackten Mann anschaust.

Na merkste was?


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



> Und was wäre dann? In 100 Jahren sähe es dann ziemlich leer hier aus.


Übe dich in Toleranz, denn wenn du als 112-Jähriger dann der letzte Hetero auf Erden bist, willst du doch auch toleriert werden, oder? 

In deiner Theorie sind übrigens auch Leihmütter denkbar, schwupps, schon ist die Erde nicht mehr leer.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

es geht hier aber um ein Adoptionsrecht. Und meiner meinung nach gehören Kinder einfach zu einem Paar, das auch in der lage ist/wäre eines zu bekommen. WEnn man ein Kind haben möchte, dann muss man sich nun mal der Biologie anpassen, und was daran schwer ist das andere Geschlecht zu lieben, bleibt mir ein rätsel? Und homosexuelle KÖNNEN gar kein wirkliches interesse an einem Kind haben, sonst wären sie hetero


----------



## Pagz (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> WEnn man ein Kind haben möchte, dann muss man sich nun mal der Biologie anpassen, und was daran schwer ist das andere Geschlecht zu lieben, bleibt mir ein rätsel? Und homosexuelle KÖNNEN gar kein wirkliches interesse an einem Kind haben, sonst wären sie hetero



Sag mal trollst du jetzt nur noch, oder glaubst du immer noch, dass man selbst entschieden kann, ob man Männer oder Frauen liebt??
Also wircklich, so viel Ignoranz und Naivität auf einem Fleck


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



> Und meiner meinung nach gehören Kinder einfach zu einem Paar, das auch in der lage ist/wäre eines zu bekommen.


Sag das mal nem Paar mit einer unfruchtbaren Frau oder einem unfruchtbaren Mann.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Genau, du hast dich bewusst für Heterosexualität entschieden?
> 
> Ich wusste schon als ich vllt. 5 oder 6 war, dass ich mich zu männern hingezogen fühle. Zwar war das eher abstrakt jedoch schon da. Welcher typ mann mir gefällt, kann klar mit Erfahrung zusammenhängen, muss es aber nicht.
> 
> ...



Habe ich auch nirgendwo gesagt. Es gibt Möglichkeiten durch das Unterbewusstsein zu wählen, in dem Fall ist das keine direkte Wahl, aber doch irgendwie eine Wahl, kein Schicksal (wie du es ja hier versuchst hinzustellen). 

Ich denke auch nicht, dass Homosexualität ein Hobby ist, oder das es einfach so umkehrbar wäre (noch dass es eine derartige Umkehr nötig ist). Aber Sexualität an sich ist ein Lebensstil und wird vorallem von der Psyche und dem eigenen ästhetischen Empfinden getragen. 

So wie du es definierst, klingt es dagegen mehr nach einer Geisteskrankheit oder Behinderung.


----------



## docdent (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wenn es normal wäre, könnte theoretisch auch die komplette menschheit homosexuell sein.
> Und was wäre dann? In 100 Jahren sähe es dann ziemlich leer hier aus. ergo ist homosexualität nicht normal. Es ist so einfach, aber für den großteil von euch immer noch zu hoch wie es scheint, traurig...



Nach aktuellem Stand der Wissenschaft gilt vorherrschend folgendes: Gerade weil sich die Homosexualität schnell aus dem Genpool subtrahieren würde, wenn sie nur ein genetischer Fehler wäre, ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass sie ein Irrtum der Natur ist. Vermutlich sind ein paar Prozent Homosexuelle für die Entwicklung der Gesamtpopulation von Vorteil. Worin genau dieser Vorteil liegt, ist spekulativ, weil die Evolution Fragen nach dem "Warum" nicht beantwortet. Um gleich die Frage vorwegzunehmen: Nein, die Autoren dieser Meinung sind nicht homosexuell  

Insofern gilt klar zu unterscheiden: Heterosexualität ist logischerweise das Normale, deshalb ist Homosexualität aber trotzdem weder eine Störung geschweige denn eine Krankheit.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Natürlich hat man eine Wahl. Sexuelle Präferenzen haben rein garnichts mit irgendeiner Entwicklung oder Entwicklungsstörungen zu tun.
> Sexualität und Hingezogenheit sind hauptsächlich ein ästhetisches Konstrukt und Ästhetik ist nicht von Anfang an da, sondern entwickelt sich.
> 
> Man kann weder Hetero- noch Homosexuell geboren werden...


Ich weiß nicht woher Du diese Gewissheit nimmst. Alle Homosexuellen, die ich kenne vertreten jedenfalls genau die gegenteilige Meinung: Die starke Hingezogenheit zum eigenen Geschlecht besteht rückblickend betrachtet schon lange bevor ein bewusstes Sich-Außerandersetzen mit dem Thema möglich ist. Eine "Entscheidung" kann niemand treffen, höchstens, ob er versucht seine Homosexualität auszuleben oder nicht.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Sag das mal nem Paar mit einer unfruchtbaren Frau oder einem unfruchtbaren Mann.


du verstehst nicht was ich meine. Ein NORMALES HETEROSEXUELLES paar, das unfruchtbar ist, denen würde ich ein Kind zur Adoption geben. Weil sie die grundvorraussetzung für ein kind mitbringen: Heterosexualität. Sie können lediglich aufgrund einer Krankheit kein Kind bekommen. Homosexuelle hingegen erfüllen diese grundvorraussetzung nicht, da sie auch wenn sie vollkommen gesund sind, nie ein Kind zeugen können. Und krank sind homosexuellle ja nicht, laut euren aussagen


----------



## AMDFan2005 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> hmm, wenn das normal sein soll, dann ist es genau so normal, ein "Kommunist, Frauenschänder, Islamist, Nazi" zu sein...



Vielleicht in einer Welt ohne Wahl, in der jeder charakterlos ist und gleich empfindet, denkt und handelt (so ähnlich also wie der "Neue Mensch", den die Kommunisten und Nazis vor, während und nach dem 2. Weltkrieg erschaffen wollten). 

Eben weil Unterschiede normal sind, leben wir nicht in einer Welt, in der jeder eines der oben genannten Dinge ist.


----------



## Pagz (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

natürlich könnten sie ein Kind zeugen, nur nicht zusammen.
Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, wo genau der Unterschied besteht. Kannst du uns mal genau sagen, warum Schwule keine Kinder adoptieren sollten?(und weil sie nicht zusammen ein Kind haben könne zählt nicht, schließlich ergibt sich dadurch für das Kind kein Nachteil


----------



## MysticBinary82 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch nirgendwo gesagt. Es gibt Möglichkeiten durch das Unterbewusstsein zu wählen, in dem Fall ist das keine direkte Wahl, aber doch irgendwie eine Wahl, kein Schicksal (wie du es ja hier versuchst hinzustellen).
> 
> Ich denke auch nicht, dass Homosexualität ein Hobby ist, oder das es einfach so umkehrbar wäre (noch dass es eine derartige Umkehr nötig ist). Aber Sexualität an sich ist ein Lebensstil und wird vorallem von der Psyche und dem eigenen ästhetischen Empfinden getragen.
> 
> So wie du es definierst, klingt es dagegen mehr nach einer Geisteskrankheit oder Behinderung.


 
Es ist keine krankheit noch eine behinderung und es wird schon in der emprionalen Entwickung determiniert welche sexuelle orientierung bzw. welcher aufbau das gehirn haben wird.

Somit ist es keine unterbewusste noch bewusste Entscheidung, denn dann wäre nach deine therorie die Anzahl hetero-, homo-, bi- und asexueller Menschen gleichverteielt. Das ist aber defakto nicht der fall.

Sexualität ist kein lebensstil. Dann wäre Essen auch einer.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Robin123 schrieb:


> schließlich ergibt sich dadurch für das Kind kein Nachteil


deine meinung


----------



## Pagz (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Gegenbeweis?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Der einzige nachteil für das Kind ist die inakzeptanz der Gesellschaft oder einzelnen die es nicht begreifen wollen. Solche schlagen dann Kinder von Homopaaren oder terrorisieren die Eltern.


----------



## Pagz (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Was aber nicht an den homosexuellen Eltern, sonder an Leuten wie CPU-GPU leigt, die Schwule einfach nicht akzeptieren wollen


----------



## Bärenmarke (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

ich widme mich mal der Umfrage

[X] klares nein

Von mir aus könnt ihr heiraten usw. aber Kinder adoptieren, dass geht meiner Ansicht nach zu weit.

mfg

Bärenmare


----------



## der8auer (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

*So ich habe hier mal etwas aufgeräumt!

Ich will hier keine Privatkriege und Beleidigungen mehr lesen. Alle weiteren Postings in dieser Richtung werden mit Punkten belohnt.*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ne, die chancen stehen zu 100% nicht 50/50.



Ich würde gern die Untersuchung mit dem 100%igem Ergebniss sehen.




> Durch die Erziehung gibt man seinem Kind sehr viel vor/mit. Wenn das kind vorgelebt bekommt, dass Homosexualität normal ist, was sie definitiv NICHT ist, denkt es dass es normal sei, homosexuell zu sein. Ein kind das bei "normal Sexuellen Eltern" aufwächst, kommt in der Regel nicht mal auf die Idee, mit dem gleichen geschlecht Sex zu haben. Wieso auch? Es ist einfach nicht normal, und auch nicht bestrebenswert



Ich mag mich auf dünnes Eis begeben, aber nach allem, was ich aus meinem persönlichen Umfeld und aus den Medien kenne, ist es ziemlich selten, dass ein Kind durch seine Eltern auf die Idee gebracht wird, mit irgendwem/-was Sex zu haben. Die meisten Eltern scheinen das gesamte Konzept vor ihrem Kind eher geheim halten zu wollen.




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wenn es normal wäre, könnte theoretisch auch die komplette menschheit homosexuell sein.
> Und was wäre dann? In 100 Jahren sähe es dann ziemlich leer hier aus. ergo ist homosexualität nicht normal. Es ist so einfach, aber für den großteil von euch immer noch zu hoch wie es scheint, traurig...



Möchtest du "normal" als über den direkten Fortpflanzungserfolg unter Ausblendung aller skundären Effekte definieren?
Dann wäre es z.B. auch vollkommen normal, möglichst viele Kinder abzuschlachten, um die Versorgungssicherheit (modern: Arbeitsmarkchancen) der eigenen Kinder zu steigern. Für den männlichen Teil wäre es zudem sinnvoll, sich möglichst oft mit Weibchen zu paaren - ohne Rücksicht auf Nebensächlichkeiten wie Einverständniss oder Alter der Partnerin.

Ich persönlich plädiere dafür, eine Definition für "normal" zu verwenden, die Mord&Vergewaltigung nicht mit einschließt.


(ist es eigentlich "normal" für Moderatoren, sich ein ruhiges Forum zu schaffen?  )




AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Natürlich hat man eine Wahl. Sexuelle Präferenzen haben rein garnichts mit irgendeiner Entwicklung oder Entwicklungsstörungen zu tun.
> Sexualität und Hingezogenheit sind hauptsächlich ein ästhetisches Konstrukt und Ästhetik ist nicht von Anfang an da, sondern entwickelt sich.
> 
> Man kann weder Hetero- noch Homosexuell geboren werden (nach der These könnte man sonst ja auch gleich mit Präferenzen in der Haarfarbe und im Aussehen geboren werden), sowas entwickelt sich im Laufe der Jahre durch  den Aufbau eines eigenen, ästhetischen Empfindens  und  der Entwicklug sexueller Präferenzen.



1.: "Wahl" impliziert eine bewusste Entscheidung, nicht etwas, dass sich (unterbewusst) durch Einflüsse aus dem Umfeld herausbildet. Z.B. ist Intelligenz in hohem Maße von äußeren Einflüssen abhängig, aber man kann wohl kaum behaupten, dass sich Kinder dafür entscheiden, dumm zu sein.
Alle mir bekannten Untersuchungen sprechen dafür, dass die sexuelle Präferenz kaum/gar nicht eine bewusste Entscheidung ist bzw. das Individuum bereits sehr früh (zu einem Zeitpunkt, wo keine qualifizierte, bewusste Entscheidung darüber zu erwarten ist) keine Möglichkeit mehr hat, sie zu beeinflussen.
2.: Es gibt Präferenzen, die so allgemein verbreitet sind, dass eine genetische Ursache anzunehmen ist. Z.B. ist die Bewertung "weiblicher Rundungen" (im Vergleich zur Hüfte breites Becken) und das Maß der Attraktivität selbiger für heterosexuelle Männer/homosexuelle Frauen international vergleichbar, obwohl es z.T. massive Unterschiede im gesellschaftlich vermittelten Schönheitsideal gibt.



> Was ich nicht sehe, kann ich auch nicht als attraktiv wahrnehmen. Wer irgendwo im Kongo wohnt und noch nie einen weißen Menschen gesehen hat, wird auch nicht eines Tages aufwachen und sich sagen "Ich finde weiße Menschen attraktiv, obwohl ich noch nie einen zu Gesicht bekommen habe".



"Nicht sehen" ist unserer modernen Medienlandschaft kaum noch möglich, aber es scheint erstaunlich oft Präferenzen für das regional seltene zu geben. (z.B. Blondinen im Mittelmeerraum, sportliche Männer in Deutschland  )


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Der einzige nachteil für das Kind ist die inakzeptanz der Gesellschaft oder einzelnen die es nicht begreifen wollen. Solche schlagen dann Kinder von Homopaaren oder terrorisieren die Eltern.


Und genau deswegen bin ich dagegen.

Ich denke nicht, dass Homosexuelle schlechte Eltern sind, aber die Gefahr, dass das Kind es dann ausbaden darf, ist für mich einfach zu groß.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (ist es eigentlich "normal" für Moderatoren, sich ein ruhiges Forum zu schaffen?  )


Ja.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Z.B. ist Intelligenz in hohem Maße von äußeren Einflüssen abhängig, aber man kann wohl kaum behaupten, dass sich Kinder dafür entscheiden, dumm zu sein.


Doch, wenn sie einfach zu faul zum Lernen sind.
Liegt oft auch an den Eltern und dem sozialen Umfeld, aber ab einem gewissen Punkt, ist jeder selbst dafür verantwortlich.


----------



## True Monkey (28. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen bin ich dagegen.
> 
> Ich denke nicht, dass Homosexuelle schlechte Eltern sind, aber die Gefahr, dass das Kind es dann ausbaden darf, ist für mich einfach zu groß.


 
Und wenn die Eltern behindert,/dick/ häßlich /dumm oder sonstwie irgendwie anders sind laufen die Kinden nicht Gefahr das sie das ausbaden müssen ?

Ich bin dafür
....gerade auch deswegen da ich ein schwulles Kindermännchen beschäftige der seine Arbeit weitaus besser macht wie seine weiblichen Kollegen.
Und ich habe auch keine Angst das mein Junge deswegen schwull wird 
Eher die Hoffnung das er früh begreift wie wichtig Toleranz und Akzeptanz in dieser Welt ist


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Und wenn die Eltern behindert,/dick/ häßlich /dumm oder sonstwie irgendwie anders sind laufen die Kinden nicht Gefahr das sie das ausbaden müssen ?


Naja, dick und hässlich sind ja viele, also sollte das nicht wirklich ein Problem darstellen.

Auf die beiden anderen Punkte gehe ich lieber nicht ein.


----------



## Freakezoit (28. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ich bin auch dafür , warum nicht wir leben ja nicht mehr in der steinzeit 
Und bei den vorstellungen mancher hier kann ich nur sagen  (gehirn bei der Geburt verloren ?? )

Die meisten haben wohl falsche vorstellungen vom leben .
Schwul sein ist keine Krankheit , sonst müsste man die ganze menschheit wohl wegen diverser anderer Krankheiten wegsperren.


----------



## DeRtoZz (28. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Die Rechte sollten alle erhalten, doch hier denke ich schon an das arme Kind, schon in der Entwicklung zum Erwachesensein könnte die natürliche sexuelle Orientierung beinflusst werden, wenn z.B. das Kind anschaut seine beiden männlichen Eltern-Teile und sich schon fragt wieso seine Familie anders ist.

Die Kinder können meist gemein sein, wenn das Kind auch  gemobbt und demütigt wird unter seinen gleich altrigen in der Schule, Freundeskreis usw. , dass er aus einer etwas anderen Familie kommt.

Leute die hier aus kleinen Gemeinden aus Süd Deutschland z.B. Bayern stammen, werden wohl wissen wie besonders katholisch die hiesige Bevölkerung ist, wo eine Homo-Familie sozial ausgemustert wird.

Sollte ein Gesetz für diese Problematik ins Kraft tretten, sollte sich das Jugendamt besonders zur Aufgabe machen ausführlich das Ehepaar darauf vorbereiten durch besondere Schulungen und Kontrollen.


----------



## Jan565 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

[X] Mir egal.

Ich sehe da kein Problem, aber andere schon, daher schon eine Schwere Entscheidung sowas. 
Darüber will ich mir aber mal keine Meinung bilden. 

Ich kann aber so viel dazu sagen, dass ich mit einem befreundet bin, von dem sich die Mutter von seinem Vater getrennt hat und dann lesbisch geworden ist als er ein Kleinkind war. Er ist damit aufgewachsen, von daher hat er viel mehr Toleranz dem gegenüber und Verständnis. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht das er auch Homosexuell ist oder so, er ist zu 100% Hetero.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Naja, dick und hässlich sind ja viele, also sollte das nicht wirklich ein Problem darstellen.



Sollte nicht, tut es in der Realität aber.




DeRtoZz schrieb:


> Die Rechte sollten alle erhalten, doch hier denke ich schon an das arme Kind, schon in der Entwicklung zum Erwachesensein könnte die natürliche sexuelle Orientierung beinflusst werden, wenn z.B. das Kind anschaut seine beiden männlichen Eltern-Teile und sich schon fragt wieso seine Familie anders ist.



Du meinst es besteht die Gefahr, dass die Kinder anfangen selbstständig über komplexe Zusammenhänge nachzudenken, anstatt einfach etablierte Vorurteile zu befolgen?



> Leute die hier aus kleinen Gemeinden aus Süd Deutschland z.B. Bayern stammen, werden wohl wissen wie besonders katholisch die hiesige Bevölkerung ist, wo eine Homo-Familie sozial ausgemustert wird.



Bist du dann auch dafür, dass preussischen Zuwanderern in dieser Gegend das Adoptionsrecht entzogen wird?
Und die mit eigenen Kindern, sollte man denen im Interesse selbiger nicht komplett den Zuzug verbieten? (Vielleicht sollte man eine Mauer zum Schutze der Kinder bauen, ehe die Eltern was falsches machen?)


----------



## Icejester (28. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Es ist keine krankheit noch eine behinderung und es wird schon in der emprionalen Entwickung determiniert welche sexuelle orientierung bzw. welcher aufbau das gehirn haben wird.
> 
> Somit ist es keine unterbewusste noch bewusste Entscheidung, denn dann wäre nach deine therorie die Anzahl hetero-, homo-, bi- und asexueller Menschen gleichverteielt. Das ist aber defakto nicht der fall.



Wenn das so ist, kannst Du auch Pädophilie nicht als "Krankheit" bezeichnen. Trotzdem wird versucht, Leute mit dieser Orientierung zu "heilen".
Man kann jetzt dazu stehen, wie man will. Die Betroffenen aber bei funktional gleichen Voraussetzungen ungleich zu behandeln, scheint mir ziemlich unfair.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 1.: "Wahl" impliziert eine bewusste Entscheidung, nicht etwas, dass sich (unterbewusst) durch Einflüsse aus dem Umfeld herausbildet. Z.B. ist Intelligenz in hohem Maße von äußeren Einflüssen abhängig, aber man kann wohl kaum behaupten, dass sich Kinder dafür entscheiden, dumm zu sein.



Kommt immer darauf an, was man als "hohes Maß" bezeichnet. Ein Psychiater hat mir erzählt, daß etwa 80% der Intelligenz genetisch bedingt sind. 20%, die durch das Umfeld beeinflußt werden, sind natürlich nicht zu vernachlässigen, aber dann doch der kleinere Teil des gesamten IQ.


----------



## xaven (28. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

[x] Ja

Warum sollten Homosexuelle keine Kinder adoptieren?

Frauen dürfen doch auch wählen...


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

wählen ist aber noch ein "kleines bisschen" anders als ein lebewesen zu sich zu nehmen und aufzuziehen


----------



## True Monkey (28. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

@CPU-GPU 

.....damit ist wohl gemeint das eine Lesbe sich von irgendjemanden schwängern läßt und dann das Kind mit Ihrer Lebenspartnerin aufzieht.

Sie wählt also ob sie schwanger werden will oder nicht und ist nicht auf das Adoptionsrecht angewiesen


----------



## Gast1111 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ich weiß ich hab noch nich soviel Ahnung von der Thematik, aber trotzdem ich weiß das ihr sagt Schwul sein ist keine Krankheit, aber wenn man "Normal" ist also sowie es eigentlich "gedacht" war dan ist man ja Hetero, und wenn man nicht so ist muss ja irgendwas falsch gelaufen sein, oder?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (28. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich hab noch nich soviel Ahnung von der Thematik, aber trotzdem ich weiß das ihr sagt Schwul sein ist keine Krankheit, aber wenn man "Normal" ist also sowie es eigentlich "gedacht" war dan ist man ja Hetero, und wenn man nicht so ist muss ja irgendwas falsch gelaufen sein, oder?



Lol was soll aufgrund einer Neigung falsch gelaufen sein!? Also ich habe ne Arbeitskollegin gehabt die von ihrem Mann vergewaltigt worden ist, und dann nichts mehr mit Männern anfangen wollte...aber das ist die absolute Ausnahme...

Es ist nichts schief gelaufen...für seine Gefühle und Neigungen kann man doch nichts!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Kommt immer darauf an, was man als "hohes Maß" bezeichnet. Ein Psychiater hat mir erzählt, daß etwa 80% der Intelligenz genetisch bedingt sind. 20%, die durch das Umfeld beeinflußt werden, sind natürlich nicht zu vernachlässigen, aber dann doch der kleinere Teil des gesamten IQ.




_Offtopic ausgelagert, hier gehts weiter:_
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...nschaft/119480-ist-intelligenz-vererbbar.html


----------



## Hübie (29. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ich bin dagegen. Aber nicht aus Diskreminierungsgründen sondern eher logische Gründe. Das Kind würde spätestens in der Schule immer wieder durch andere (weniger verständnisvolle Kinder) Schwierigkeiten bekommen.
Und meiner Meinung nach ergänzen sich Mann und Frau erzieherisch besser als gleichgeschlechtliche Personen. In der Natur gibt es auch Homosexualität, aber Fälle in denen männliche Partner Jungtiere groß ziehen sind mir nicht einschlägig bekannt (ausnahmen Bilden zusammengeschweißte Gruppierungen in den Zoos und/oder Tiergärten). Die Natur wird sich schon etwas dabei gedacht haben 

Wenn ein Paar sich den Kinderwunsch erfüllen möchte kann es auch auf eine "Ziehmutter" zurückgreifen. Das birgt aber wieder oben genannte Konsequenzen. Also brauchen tun wir die gesetzliche Grundlage nicht zwangsläufig.

just my 2 cents...

bye Hübie


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> ..... Arbeitskollegin gehabt die von ihrem Mann vergewaltigt worden ist, und dann nichts mehr mit Männern anfangen wollte...aber das ist die *absolute* Ausnahme...


 
10% - 25% und mehr sind dann schon langsam nicht mehr "absolute Ausnahme".



> .....
> Aus einer Befragung des Emnid-Instiuts von 1986 zum Thema "Sexuelle Gewalt in der Ehe" geht hervor, daß *zwischen 10 und 25% der Frauen, die in Ehe und eheähnlicher Beziehung leben, sexuelle Gewalt durch ihren Partner erleben.* Eine repräsentative Befragung von Finkelhor und Yllo von 326 Frauen in Boston bestätigt dieses Ergebnis. .....


Diplomarbeit: Vergewaltigung in der Ehe - Vorwort & Inhaltsverzeichnis siehe Punkt 2.6.

Davon ab entwickeln sich natürlich sexuelle und partnerschaftliche Neigungen in überwiegendem Umfang unabhängig von erlebten Situationen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sollte nicht, tut es in der Realität aber.


Dann stell dir mal vor, das dicke hässliche Kind hat auch noch zwei Väter...
Dem wünsche ich dann viel Spaß in der Schule. 

Wenn ich mir die Menschen bei uns anschaue ist dick und/oder hässlich zu sein schon fast normal.

Kann ja sein, dass es bei euch in Deutschland anders ist.


----------



## Fl_o (29. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

[X] Nein!

Wie oben schon genannt, mir tud dann eher das Kind leid, und da kann es noch so einen tollen Charakter haben sobald du zwei daddies/mamies hast bist du bei 95% aller Kinder das verarschobjekt schlecht hin


----------



## Maschine311 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ja da hast du evt. Recht, aber das verarschobjekt bist du auch wenn deine Eltern, Fett, Alt, Assi, hässlich, Abnormal, Behindert, Arm ect. sind.
Kinder können grausam sein, habe selber 2 von diesen 1m großen Teufeln
Ich sehe lieber ein Kind bei 2 anständigen liebevollen Homo Partnern, als im Heim, bei schlagenden Säufereltern, bei 14 J. vollidioten Eltern (ala Vormittagsfernsehn), da sehe ich die Zukunft der Kinder stark gefährdet, aber die tatsache das man wegen den 2 Vätern aufgezogen wird läßt sich doch schnell mit ein wenig sachlichen Diskussionen in der Klasse sowie ein gutes Elternhaus relativ schnell kompensieren!
Das ist meine Meinung dazu!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Maschine311 schrieb:


> Ja da hast du evt. Recht, aber das verarschobjekt bist du auch wenn deine Eltern, Fett, Alt, Assi, hässlich, Abnormal, Behindert, Arm ect. sind.
> Kinder können grausam sein, habe selber 2 von diesen 1m großen Teufeln
> Ich sehe lieber ein Kind bei 2 anständigen liebevollen Homo Partnern, als im Heim, bei schlagenden Säufereltern, bei 14 J. vollidioten Eltern (ala Vormittagsfernsehn), da sehe ich die Zukunft der Kinder stark gefährdet, aber die tatsache das man wegen den 2 Vätern aufgezogen wird läßt sich doch schnell mit ein wenig sachlichen Diskussionen in der Klasse sowie ein gutes Elternhaus relativ schnell kompensieren!
> Das ist meine Meinung dazu!



Ich gebe dir sowas von RECHT! Klasse.


----------



## ole88 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

ganz klares JA dazu, warum denn nicht? nur weil es papi und papi und mami und mami gibt? sorry aber sowas sollte in unserer ach so aufgeklärten welt doch ne selbstverständlich sein, erschreckend das soviele auf nein geklickt haben


----------



## TheRammbock (29. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

[x] Nein, ich bin dagegen!


----------



## Veriquitas (30. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Nein ein kind braucht 2 Elternteile, man muss nicht für alles offen sein das sollte man sich mal klar machen. Und die ******* die ich hier schon wieder lese:,,Mein Kind wird dadurch toleranter usw.´´. Die kinder erleiden dadurch einen schaden, ein Verhalten so wie es nicht vorgesehen ist. So man muss mit der Menschheit gehen und die Menschheit findet sowas unormal ganz einfach deswegen nein. Nichts gegen schwule oder lesben aber man muss den tatsachen ins Auge sehen. So und diese Dinge wie Schwul sein oder lesbisch sein spielen eine kleine Rolle in der Geselschaft in der geselschafft die nicht vollständig akzeptiert wird . Deswegen einfach nein, nicht solange das nicht voollständig toleriert wird oder anerkannt ist.


----------



## ole88 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

ja  tun sie nen schaden erleiden? weißt du das ist das nachgewiesen wissenschaftlich? was für eine gequierlte ******* du schreibst, nicht vollständig annerkannt und toleriert? du fängst doch damit an wenn du das schon zulassen würdest wär das wieder ein schritt zu mehr toleranz, schäm dich


----------



## Veriquitas (30. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Du musst mal mehr nach der Natur gehen und das ist nicht natürlich, ganz einfach ausgedrückt....
Denn wenn es nur nach tolreranz geht, dürften auch Leute die kinder attraktiv finden oder leichen, Kinder adoptieren ganz einfache sache....


----------



## ole88 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

lol was is denn nich natürlich geh ma in die antike da war das auch vorhanden.
das argument hinkt nich nur das is scho tot was du bringst. genau wegen solchen ignoranten menschen ist unsere gesellschaft so wie sie ist.
Traurig was andres fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Bei 2 Homos ists besser als im Heim, glaub ich.

Ich habe mehrere schwule Bekannte und jedem von denen würd ich mein Kind anvertrauen.


----------



## ole88 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

nich nur du, aber schau dich doch in unserer ach so aufgeklärten welt um prüder als im mittelalter


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Na ja, ich lebe in ner Grossstadt und hier gibts alles (Sexshops, Puffs, Schwulenparaden, Transvestiten, Gaycafes usw). Weiss nicht genau wie das in nem Dorf ist. Da sollen ja noch viele verklemmt und konservativ sein. Viele aus solchen verschlafenen Nestern haben wahrscheinlich noch niemals persönlich mit nem Schwulen gesprochen geschweige denn über Pädagogik debattiert.

Man sollte mal von dem Klischeebild der Schwuchtel (sehr weiblicher Schwuler) wegkommen. Den meisten homosexuellen Männern merkt man nichtmal an dass sie schwul sind und es sind völlig anständige, ehrbare Bürger mit dem Herz am rechten Fleck.


----------



## True Monkey (30. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Nein ein kind braucht 2 Elternteile, man muss nicht für alles offen sein das sollte man sich mal klar machen. Und die ******* die ich hier schon wieder lese:,,Mein Kind wird dadurch toleranter usw.´´. Die kinder erleiden dadurch einen schaden, ein Verhalten so wie es nicht vorgesehen ist. So man muss mit der Menschheit gehen und die Menschheit findet sowas unormal ganz einfach deswegen nein. Nichts gegen schwule oder lesben aber man muss den tatsachen ins Auge sehen. So und diese Dinge wie Schwul sein oder lesbisch sein spielen eine kleine Rolle in der Geselschaft in der geselschafft die nicht vollständig akzeptiert wird . Deswegen einfach nein, nicht solange das nicht voollständig toleriert wird oder anerkannt ist.


 

Aha ....und diese Ausage kommt von jemanden der in einem Land wohnt das einen homosexuellen Außenminister hat und von der ganzen Welt verlangt das sie ihn toleriert.

Da ich es war der geschrieben hat das ich hoffe das mein Junge frühzeitig lernt mit sowas umzugehen indem ich ihm ein Kindermännchen verpasst habe (Nicht weil er schwull ist sondern schlichtweg weil er seinen Job besser macht wie andere ....egal welchen Geschlechts) schreibe ich nochmal was dazu.

Die Kinder erleiden einen Schaden dadurch ? ....welchen genau denn ?

Etwa so einen ähnlichen wie wenn die Eltern Alkis sind und ihre Kinder verhungern und verwahrlosen lassen weil sie das ganze Geld versaufen ?

Oder so einen wie wenn die Eltern drogensüchtig sind und ihr Kind totschütteln oder schlagen weil sie während sie einen Affen schieben von ihrem Kind genervt sind ?

Oder etwa so einen wie wenn die dei alleinerziehende Mutter nicht mitbekommt das sie sich einen pädophilen Freund angelacht hat der ihre Kinder mißbraucht ?

Oder so einen wie wenn die Eltern karrieregeil sind und ihre Kinder mit Sachen ruhigstellen und die dann wegen fehlender Aufmerksamkeit irgendwann mal durchdrehen und einen großen Rachefeldzug an ihrere Umwelt starten.


Das da sind Bsp. die ständig in der Presse und in den Nachrichten sind aber das Kinder geschädigt werden weil Schwulle im Spiel sind davon höre und lese ich nichts .


Oder meintest du den Nachteil das sie deswegen gedisst werden ......denn dafür gibt es auch genug andere Gründe


----------



## ole88 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

danke true, konnte es auch nich lesen das das bei homosexuellen so ist, und warum kinder deswegen gedisst werden liegt doch genau an solchen eltern die ihren kindern so eine abneigung anerziehen


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ich kann auch nicht verstehen wie man so gegen Homosexuelle reden kann!? Das Ding ist aber glaube ich die meißten die hier son Mist schreiben sind halt noch voll in der Pupertät und Kinder, wissen desshalb noch gar nicht wie sie selber mit ihrer Sexualität umgehen sollen...und da sagt man einfach mal son Mist weil es einem an Erfahrung fehlt.

Das Ding ist ich weis wovon ich rede, ich war auch mal 17 und dachte damals Homo ihhhh und son zeugs...das ist bei den stark pupertären Figuren eigentlich ganz normal...ihr wisst es augrund zu wenig Lebenserfahrung einfach nicht besser. Auch ich fand z.B schwule früher ekelig in der Schule als ich aber dann anfing zu arbeiten und schwule auf Arbeit hatte, und erstmal überhaupt erkannt habe wie toll meine damaligen Kollegen waren hats bei mir klick gemacht und ich sah was für tolle Menschen das überhaupt sind. Zudem hab ich ne Arbeitskollegin die mir sowas von ans Herz gewachsen ist, das gibt es gar nicht...sie ist (Türkin) von ihrem Mann in der Ehe vergewaltigt und misshandelt worden...hat drei Kinder die das mitbekommen haben. Heute hat sie den Männern abgeschworen und lebt mit einer Frau (ebenfalls Kollegin) zusammen die keine besseren Eltern seien könnten...also was kann man nur dagegen haben verdammt.

Guckt hinter die Kulissen und schaut gefälligst genauer hin bevor ihr son Mist hier erzählt, denn anders kann man das schon nicht mehr bezeichnen hier...


----------



## Maschine311 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Einzig und allein geht das doch wohl in erster Linie um das Wohl eines jeden Kindes unabhängig von Wohnort, Beruf oder sexueller Ausrichtung ect. 
Nicht jeder Homosexuelle läuft im rosa Kleidchen rum und wer jetzt pauschal sagt, schaut euch doch mal die komischen Leute auf dem CSD an, das ist ja nicht zwingend nur das Klientel dieser Leute.

Jedes Kind das in einer relativ heilen Welt aufwächst ohne Gewalt, Missbrauch, Liebe, was in vielen Familien mit Vater und Mutter der Fall ist oder gar ohne Eltern im Heim, würde ich sogar einer Elefantenmutter anvertrauen, wenn sie das fehlerfrei hinkriegen würde

Ich denke alles ist besser als an dem Rand der Gesellschaft mit o.g. Begleiterscheinungen  aufzuwachsen. Solche Kinder haben nicht nur ne "scheiß" Kindheit, sonder das ist was, was sie ein Lebenlang verfolgt und auch für das spätere leben zeichnend ist!!!

Man kann ja nicht zum Kiosk gehen und sich da jetzt ein Kind abholen, da sollte jeder wissen, das dieses Verfahren teils mehrere Jahre dauert und genau geprüft wird ob eine Lebensgemeinschaft in der Lage ist, ein Kind oderntlich zu erziehen und mit Liebe, Fürsorge ect. zu bereichern.

Da man in der Schule auch gemoppt wird wenn man keine Markensachen trägt oder einfach nur dick und/oder hässlich ist, sogar wenn man nur "arm" ist, finde ich das nicht so tragend. Ob ich nun im Heim oder bei homosexuellen "Eltern" Lebe macht doch für die Mitschüler kein unterschied, da bekommste vermutlich zu spüren, das du nicht 100% dem Gesellschaftlichen vorstellungen ensprichtst, aber der große unterschied ist man hat ein Zuhause wo soetwas verarbeitet und egalisiert werden kann im gegensatz zum Heim.


Jeder der sich hier hinstellt und laut "nein" ruft mit so pisseligen Begründungen (denn eine venüftige habe ich bisher noch nicht gehört) kann einfach nicht rechnen. Für die geht 
*Schwul + rosa Kleidchen + CSD = Kind *
einfach nicht auf, da es keinen gleichen Nenner gibt.

Ihr Mathegenies ihr müßt die Formel auch Umstellen
*liebevolle Eltern + guter gesellschaftlicher Status + gutes Zuhause = Kind*

läßt sich doch top rechnen und das sag ich wo ich nichtmal einen schwulen enger kenne und auf dem Land wohne


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Du musst mal mehr nach der Natur gehen und das ist nicht natürlich, ganz einfach ausgedrückt....



Im Rahmen dieses Forums belegt man bitte, wieso es "nach der Natur gehen ist", was man macht. (alternativ kann mans auch logisch begründen, aber du der gefühlt 100te mit dieser Aussage bist und dem bisherigen, von dir gelesenen, Threadverlauf offensichtlich keine weiteren Argumente hinzuzufügen hast, bestätige ich hiermit die Aufforderung, eine wissenschaftliche Studie vorzulegen, die beweist, dass rund 2% der Bevölkerung "Schäden" bei Kindern hervorrufen)


----------



## Wincenty (30. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> [X]JA
> 
> Letztlich sollte die sexuelle Orientierung keinen Ausschlag für geltendes Adoptionsrecht geben.
> 
> Es ist doch im Grunde besser mit 2 liebenden Vätern oder Müttern aufzuwachsen, als im Heim oder bei 2 hetero Eltern die ständig betrunken sind, bei denen sich Fälle von Misshandlungen anhäufen oder die einfach keinen blassen Dunst von Kindererziehung haben.



DITO!

Es kann sein, dass das Kind schon hetero ist seit Kind an aber man darf nicht vergessen, den einfluss der Eltern auf die Kinder. Aber ich meine Homos sind (vermute ich) toleranter als Heteros


----------



## frEnzy (30. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

[X]Ja!

Natürlich!! Es gibt keinen plausiblen Grund, der dagegen spräche. Für mich gilt, wenn ein Pärchen dem Kind ein gutes zu Hause bieten kann und es liebevoll erziehen sollen sie adoptieren dürfen. Fertig.


----------



## Tamio (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Du musst mal mehr nach der Natur gehen und das ist nicht natürlich, ganz einfach ausgedrückt....


Du willst das wir nach der Natur gehen?


Gut ich komm bei dir vorbei und knall dir eine und dann bist du meiner Meinung. Denn in der Natur ist es ja so der Stärkste herrscht 
Dann verzieh dich in den Wald den es ist nicht natürlich das der Mensch in einer beheizten Wohnung wohnt sich vor den PC oder Fernseher setzt und sich Essen & Chemikalien in sich rein stopft. Statt zu Jagen und Sammeln
Du schickst die Kinder dann aus den Heimen den das ist wider der Natur. Denn entweder übernehmen andere Tiere der Herde(Familie) das Kind  (fremd Herden nehmen es nicht an) oder wenn sich niemand findet und es keine Herde (Familie) hat stirbt es.
Wir sind Menschen weil wir uns weiterentwickeln. Die Natur gab uns Feuer wir machten damit Metall. Die Natur gab uns Wind wir bauten Segelboote. Die Natur gab uns einen Kehlkopf wir entwickelten Sprachen. 
Weil es unserer Natur entspricht zu entdecken, zu forschen und weiter zu  denken als bis zur nächsten Ecke. 
Homosexualität findest du wohl in jeder Tierart warum sollte der Mensch nicht weiter denken und es nutzten das ein Kind wohl behütet bei zwei Menschen aufwächst statt in einem Heim ohne echte Familie? Egal ob es nun Karl und Heinz oder Luise und Frank sind. Warum kann es nicht heißen die Natur gab uns Homosexualität und wir nutzten es um Kinder eine Familie zugeben. 

Kehre du zurück zu deinen vermeintlichen natürlichen Wurzel und ich bleib Mensch und knall dir keine auf die Schnauze. Weil ich als Mensch soweit bin auch ohne die vermeintlich "natürliche" Gewalt Konflikte zu lösen 


PS die "Gewalt Androhungen" sind natürlich nicht ernst gemeint sie waren nur als Verdeutlichung gemeint. Ich hoffe aber das das aus dem Text auch ersichtlich ist.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das sich alles nach irgendwelchen Gesetzen richtet ? Es ist heute nichts anderes als in der Steinzeit nur komplexer, die Menschen sind immer noch primitiv und ja wenn einer es auf dich abgesehen hat und er es durchziehen will bist du am Arsch ohne das du was machen kannst wenn derjenige am längeren Hebel sitzt. Und warum sollte ich hier eine Studie vorlegen, das könnte ich genauso gut verlangen. Wenn Kinder in einer Familie aufwachsen wo 2 gleichgeschlechtliche Paare die Eltern sind werden die sich daran ein Beispiel nehmen und es gleich tun. Weil Kinder vieles nachmachen da sie denken es sei normal. So und normal ist das nicht mehr wenn die was aufschnappen....


----------



## ole88 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

solche studien gibt es, und was is am scwul lesbisch sein abnormal? erklärung bitte von dir


----------



## Pagz (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Warum argumentieren hier viele mit dem Argument, das diese Kinder gemmobbt werde würden?
Das ist
1. nicht nachgewiesen
2. Ihr müsst auch mal die Möglichkeiten betrachten. Wenn sie nicht von einem schwulen Paar adoptiert werden, wachsen sie unter Umständen in einem Waisenhaus auf. Und ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen, dass man gemobbt wird, weil man schwule "Eltern" hat, aber nicht, weil man in einem Waisenhaus lebt.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe nie behauptet das das unormal ist ich kenne selber schwule, von meinem besten freund der Bruder ist schwul  und die Schwester lesbisch ich komme mit beiden wunderbar klar und habe keine Probleme mit denen. Trotzdem ist es nicht richtig das diese Kinder adoptieren dürfen. Ja und schön das es Studien gibt das weiß ich auch die interessieren mich aber nicht weil das nicht das gesammte wiederspiegeln. Es gibt auch Studien darüber das jeder 2te klaut wow ganz toll...



Robin123 schrieb:


> Warum argumentieren hier viele mit dem Argument, das diese Kinder gemmobbt werde würden?
> Das ist
> 1. nicht nachgewiesen
> 2. Ihr müsst auch mal die Möglichkeiten betrachten. Wenn sie nicht von einem schwulen Paar adoptiert werden, wachsen sie unter Umständen in einem Waisenhaus auf. Und ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen, dass man gemobbt wird, weil man schwule "Eltern" hat, aber nicht, weil man in einem Waisenhaus lebt.



Es ist schon schwer zu verstehen das Kinder sich ein beispiel an den Eltern nehmen und das das dann nicht vorgesehen ist.


----------



## Pagz (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Das sagst du. Beweise hast du dafür keine.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Hast du Beweise dafür das es nicht so ist ? Würdest du auch einem dein kind anvertrauen der mit Tieren Sexuel aktiv ist ? Ist ja normal man ist ja so geboren...

Hier sind die meisten doch eh nur so drauf nach dem Motto:,,Rettet die Schwulen !´´  Und wenn ich dann wieder so ne ******* höre wie:,, Die Leute sind nicht aufgeklärt usw. das hat damit garnichts zu tun.


----------



## Pagz (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Nene so funktionierts nicht.^^ Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten(was in dem Fall wohl das schwule Paar ist.)


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Was ? Ich verstehe garnicht was du meinst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Er meint damit, dass du Anschuldigungen gegenüber ~>1 Million Menschen erhebst und das jemand, der Anschuldigungen erhebt, in der Beweispflicht ist - nicht derjenige, der beschuldigt wird.
(Falls du letzteres, dem deutschen Rechtsstaat wiedersprechendes Prinzip bevorzugen solltest, kannst du aber auch gerne beweisen, dass du nicht lügst)



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Es ist schon schwer zu verstehen das Kinder sich ein beispiel an den Eltern nehmen und das das dann nicht vorgesehen ist.



Ja, es ist sehr schwer zu verstehen, wie sich die Eltern ein Beispiel an der Sexualität ihrer Eltern nehmen, da sie von der i.d.R. nichts mitbekommen und bis in die Pubertät hinein auch nicht selbständig Gedanken darüber entwickeln dürften.




> Würdest du auch einem dein kind anvertrauen der mit Tieren Sexuel aktiv ist ? Ist ja normal man ist ja so geboren...



Wenn er beweisen kann, dass die Tiere die Konsequenzen der Handlungen verstehen (="volljährig"/verantwortungsbewußt handeln) und einverstanden sind und er das ganze nicht vor dem Kind macht bzw. es in irgend einer anderen Art zu derartigen, in Deutschland illegalen Handlungen ermutigt: Wieso nicht?
Falls es jemand sein sollte, der sexuelle Handlungen an wehrlosen, im anvertrauten Geschöpfen vornimmt, ohne Rücksicht auf deren Gefühle (was imho bei jedem anzunehmen ist, der aktiv sexuelle Handlungen an allem unterhalb der Wehrhaftigkeit eines freilaufenden Pferdes vornimmt):
Nein.
Dabei ist es dann aber wiederum auch egal, ob er Mitglieder des eigenen oder des anderen Geschlechtes oder einer anderen Spezies vergewaltigt. Vergewaltiger sind als Aufsichtsperson allgemein ungeeignet.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Er meint damit, dass du Anschuldigungen gegenüber ~>1 Million Menschen erhebst und das jemand, der Anschuldigungen erhebt, in der Beweispflicht ist - nicht derjenige, der beschuldigt wird.
> (Falls du letzteres, dem deutschen Rechtsstaat wiedersprechendes Prinzip bevorzugen solltest, kannst du aber auch gerne beweisen, dass du nicht lügst)
> 
> 
> ...



Warum geht man hier nach irgendwelchen Gesetzen das hier hat nichts mit Gesetzen zu tun, das hier ist eine Diskussion. Ausserhalb von irgendwelchen Gesetzen, anscheinend ist das zu schwer zu verstehen ...


----------



## Maschine311 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Dein letzter Satz entspricht zwar auch meiner Meinung, denoch glaube ich nicht das jemand schwul wird weil es ihm vorgelebt wird. Viele schwule haben vorher ein ganz normales Leben gehabt weil es ebend so in der Gesellschaft standard ist und auch von zu Hause Vorgelebt wurde (Mutter, vater, Kind), trotzdem schwenken einige auch nach vielen Jahren Hetro-Ehe mit Kinder auf einmal um,vor 1,5 J. hatte ich so ein Fall in direkter Nachbarschaft (40 J. alt/ 20J. verheiratet, 2 Kinder). Ich denke eher das es eine Laune der Natur ist, und es aus mir nicht ersichtlichen Gründen, einfach so entwickelt. Denke, das wird früher oder später, jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen müssen, unabhängig davon in welche Richtung die Erziehung gezielt hat, daher sehe ich da auch keinerlei Gefahr ein Kind von zwei Männchen oder 2 weibchen erziehen zu lassen. 
Meine Tochter ist jetzt 8 und wir reden ganz offen z.B. über solche "Schweine" die sich an Kinder vergehen und wie man Handeln muß um einer Gefahr aus dem Weg zu gehen.
Ich denke, wenn da mal irgendwann die Frage kommt, Papa: "Warum habe ich 2 Väter und keine Mama", kann man daüber ganz offen sprechen und ebend für Aufklärung sorgen. 
Wer denkt das Kinder bis 16 dämlich sind, den muß ich leider entäuschen, man glaubt nicht was die alles verstehen, sogar komplexe Zusammenhänge wo man als Erwachsener erstmal sich hinsetzt und drüber nachdenken muß um drauf zu antworten.

Daher denke ich das deine Meinung nicht wirklich tragend ist um einem Kind lieber im Heim zu belassen, anstatt es ein ordentliches Zuhause zuzuführen!!!!


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



> Wenn Kinder in einer Familie aufwachsen wo 2 gleichgeschlechtliche Paare die Eltern sind werden die sich daran ein Beispiel nehmen und es gleich tun.



Das glaube ich nicht. Homosexuelle sind ja auch in Heterofamilien gross geworden. Es gibt zB auch Pornostars die total keusch und konservativ-religiös erzogen wurden. Jeder Mensch hat letztendlich seinen eigenen Kopf.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Kinder machen das nach was ihnen vorgelebt wird und sagt nicht nein, sonst erzählt ihr einfach Blödsinn...

Edit: Muss ich hier ne Studie vorlegen damit das auch für Studenten klar wird oder kann ich jetzt mal was sagen ohne das irgend so eine ******* kommt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Hast du Beweise dafür das es nicht so ist ? Würdest du auch einem dein kind anvertrauen der mit Tieren Sexuel aktiv ist ? Ist ja normal man ist ja so geboren...
> 
> Hier sind die meisten doch eh nur so drauf nach dem Motto:,,Rettet die Schwulen !´´  Und wenn ich dann wieder so ne ******* höre wie:,, Die Leute sind nicht aufgeklärt usw. das hat damit garnichts zu tun.


Genau meine Meinung, genau meine Meinung....
aber leider darf man ja seine Meinung und die biologischen FAKTEN, die eindeutig GEGEN Homosexuelle sprechen, im schönen Deutschland nicht mehr offen ans tageslicht bringen, da es ja so unsozial ist


----------



## Maschine311 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Irgendwie kann man hier den scheiß von einigen nicht mehr verstehen die schreiben in abnormalen formen. Was bitte sind biologische Fakten gegen homos.???????


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



> Kinder machen das nach was ihnen vorgelebt wird und sagt nicht nein, sonst erzählt ihr einfach Blödsinn...



Wir reden hier aber von Kindern die in einem Alter sind indem Sexualität eine Rolle spielt, also eigentlich von Jugendlichen. Jugendliche aber machen nicht mehr nur nach was vorgelebt wird, sondern entwickeln längst eigene Gedanken.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ne wir reden hier von Adoption und von nichts anderem.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



> Wenn Kinder in einer Familie aufwachsen wo 2 gleichgeschlechtliche Paare die Eltern sind werden die sich daran ein Beispiel nehmen und es gleich tun.



Von deiner These reden wir. Aber die ist sowieso schon widerlegt, denn -wie gesagt - so ziemlich alle Homosexuellen sind in Hetero-Familien aufgewachsen und trotzdem nicht hetero.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Was willste denn jetzt hören das die es gleich tun ? 
Soll ich das jetzt ausmalen wa sowieso schon klar ist oder was ?

Am besten gehen wir nach einer Modeerscheinung denn schwul sein ist echt cool und sich dafür einzusetzen auch.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Argumente wären besser.


----------



## Tamio (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Kinder machen das nach was ihnen vorgelebt  wird und sagt nicht nein, sonst erzählt ihr einfach Blödsinn...


Nach deiner Theorie müssten die Eltern der Schwulen ja auch Schwul  sein. Aber das geht ja nett außer ich hab was in Biologie verpasst 
Kinder machen sicherlich das ein oder andere Nach aber weit aus weniger als du denkst. Den Kinder haben schon als Babys eigene Charaktere.
Wie viel Kinder kommen nach den Eltern? Geh mal in einen Kindergarten und schau dir die Kinder an und dann die Elter wenn sie die Kinder abholen du wirst dein Blaues Wunder erleben.


CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Genau meine Meinung, genau meine Meinung....
> aber leider darf man ja seine Meinung und die biologischen FAKTEN, die eindeutig GEGEN Homosexuelle sprechen, im schönen Deutschland nicht mehr offen ans tageslicht bringen, da es ja so unsozial ist


Das Homosexualität im Sinne der Fortpflanzung nicht normal ist gehe ich ja noch konform. Es ist halt eine Laune der Natur. Das spricht aber nicht gegen Akzeptanz oder wenigstens Toleranz.
Und das zwei Menschen egal welchen Geschlechts sich um ein Kind kümmern können sollte eigentlich kein Thema sein.* Denn es wird ein Kind von zwei Menschen aufgezogen das mehr Zuneigung bekommt als ein Kind das im Heim aufgewachsen ist* und wenn es Schwul wird NA UND. 
Wir sind 7 Millarden Menschen von dem nur ein Bruchteil Schwul ist das ist kein Untergang selbst wenn in 200 Jahren alle Schwul sind gibt es immer noch die Möglichkeit der Künstlichen Befruchtung. Und wenn alle Menschen tot sind kommt Gott und schafft wieder Adam&Adam & Eva oder Adam&Eva& EVa (den anders kann ja Homosexualität nicht entstanden sein  )
Hey ich hab grad die Lösung Schwule Männer dürfen nur Mädchen adoptieren und Schwule Frauen nur Jungs 

*_____________________________________________________________*
Bei euch beiden krieg echt das Gruseln wie man nur so verbohrt sein kann. *Wie kann man nur dagegen sein das Kinder in ein Zuhause kommen bei dem sie mehr Liebe, Wärme und Zuneigung bekommen als in einem Heim. Nur weil sie Schwul werden könnten. 
 
Und richtig beschissen finde ich das hier Homosexualität mit anderen Sachen auf eine Stufe gestellt werden die nur einen Nenner haben und das ist Sex. Denn der Geschlechtspartner bei "Homos" ist in der Regel der gleiche Typ eines Heteros nur halt vom selben Geschlecht. 
Pack die Tier&Pädokeule wieder weg die bringt hier echt nichts außer das du dich lächerlich machst das du es nötig hast so etwas als Vergleich heran zu ziehen. 
*Erzähl das mal dem Brüder deines Freundes und der Schwester oder wie das auch immer war ich glaub dann kommt ihr nicht mehr so gut klar. 


Ich finde es widerwärtig wie immer häufiger zur diversen Keulen gegriffen wird, die Politik lässt grüßen.*
*


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



> Hey ich hab grad die Lösung Schwule Männer dürfen nur Mädchen adoptieren und Schwule Frauen nur Jungs



Gute Idee.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Frauen brauchen nicht adoptieren ....die suchen jemanden für einen on night stand und gut ist.

Wie war ds noch mit wider der Natur ?.....erklär das bitte einer mal auch den Tieren damit die auch wissen das die was falsch machen 

Homosexuelle Tiere: "Wider die Natur?" - n-tv.de

TP: Schwule Tiere und die Evolution


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Alles klar ich bin dafür das schwule Pärchen kinder adoptieren dürfen aber dann dürfen das auch pedophile und alle anderen auch. Weil das einfach so ist.....


----------



## Sash (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

westerwelle hat doch geheiratet.. der sollte auf jedenfall kein kind adoptieren, der kleine wäre aus mehreren gründe tod.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ich stimme dafür das Vergewaltiger Kinder adoptieren weil das ist nunmal so, das kann man nicht änder.Und man kann dagegen nichts haben das ist Menschenverachtend man muss das akzeptieren.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Pädophilie ist etwas ganz anderes als Homosexualität. Dazu kannst du ja mal nen Thread erstellen und du wirst sehen, dass kaum einer dafür ist Pädophilen Kinder anzuvertrauen.


----------



## Sash (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

in holland gabs mal ne partei die das legalisieren wollte. meiner meinung nach hätte man alle eingetragenen sofort auf eine einsame insel verfrachten sollen.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Es sind beides eine Art von Sexualität deswegen ist es nichts anderes.


----------



## Sash (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

nur mal so nebenbei, hast du bestimmte fantasien? gibt dafür selbsthilfegruppen, bevors zu spät ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Veriquitas

Bitte denk doch erstmal gründlich nach bevor du was schreibst. Homosexuelle haben Sex im gegenseitigen Einvernehmen, Pädophile missbrauchen Kinder.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

an alle die sagen man müsse die Homosexualität akzeptieren: Wieso denn? Ich akzeptiere alles das normal ist, aber die homosexualität ist meiner meinung nach nicht normal. Jetzt könnt ihr mir ja sagen, was ihr so normal an dieser sexuellen vorliebschaft findet. Und ich will FAKTEN, wirkliche BIOLOGISCHE FAKTEN!


----------



## Sash (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

selbst unter pinguine gibts homos, normaler ausgleich der natur.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

was fürn ausgleich? was hat das für einen biologischen sinn? kannste mir das erklären?


----------



## Sash (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

zb wegen überpopulation.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

@Veriquitas

Ob ein Paar geeignet ist Kinder zu adoptieren oder nicht das wird ja nun mal geprüft .
Und die Gruppen die du anführst haben ja schon deutlich gezeigt das sie dafür nicht geeignet sind.

Jetzt sage mir einen Grund der zeigt das es* schädlich* ist für das Kind von Homosexuellen aufgezogen zu werden und ich versuche es zu verstehen.
Das einzigste Argument das hier immer wieder auftaucht ist das das man befürchtet das das Kind von seinem Umfeld deswegen gedisst wird.

Oder anders gesagt das es von Menschen mit deiner Einstellung geschädigt wird ....aber wie schädigen denn jetzt die Homosexuellen dem Kind ?

Etwa dadurch das sie dem Kind das ihnen anvertraut wird versuchen ein besseres Leben zu bieten als das was ihnen wahrscheinlich ein Heim bieten kann ?

Ich empfehle dir mal in einen Kinderheim zu gehen und dort die Kinder selbst zu fragen was ihnen lieber wäre ...zwei Väter oder Heim 

Den das sind die Betroffenen die es gilt das endscheiden zu lassen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

CPU-GPU

Theorien dazu kannst du selber nachlesen. In dem Artikel sind Fakten und Theorien aus dem Bereich Genetik, Endokrinologie und Evolutionstheorie

Homosexualität ? Wikipedia


----------



## Sash (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

man soll das tolerieren was du treibst wenn du andere damit schadest? und wer will sich hier in ein besseres licht stellen?


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

überpopulation. ok, soll das jetzt n billiger scherz sein wa?
Homosexualität ist einfach nicht normal. Sonst hätte die Biologie vorgesehen dass 2 gleichgeschlechtliche Menschen ein Kind zeugen können und sich so vermehren können. Aber das können sie nicht, oder hab ich etwa was verpasst?
Nur mal so: Früher wurden Homosexuelle gesteinigt, wir akzeptieren sie schon. Mehr müssen sie echt nicht erwarten. Es gibt HEUTE noch genug länder in denen sie umgebracht werden. Und wir tolerieren sie (zumindest (zu) viele), und jetzt sollen sie auch noch kinder adoptieren dürfen? Also, alles hat irgendwo seine grenzen leute


----------



## Malkav85 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

*Ich bitte hier mal auf eine angemessene Wortwahl und Verhalten zurück zu kommen. 

Das Niveau sinkt hier im Moment rapide gen Null. Entsprechende Beiträge werden gelöscht und bepunktet!*


----------



## Sash (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

entweder hattest du heute einen beschissenen tag oder du bist voll.. jedenfalls, in der stimmung geh lieber off.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

ich bin beides, aber ich weiss ja wies hier abgeht -.-


----------



## Malkav85 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Sash meint wohl seinen Vorredner, dessen Post gelöscht wurde inkl. Urlaubsantrag.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

so klar bin ich auch noch um das ohne fremde hilfe zu kapieren.


----------



## Sash (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Sash meint wohl seinen Vorredner, dessen Post gelöscht wurde inkl. Urlaubsantrag.


 jo den meinte ich, v.. irgendwas.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Hmm ich weiß nicht hier war doch die Frage ob Homosexuelle Kinder adoptieren sollten oder nicht .

Alles was ich an Argumenten dagegen zu dieser Frage hier finde sind zwei ...

Das das Kind selber homosexuell wird..

Das das Kind von seiner Umwelt deswegen gedisst wird 

Alle anderen Argumente beziehen sich doch nur gegen die Homosexualität selber.
Hier geht es doch nicht darum ob Homosexualität normal oder nicht ist sondern darum ob einem Kind dadurch geholfen wird wenn es in so einer Familie kommt die nicht ganz der norm entspricht.


----------



## Maschine311 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Man das ihr mit den beiden überhaupt noch sachlich Diskutiert!?!?!
Da kommt doch nichts akzeptabeles bei rum, die sind so in ihrer eigenen Welt eigeschlossen, die merken überhaupt nicht das sie völlig am Thema vorbei reden und wollen hier irgendwelch studien, worüber weiß kein Mensch!!!

Wer vergleiche zieht mit Pädophilen, Mörder was auch immer dem fehlt doch klarer Menschenverstand. Könnte meinen der Erzbischof tippt hier mit

Ausser den 2 genannten Punkten habe ich bisher noch keine haltbaren vernünftigen Argumente gehört, was nicht heißen soll das es keine gibt, aber mir fehlt gerade keiner ein

Und diese besagten Argumente sind so minimal lastig gegenüber eines guten Zuhauses und liebevolle erziehung das man sie wohl eher als winzig bezeichen kann.


----------



## Sash (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

ich find weiterhin ist es nicht das problem das homos schlechte eltern wären, sondern das andere kinder aus sportvereinen oder der schule dies als grund aufführen das kind zu mobben. bis es zum amokläufer wird.. daher bin ich weiterhin dagegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Die "Normalität" von Homosexualität wird jetzt hier diskutiert:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...119896-homosexualitaet-normal-oder-nicht.html

In diesem Thread bitte nur noch Adoption thematisieren.


----------



## Ascor (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

"...Das das Kind selber homosexuell wird..."
"...Alle anderen Argumente beziehen sich doch nur gegen die Homosexualität selber..."

Congratulations! You just made my day.
Ich finds eig nich so schlimm.
Nich jeder schwule hat dauer sex


----------



## Maschine311 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Sash schrieb:


> ich find weiterhin ist es nicht das problem das homos schlechte eltern wären, sondern das andere kinder aus sportvereinen oder der schule dies als grund aufführen das kind zu mobben. bis es zum amokläufer wird.. daher bin ich weiterhin dagegen.



Wäre ja auch doof wenn alle einer Meinung wären

Ne, sicherlich ein Manko, aber doch nicht schlimmer als wenn man wegen anderer Dinge gemoppt wird, das läßt sich einfach nicht verhindern. Die Schulzeit ist bei mir locker 20 J. her, aber die mit der großen Fresse hatten wir auch schon damals. Die Rudelführer die die ganz Cool waren, aber dumm wie ein Meter Feldweg, heute Handelsfachpacker bei Metro im Lager

Ich denke aber durch ein gutes Elternhaus laßt sich das kompensieren. 
Schlimmer finde ich wenn Eltern das scheinbar egal ist und sie ihr Kind mit der Geschichte alleine gelassen werden. Das ist fürs Kind ganz schlecht, aber ich denke das sind Homos sogar sensibeler für als manche Hetro Eltern, Kind bekommt zwar alles hinten rein geschoben, aber die Eltern machen lieber Karriere und das Kind wächst mit dem Schlüssel um den Hals auf, ohne Gespräche, Fürsorge, Zuneigung. Wie gesagt, für mich eher ein Allerweltsproblem, was bei Homo. nicht höher anzusiedeln ist wie bei jedem anderen.

Habe ja selber 2 Teufelchen hier rumlaufen, wenn ich jemanden wählen sollte der im Falle eines Unfalls für meine Kinder sorgt, kämen zig andere Kriterien zum tragen, aber die sexuelle Ausrichtung wäre für mich ganz hinten anzusiedeln, hauptsache mein Kind ist in guten Händen und ist gut versorgt und heim oder ähn. wäre das letzte was ich mir für meine Kinder wünsche


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> überpopulation. ok, soll das jetzt n billiger scherz sein wa?
> Homosexualität ist einfach nicht normal. Sonst hätte die Biologie vorgesehen dass 2 gleichgeschlechtliche Menschen ein Kind zeugen können und sich so vermehren können. Aber das können sie nicht, oder hab ich etwa was verpasst?
> Nur mal so: Früher wurden Homosexuelle gesteinigt, wir akzeptieren sie schon. Mehr müssen sie echt nicht erwarten. Es gibt HEUTE noch genug länder in denen sie umgebracht werden. Und wir tolerieren sie (zumindest (zu) viele), und jetzt sollen sie auch noch kinder adoptieren dürfen? Also, alles hat irgendwo seine grenzen leute



Du quatscht einen gequirlten Mist das gibt es gar nicht! Wir sind nicht andere Länder...bei uns läuft der "Hase" halt anders...du darfst warscheinlich noch nichtmal wählen desshalb dein Unverständnis und echt dummes gequatsche...es ist anders nicht zu bezeichnen...Du bist auch anders und wir akzeptieren dich hier doch auch nachdem du son Mist schreibst. Homosexuelle sollten gerade mal so geduldet werden...ich glaube es geht noch.

Hat dir mein Beispiel (ich krams mal raus) nicht gerreicht oder was ist los in deinem Schädel???

Beispiel:Ich kann auch nicht verstehen wie man so gegen Homosexuelle reden kann!?  Das Ding ist aber glaube ich die meißten die hier son Mist schreiben  sind halt noch voll in der Pupertät und Kinder, wissen desshalb noch gar  nicht wie sie selber mit ihrer Sexualität umgehen sollen...und da sagt  man einfach mal son Mist weil es einem an Erfahrung fehlt.

Das Ding ist ich weis wovon ich rede, ich war auch mal 17 und dachte  damals Homo ihhhh und son zeugs...das ist bei den stark pupertären  Figuren eigentlich ganz normal...ihr wisst es augrund zu wenig  Lebenserfahrung einfach nicht besser. Auch ich fand z.B schwule früher  ekelig in der Schule als ich aber dann anfing zu arbeiten und schwule  auf Arbeit hatte, und erstmal überhaupt erkannt habe wie toll meine  damaligen Kollegen waren hats bei mir klick gemacht und ich sah was für  tolle Menschen das überhaupt sind. Zudem hab ich ne Arbeitskollegin die  mir sowas von ans Herz gewachsen ist, das gibt es gar nicht...sie ist  (Türkin) von ihrem Mann in der Ehe vergewaltigt und misshandelt  worden...hat drei Kinder die das mitbekommen haben. Heute hat sie den  Männern abgeschworen und lebt mit einer Frau (ebenfalls Kollegin)  zusammen die keine besseren Eltern seien könnten...also was kann man nur  dagegen haben verdammt.

Guckt hinter die Kulissen und schaut gefälligst genauer hin bevor ihr  son Mist hier erzählt, denn anders kann man das schon nicht mehr  bezeichnen hier...


----------



## Tamio (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> überpopulation. ok, soll das jetzt n billiger scherz sein wa?
> Homosexualität ist einfach nicht normal. Sonst hätte die Biologie vorgesehen dass 2 gleichgeschlechtliche Menschen ein Kind zeugen können und sich so vermehren können. Aber das können sie nicht, oder hab ich etwa was verpasst?


 Es ist nicht normal im Sinne der Fortpflanzung aber warum sollten sie kein Kind adoptieren dürfen? Und sag jetzt nicht es wird Schwul 

Was ist den eigentlich dein Normal? Was siehst du als Anhaltspunkt das etwas normal ist? Und was ist Normal genug damit jemand Kinder adoptieren darf. Darf ein Paar ein Kind adoptieren bei dem einer Körperlich behindert ist? Ist es normal das jemand "Killer"-spiele als Hobby hat?
Ist es normal das sich 2/3 aller Ehe scheiden lassen nach ein Paar Jahren in dem das Kind im Alter von 4-6 befindet und dann großteils nur von einer Person aufgezogen wird.

Schwule geben Kindern 
1. ein Zuhause
2. zwei Menschen die es lieben
3. eine Familie die es sonst nicht hätte

Was geben Schwule einem Kind das es besser macht in einem Heim aufzuwachsen?



Sash schrieb:


> ich find weiterhin ist es nicht das problem das homos schlechte eltern wären, sondern das andere kinder aus sportvereinen oder der schule dies als grund aufführen das kind zu mobben. bis es zum amokläufer wird.. daher bin ich weiterhin dagegen.


 Also soweit ich das mit bekommen hab waren alle Amokläufer nicht Schwul.
Außerdem sollte man sich doch mal überlegen wenn man die Befürchtung hat das die gemobbt werden was für schadhafte Persönlichkeiten laufen dann an der Schule rum. Und warum passiert da nichts


----------



## TheRammbock (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, das es den rosaroten gestattet werden soll, Kinder zu adoptieren. 

Ein Kind braucht Mutter und Vater. Egal wie sehr die Rollen auch dargestellt werden wollen, gleichgeschlechtlichen Paare können diesen "Ersat" NIE bieten!


----------



## Maschine311 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Es geht doch nicht darum, das man Kinder aus heilen Familien nimmt und die Schwulen überreicht weil die es besser können. Es geht darum manchen Kinder eine bessere Zukunft zu bieten, als sie evt. im Heim oder bei ihren Leiblichen Eltern erwartet. Denn obwohl einige Mutter und Vater haben geht es einigen Kindern verdammt schlecht, selbst hier in Deutschland, da man ja leider zum Kinderkriegen kein "Führerschein" braucht!

Aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl man redet hier im Kreis, da immer wieder Kommentare kommen die keinerlei Begründung bieten oder irgendwie aus der Luft gegriffen sind!


----------



## True Monkey (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ein Kind braucht Mutter und Vater. Egal wie sehr die Rollen auch dargestellt werden wollen, gleichgeschlechtlichen Paare können diesen "Ersat" NIE bieten!


 
Aber genau da ist doch da Problem.

Es geht doch um Kinder die weder Vater noch Mutter haben oder welche die nicht in der Lage sind es zu erziehen.
Und bevor die jetzt in einen Heim ohne Familie aufwachsen müssen ist es doch besser die an Paare abzugeben die vllt nicht die Vorstellung eines normalen Paares erfüllen aber sonst alle Bedingungen die daran geknüpft sind.

Ist es denn ein besserer Ersatz in einem Heim aufzuwachsen oder bei Pflegeeltern deren einzigster Grund der finanzielle Aspekt ist ?


----------



## Tamio (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, das es den rosaroten gestattet werden soll, Kinder zu adoptieren.
> 
> Ein Kind braucht Mutter und Vater. Egal wie sehr die Rollen auch dargestellt werden wollen, gleichgeschlechtlichen Paare können diesen "Ersat" NIE bieten!


Und Heime können das? Und was ist mit Familien in dem es kein Vater oder Mutter gibt? 
Und warum ist es nicht besser das ein Kind zu "Homos" kommt statt in einem Heim zubleiben?

Edit ah da war schon einer schneller ^^


----------



## TheRammbock (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Das ist das Problem. Es werden immer wieder die Pflegeeltern aus klassischer Sicht, mit Mann und Frau besetzt, außer acht gelassen. Das diese es NUR aus dem finanziellen Aspekt sich zur Aufgabe gemacht haben, Kinder zu erziehen, halte ich schlichtweg für ein Gerücht. Die meisten werden es aus ihrer innerlichen Berufung heraus machen, so meine Mutmaßung. Sicherlich möchte ich nicht abstreiten, das es wohl Familien gibt, mit Mann und Frau, wo es auch Kinder gibt, wo es auch nicht läuft. Aber es ist nun mal so, das Kinder mit Mutter und Vater besser auswachsen (auch wenn die Beziehung zwischen Mann und Frau nicht die ist, welche es sein sollte) als ein Kind, mit nur einem Elternteil, wenn man dann mal weiter denkt ... 

Mit einem Heim ist das eine ganz heikle Sache. Auch dort fehlen logischerweise Mutter und Vater, auch wenn die Betreuung gemischt ist. Natürlich bleiben da auch viele andere Sachen auf der Strecke, weil es nicht möglich ist, sich dort um das Kind so zu kümmern, wie es gerecht wäre. Eine Situation im Heim ist genauso verwirrend wie homosexuelle Eltern. Schaden kann es in vielen Bereichen ... Beides!


----------



## True Monkey (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Eine Situation im Heim ist genauso verwirrend wie homosexuelle Eltern. Schaden kann es in vielen Bereichen ... Beides!


 
Ja gut
Wenn man aber dann abwägt was mehr Vor und Nachteile hat dann kann doch nur die Erlaubniss zur Adoption für Homosexuelle bleiben.
Denn die Vorteile die das Kind hat sind mehr wie es in einem Heim zu erwarten hätte.
Nachteile hat es gewiss bei beiden aber auch deutlich mehr wenn es im Heim bleibt.

Warum also einem Kind eine Chance verwehren die es in seinem Leben vllt nie wieder bekommt.
Frag mal ein Heimkind was besser ist wie Heim .....sei nicht überrascht wenn die Antwort kommt  "Alles"


----------



## TheRammbock (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Frag mal ein Heimkind was besser ist wie Heim .....sei nicht überrascht wenn die Antwort kommt  "Alles"



Dann frag mich doch mal, was ich besser finde ...


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Warst du im Heim?


----------



## TheRammbock (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Japp. Sonst würde ich ihn mich ja nicht fragen lassen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Japp. Sonst würde ich ihn mich ja nicht fragen lassen.



Das ist aber vielleicht der Grund woher dein Denken kommt...aber hättest du die Libe und Zuneigung erfahren die jemand aus ner liebenden Familie kommt, würdest du vielleicht anders denken.


----------



## ole88 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

ich bekomm grad so des kotzen, rammbock du bist mir eigentlich sehr sympathisch und ich kenne deine einstellung das du aber mit dem scheiß etz ankommst denn auch unsere ach so tolle nazi partei vertritt find ich echt mies.

was bitte ist denn so falsch dran einem homo lesben paar kinder anzuvertrauen? glaub mir ich kenne viele die kinder haben und ich kenne wenig heteros die so liebevoll die kinder erziehen. und bevor das kind im heim vergammelt auf die schiefe bahn gerät sollte es doch wohl ordentlich aufwachsen und nach möglichkeit wird es sogar toleranter erzogen als so manche hohlköpfe die hier ihren bullshit ablassen.


----------



## Nomad (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ich bin eigentlich auch der Meinung, dass ein Kind eine Vater- und Mutterfigur braucht. Sollte dies nun nicht der Fall sein, was z.b. bei Scheidung oder ähnliches schon vorkommt (ja meine Eltern haben sich als ich 3 war auch scheiden lassen^^), dann fehlt dem Kind einfach ein Ansprechpartner. Meine Mutter hat relativ schnell (nach einem Jahr oder so) einen neuen Mann kennengelernt, wodurch auch vor 11 Jahren mein kleiner Bruder als Ergebnis () rauskam. Dadurch hatte ich einmal hier eine männliche Ansprechperson UND meinen leiblichen Papa.
Wenn nun aber ein Kind e.g. zwei Mütter hat, aber keine Vaterfigur hat, dann fehlt was, auch wenn es dies zwar selber nie gewohnt ist, jedoch sieht es ja andere Familien (von Schulfreunden oder so). Es gibt Themen, die man lieber mit Müttern bespricht und andere Themen mit Vätern bespricht. Genauso auch andersrum, wenn man nur zwei Väter hat. Irgendwie fehlt immer was, würde ich jetzt sagen. 
Außerdem ist es für das Kind auch unangenehm, wenn von Freunden die Frage kommt : wo die Mutter ist. Was soll es sagen? "Ich habe keine Mutter." oder "Ich habe nur zwei Papa's." Stell ich mir blöd vor.

Naja. Um das nochmal zusammenzufassen (): Ich bin auch dagegen. 

P.S: Mehr geworden als ich dachte.


----------



## ole88 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

du gehst davon aus das es sowas gibt wie ne vater mutter figur, das ist in ner normalen familie auch so wie in ner gleichgeschlechtlichen weil es die kinder nicht anderst kennen. 

mal um es zu verdeutlichen es gibt immer welche die sich mehr als mann oder frau fühlen, so ist es auch in einer beziehung ehe dann, sowas bildet sich mit der zeit einfach raus was man ist, können viele nicht nachvollziehen vielleicht weil se zu jung sind oder einfach zu kurz denken deswegen kann ich auch dich nich nachvollziehen


----------



## Nomad (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



			
				Ole88 schrieb:
			
		

> du gehst davon aus das es sowas gibt wie ne vater mutter figur


Ja das tue ich ... Ich weiß doch, dass ich beide elternteile brauch.^^



			
				Ole88 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist in ner normalen familie auch so wie in ner gleichgeschlechtlichen weil es die kinder nicht anderst kennen.


Da zitiere ich mich mal selber mitm Spoiler  


Spoiler



Wenn nun aber ein Kind e.g. zwei Mütter hat, aber keine Vaterfigur hat, dann fehlt was, auch wenn es dies zwar selber nie gewohnt ist


wäre auch mit Quotation gegangen, aber wollte mal nen Spoiler ausprobieren. 



			
				Ole88 schrieb:
			
		

> die hier ihren bullshit ablassen


 
Sry hatte das noch oben vergessen.


----------



## TheRammbock (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



ole88 schrieb:


> ich bekomm grad so des kotzen, rammbock du bist mir eigentlich sehr sympathisch und ich kenne deine einstellung das du aber mit dem scheiß etz ankommst denn auch unsere ach so tolle nazi partei vertritt find ich echt mies.
> 
> was bitte ist denn so falsch dran einem homo lesben paar kinder anzuvertrauen? glaub mir ich kenne viele die kinder haben und ich kenne wenig heteros die so liebevoll die kinder erziehen. und bevor das kind im heim vergammelt auf die schiefe bahn gerät sollte es doch wohl ordentlich aufwachsen und nach möglichkeit wird es sogar toleranter erzogen als so manche hohlköpfe die hier ihren bullshit ablassen.



Das ist nun aber mehr als unfaier Ole. Du kannst hier nicht irgendwas einbringen, was viele nicht verstehen, weil es aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen ist. Du weißt, das ich auf deren Meinung pfeife. NUR weil sie zufällig mit meiner parallel laufen (deswegen war ich da ja auch - mit den Homos hat das jetzt gar  nichts zu tun gehabt), heißt das noch lange nicht, das man das nun hier miteinbringen sollte. Nun gut ...

Liebevoll erziehen? Hmmm, also liebe ich jetzt als Elternteil in einer normalen Mann/Frau Beziehung mein Kind nicht so wie Homos? Aha ...

WER sagt denn das Kinder in Heimen schlecht heranwachsen?


----------



## Maschine311 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Man warum gehen hier alle vom optimum aus???
Adoptiert wird aber kein Kind aus einer intakten Familie sondern Kinder die garnichts haben, oder höhstens ein Heimplatz.
Hier wird immer groß und breit erklärt was fehlt, was passieren kann.
Kinder die in solche Situatuionen kommen, sind zu meist dann Waisen, die keine Angehörigen mehr haben, ausser ein Sozialarbeiter im Heim oder aber ein versoffenen schlagenden Vater oder schlimmeres, nur allein um diese Kinder geht es. Ich weiß nicht ob einige meinen hier das die Kinder aus intakten Familien gerissen werden um Schwule glücklich zu machen
gerade diese Kinder die solch Erfahrungen in jungen Jahren gemacht haben brauchen eigentlich ganz besondere Betreuug und Fürsorge damit ihr Leben nicht gleich von beginn an das letzte ist.
Warum in aller Welt soll das nicht auch ein ordentlicher in der Gesellschafft in integrierte Homoseueller machen.
Kinder aus dem Heim oder von total verstrahlten Eltern werden auch in jeder Grundschule auf Teufel komm raus gedisst und da ist meist keiner der sich die Probs. dieser Kinder anhört und ihnen hilft damit klar zu kommen.


Ich will hier auch keine lanze für schwule brechen eigentlich ist mir das sogar egal, aber für mich steht hier in erster Linier das Wohl des Kindes ganz vorne und in dem Falle finde ich es um längen besser als alle anderen alternativen auch wenn es nicht das Optimum ist, aber wer hat das schon!!!


----------



## ole88 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Liebevoll erziehen? Hmmm, also liebe ich jetzt als Elternteil in einer normalen Mann/Frau Beziehung mein Kind nicht so wie Homos? Aha ...

nein das sage ich nicht, aber warum sollte es denn nicht gestattet sein, es ist eine normale beziehung zweier lebewesen zueinander, und diese liebe bekommt das kind wie in einer normalen beziehung ab, ist das schlecht? ich glaube nicht, und es ist doch wohl immer das wohl des kindes im vordergrund, und es fehlt eben keine vater mutter figur bzw. es ist in einer gleichgeschlecht. ehe immer einer der mann oder frau somit ergibt sich daraus auch die vater mutter figur, egal ob die etz an schnipi oder keinen hat.

WER sagt denn das Kinder in Heimen schlecht heranwachsen?

ich sage das weil es nicht sehr schön dort zugeht, dort zu leben ohne eltern is ******* und eine person kann nicht die liebe wie in einer familie geben


----------



## frEnzy (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Die Diskussion hier ist so unterirdisch...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Dem muss ich langsam aber sicher zustimmen.
Wenn sich innerhalb der nächsten 10-20 Posts keine neuen Argumente finden, werde ich mir erlauben, den Thread zu schließen. Was hier läuft kann man bequem auf den ersten 10 Seiten nachlesen, ewige Wiederholung/Spam brauchen wir nicht.


----------



## Hübie (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Na sagt mal was erwartet ihr auch bei so einem kontroversen Thema? Es gibt eben immer verschiedene Ansichten, das sollte man doch akzeptieren. Und die letzten 2 Beiträge haben auch Null und Nichts mit dem Thema zu tun (soviel zu Spam). Auch ein Mod (=moderat=maßvoll) kann sich sinnvoll in so eine Diskussion mit einbringen und ggf. Anregungen geben.

Ein Kind das aus dem Heim kommt, hat aber vielleicht auch selber Probleme mit Homosexualität oder mit seiner eigenen Lebenssituation. Da kann soetwas problematisch werden sollte es eben auf die "Masse" treffen. Kinder sind nun mal recht intolerant wenn es darum geht das jemand anders ist oder anders aufwächst. Das liegt aber teils auch am noch nicht voll ausgeprägten Rechtsbewusstsein und dem "Rudelverhalten".
Des weiteren nehmen Kinder sich die Eltern als Vorbild. Das kann sich halt auch auf die Sexualität auswirken. Mit dem Rauchen und Saufen ists ja ähnlich (teils erblich bedingt - ich weiß). Also so einfach ist das nicht mit "och das arme Heimkind bekommt ein warmes Homo-Zuhause".

Letztendlich sollte das Kind (z.B. ab 6 Jahre) selber mitentscheiden dürfen. Und nicht jedes Heim ist zum kotzen. Es gibt immer mal hier mal da auch positives zu berichten.

just my 2 cents.

schönen Sonntag euch Allen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



> Des weiteren nehmen Kinder sich die Eltern als Vorbild. Das kann sich halt auch auf die Sexualität auswirken.


Wenn es so wäre, gäb´s keine Homosexualität.


----------



## ole88 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

/sign^^

es wurde ja ma herausgefunden das es mit dem östrogen spiegel der frau zu tun hat bzw der mutter die das kind stillt


----------



## Hübie (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Wenn es so wäre, gäb´s keine Homosexualität.



Ich sagte nicht das die Neigung ausschliesslich daraus entsteht. Aber ein Kind das unter anderen Bedingungen (Mutter & Vater) lebt könnte hier aber aufgrund der elterlichen Erfahrung ebenfalls homosexuell werden. Was an sich aber nicht schlimm ist jedoch eben unnatürlich bzw. entgegen der Entwicklung.
Homosexualität sollte doch eher die Ausnahme darstellen, denn sonst schrumpft die Population.

Naja vielleicht ist das aber auch der Lauf unserer Natur


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Bin über Umwege auf einen erhellenden Artikel bei Wikipedia gestoßen. Das wichtigste kopier ich mal hier rein:

_Regenbogenfamilien werden Familien genannt, bei denen Kinder bei zwei gleichgeschlechtlichen Partnern als eine Familie leben._


_Lebenssituation 

Die American Psychological Association unterstützt die Adoption durch gleichgeschlechtliche Paare in ihrem politischen Statement vom 28. und 30. Juli 2004. Ebenso wird die Adoption durch gleichgeschlechtliche Paare von folgenden Organisationen in den Vereinigten Staaten unterstützt: Child Welfare League of America, American Bar Association, American Psychiatric Association, National Association of Social Workers, North American Council on Adoptable Children, American Academy of Pediatrics, American Psychoanalytic Association und American Academy of Family Physicians.

Die Familienforschung in Deutschland hat sich in den 1990er Jahren verstärkt den Kindern mit gleichgeschlechtlich-liebendem Elternteil zugewandt. Die deutschen Familien- und Sozialforscher Fthenakis (2000), Berger, Reisbeck & Schwer (2000) und Eggen kommen ebenso wie die amerikanische Zusammenfassung von 21 internationalen Studien durch Stacey und Biblarz über Auswirkungen homosexueller Lebensweisen der Eltern auf Kinder im Wesentlichen zu folgenden Ergebnissen:

- Kinder und Jugendliche homosexueller Eltern sind genauso oft heterosexuell orientiert wie Kinder heterosexueller Eltern.

- Hinsichtlich möglicher Verhaltens- und Entwicklungsstörungen aufgrund der sexuellen Orientierung der Eltern gibt es keine Unterschiede zwischen Kindern in gleichgeschlechtlichen und verschiedengeschlechtlichen Lebensgemeinschaften. Kinder homosexueller Eltern zeigen in keiner Weise häufiger Verhaltensstörungen als Kinder heterosexueller Eltern.

- Nicht die sexuelle Orientierung, sondern das Geschlecht der (homosexuellen) Eltern scheint auf Einstellungen und Verhalten von Kindern zu wirken. So weisen wohl vor allem Kinder, die in gleichgeschlechtlichen Lebensgemeinschaften von zwei Frauen heranwachsen, seltener ein geschlechtstypisches Rollenverhalten auf als Kinder heterosexueller Eltern.

- Gleichwohl unterliegen Kinder homosexueller Mütter und Väter Diskriminierungen und Stigmatisierungen durch ihre soziale Umwelt, die Einstellungen und Verhalten der Kinder beeinflussen können. Hierzu gehören die familienrechtlichen und politisch-rhetorischen Diskriminierungen ebenso wie die Stigmatisierungen etwa durch Peergroups. Es gibt empirische Hinweise darauf, dass Kinder homosexueller Eltern unter diesen Diskriminierungen und Stigmatisierungen leiden. Um deshalb nicht selbst als homosexuell zu gelten, scheinen besonders Kinder in der Pubertät die Homosexualität ihrer Eltern gegenüber Gleichaltrigen zu verbergen oder es zu missbilligen, wenn die Eltern ihre sexuelle Orientierung in der Öffentlichkeit zeigen. Andererseits zeigen die Studien auch Kinder, die jedoch, wie insbesondere Wald (1999) hervorhebt, mit einer erstaunlichen psychischen Stärke diesen Stigmatisierungen entgegentreten.

- Grundsätzlich scheinen Kinder, die bei gleichgeschlechtlichen Eltern aufwachsen, ihre sexuelle Orientierung reflektierter zu erleben. Gleichwohl schränken die Studien aus den USA diese These insofern ein, als sich in dieser Einstellung zum Teil auch durch die Umgebung prägen könnte: Homosexuelle Eltern in den USA leben überdurchschnittlich oft in Großstädten oder Universitätsstädten, ihre Kinder wachsen in einem vergleichsweise toleranten Milieu auf, welches seltener homophobe Einstellungen hegt.

- Kinder in gleichgeschlechtlichen Partnerschaften unterliegen keinem höheren Risiko, Opfer sexuellen Missbrauchs zu werden. Täter in sog. Kindesmissbrauchsdelikten sind ganz überwiegend (zirka 95 Prozent nach Erkenntnissen des Sicherheitsberichts der Bundesregierung) Männer; sie kommen überwiegend aus dem sozialen Nahraum. Das Missbrauchsrisiko für Mädchen ist dreimal höher als für Jungen. Damit liegt das Missbrauchsrisiko für Kinder, die bei einem lesbischen Paar aufwachsen und für Mädchen, die bei einem schwulen Elternpaar aufwachsen, schon statistisch sehr viel niedriger als bei Kindern in heterosexuellen Partnerschaften. Statistische Zahlen zu diesem Punkt gibt es allerdings nicht – es wird argumentiert, dass das Risiko auf Grund hoher sozialer Kontrolle auch hier deutlich niedriger liege als bei heterosexuellen Paaren. Somit findet ein weit verbreitetes Vorurteil keinerlei Bestätigung in der Forschung.

Eine vom deutschen Bundesministerium der Justiz in Auftrag gegebene Studie zur "Lebenssituation von Kindern in gleichgeschlechtlichen Lebenspartnerschaften" kommt zu dem Schluss, dass bei Kindern, die in lesbischen oder schwulen Partnerschaften aufwachsen, keinerlei Nachteile für die Entwicklung festzustellen seien. An der Studie war das Münchner Staatsinstitut für Frühpädagogik (IFP) beteiligt. Diese Schlussfolgerung sei jedoch nicht durch die Ergebnisse der Studie zu belegen, so Maja Ingold, weil die meisten der Befragten fünf Jahre ihres Lebens mit biologischem Vater und biologischer Mutter aufgewachsen seien. Dass genau das die Ursache für die positive Entwicklung der Kinder gewesen sei, könne die Studie nicht widerlegen. Die gezogenen Schlüsse seien daher nicht übertragbar auf Kinder, die von der Geburt an bei einem fremdem homosexuell lebenden Paar aufwüchsen und so Vaterentbehrung oder Mutterentbehrung erlitten. Vaterentbehrung oder Mutterentbehrung hätten wissenschaftlich gut belegt Lanzeitfolgen für das ganze Leben von Kindern. Christl Ruth Vonholdt, Leiterin des evangelikalen Deutschen Instituts für Jugend und Gesellschaft kritisiert, die Methodik der Studie sei „unwissenschaftlich“._


Regenbogenfamilie ? Wikipedia


----------



## MysticBinary82 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, kannst Du auch Pädophilie nicht als "Krankheit" bezeichnen. Trotzdem wird versucht, Leute mit dieser Orientierung zu "heilen".
> Man kann jetzt dazu stehen, wie man will. Die Betroffenen aber bei funktional gleichen Voraussetzungen ungleich zu behandeln, scheint mir ziemlich unfair.


 
Pädophilie äußert sich aber anders und hat sehr wohl typische merkmale eine sexuellen Störung oder zumindestens eine Persönlichkeitsstörung, die den gesunden Menschenverstand auszuschalten vermag.
Ich möchte mein gegenüber nicht kontrollieren ich beginne nicht jeden Chat mit dem interesse Sex zu haben. Ich verarsche mein Chatpartner nicht


Ich kann nicht verstehen, dass so viele "Männer" eine so starke Rosettenphobie haben? Wenn ihr (Heteromänner) eine attraktive Frau seht dann habt ihr sicher ein sexuelles interesse an ihr und genau so ist es wenn ich ein attraktiven Mann sehe. Da gibt es keinen unterschied auf emotionaler ebene. 

Man entscheidet sich nicht Homosexuell zu sein aber man entscheidet sich dazu sie nicht zu akzeptieren und zu hassen.

Ich wette, das so gut wie keiner von denen die uns das adoptionsrecht nicht zusprechen woll jemals mit einem Homosexuellen Menschen gesprochen haben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



> Ich wette, das so gut wie keiner von denen die uns das adoptionsrecht nicht zusprechen woll jemals mit einem Homosexuellen Menschen gesprochen haben.


Doch, ich war mal auf einer Hochzeitsfeier von zwei Homosexuellen.
Leider waren es keine Lesben.


----------



## Icejester (17. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ich wette, das so gut wie keiner von denen die uns das adoptionsrecht nicht zusprechen woll jemals mit einem Homosexuellen Menschen gesprochen haben.



Doch, das habe ich. Ziemlich oft sogar. Und genau das ist das Problem. Wenn ich keine kennen würde, fände ich das mit dem Adoptionsrecht sicherlich auch ganz okay.


----------



## frEnzy (18. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Doch, das habe ich. Ziemlich oft sogar. Und genau das ist das Problem. Wenn ich keine kennen würde, fände ich das mit dem Adoptionsrecht sicherlich auch ganz okay.


Du hast also nur bescheuerte Homosexuelle getroffen? Mir gehts genau anders herum. Ich habe bisher nur sehr nette Homosexuelle kennen gelernt. Es gibt also solche und solche. Das ist bei Heteros aber nicht anders  Darum wird ja auch vorher geprüft, ob die Menschen für fähig gehalten werden, ein Kind zu adoptieren. Man drückt denen ja nicht einfach so eins in die Hand


----------



## Icejester (18. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Nein. Ich habe nicht nur bescheuerte Homosexuelle getroffen. Zwei kenne ich, die wirklich ganz normale Menschen sind. Wenn man nicht wüßte, daß die schwul sind, würde man es so gut wie nicht merken. Die anderen, mit denen ich jemals zu tun hatte, waren einfach nur affektiert, tuckig, falsch, verlogen, diebisch, ekelhaft in ihrer Neigung, der ganzen Menschheit ihre neuesten Bettgeschichten en detail erzählen zu müssen, selbstmitleidig, unverschämt, ungepflegt, unbeherrscht und intrigant. Kurz: charakterlich das wirklich Allerletzte. Und das waren summa summarum so acht bis zehn weitere. Es ist nicht seltsam, daß ich von denen als Gruppe kein gutes Bild habe und solchen Menschen auch sicherlich keine Kinder anvertrauen möchte, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Frage:
Von wievielen Menschen, denen du in deinem Leben begegnet bist, weist du mit Sicherheit, dass sie hetereo sind?


----------



## Icejester (18. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Meinst Du damit Freunde und Bekannte? Falls ja, dann kann ich Dir sagen, daß ich das bei allen mit Sicherheit weiß, ausgenommen ein alter Schulfreund von mir, zu dem ich aber leider seit Jahren keinen Kontakt habe. Bei dem war ich mir damals schon sehr unsicher. Es gab da in vielen Jahren enger Freundschaft keine Hinweise auf Homosexualität. Allerdings hatte er in der Zeit auch nie was mit irgendeinem Mädel. Aber das kann alle erdenklichen Gründe habe. Ich denke, das werde ich wohl in diesem Leben auch nicht mehr rausfinden. 

Nachtrag: Du wirst jetzt wahrscheinlich sagen, ich könnte das bei den meisten mehr oder minder flüchtigen Bekannten gar nicht mit Sicherheit wissen. Allerdings habe ich dafür aus irgendwelchen Gründen eine außerordentlich gute Antenne. Ich merke das normalerweise nach wenigen Minuten Gespräch oder lediglich Gesprächsbeobachtung und lag noch nie falsch, obwohl anderen Personen das bei den entsprechenden Männern möglicherweise auch in jahrelanger Bekanntschaft nicht aufgefallen ist.

Lesben kann ich übrigens aus irgendwelchen Gründen überhaupt nicht erkennen, bis sie anfangen, mit anderen Mädels rumzumachen oder es offen sagen. Auf Parties kann das schonmal unpraktisch sein.  Seltsamerweise hat allerdings meine Mutter wiederum dafür einen sehr guten Riecher. Vielleicht ist das also wirklich geschlechterabhängig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Meinst Du damit Freunde und Bekannte?



Den Bezugskreis sollte dem entsprechen, aus dem du obengenannte Negativbeispiele ausgesucht hast - ich vermute mal, "Freunde" ist demnach ungeeignet, "Bekannte" könnte passen, wenn du von allen "Bekannten" die sexuelle Orientierung kennst.



> Nachtrag: Du wirst jetzt wahrscheinlich sagen, ich könnte das bei den meisten mehr oder minder flüchtigen Bekannten gar nicht mit Sicherheit wissen. Allerdings habe ich dafür aus irgendwelchen Gründen eine außerordentlich gute Antenne. Ich merke das normalerweise nach wenigen Minuten Gespräch oder lediglich Gesprächsbeobachtung und lag noch nie falsch, obwohl anderen Personen das bei den entsprechenden Männern möglicherweise auch in jahrelanger Bekanntschaft nicht aufgefallen ist.



In der Richtung geht meine Argumentation:
Du kannst Leute nicht anhand dessen, was du bemerkst, ihn "schwul" und "hetero" einteilen. Daraus ergibt sich in der Gruppe "Schwule" zwangsläufig von eine Häufung von Personen, die ihre Homosexualität offen zeigen - eine Eigenschaft, die du als negativ empfindest. Personen, die mit ihrer Homosexualität nicht negativ auffallen, hast du dagegen ggf. als "hetereo" eingestuft.
Zum Vergleich:
Man sollte sich kein Urteil über "Rechte" bilden, in dem man auf die Straße geht und Leute mit Hakenkreuzemblemen auf der Kleidung befragt.



> Lesben kann ich übrigens aus irgendwelchen Gründen überhaupt nicht erkennen, bis sie anfangen, mit anderen Mädels rumzumachen oder es offen sagen. Auf Parties kann das schonmal unpraktisch sein.  Seltsamerweise hat allerdings meine Mutter wiederum dafür einen sehr guten Riecher. Vielleicht ist das also wirklich geschlechterabhängig.



Es entspricht zumindest dem Klischee, dass (heterosexuelle) Männer bei Frauen nicht in der Lage sind, subtilere Verhaltensweisen als "High Heel durch Fuß" zu interpretieren


----------



## Icejester (18. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den Bezugskreis sollte dem entsprechen, aus dem du obengenannte Negativbeispiele ausgesucht hast - ich vermute mal, "Freunde" ist demnach ungeeignet, "Bekannte" könnte passen, wenn du von allen "Bekannten" die sexuelle Orientierung kennst.



Gut. Dann sind wir uns da einig. Ich dachte nämlich kurz, Du könntest vielleicht an alle Personen denken, die einem so im täglichen Leben z.B. auf der Straße begegnen. Die trifft man zwar auch und man nimmt möglicherweise genauso auf ihr Leben einfluß, wie sie auf das eigene Einfluß nehmen, aber man kann natürlich so gut wie keine weitergehenden Aussagen über sie treffen.



> In der Richtung geht meine Argumentation:
> Du kannst Leute nicht anhand dessen, was du bemerkst, ihn "schwul" und "hetero" einteilen. Daraus ergibt sich in der Gruppe "Schwule" zwangsläufig von eine Häufung von Personen, die ihre Homosexualität offen zeigen - eine Eigenschaft, die du als negativ empfindest. Personen, die mit ihrer Homosexualität nicht negativ auffallen, hast du dagegen ggf. als "hetereo" eingestuft.
> Zum Vergleich:
> Man sollte sich kein Urteil über "Rechte" bilden, in dem man auf die Straße geht und Leute mit Hakenkreuzemblemen auf der Kleidung befragt.


Nun ja. Du hast natürlich erstmal nicht völlig unrecht. Ein Homosexueller muß sich schon irgendwie zu erkennen geben, indem er entsprechende Signale aussendet. Aber es kommt halt auch darauf an, wie empfindlich der Empfänger dafür ist. Und ich bin aus irgendeinem Grund dafür halt außerordentlich empfindlich. Um das zu veranschaulichen: Ich habe in den letzten drei Monaten genau zwei Schwule kennengelernt. Bei dem ersten wußte ich nach etwa 20 Sekunden, was gepfiffen ist, ohne daß der auch nur ein Wort mit mir gewechselt hätte. Bei dem anderen habe ich nach etwa zehn Minuten den Verdacht gehabt. Der hatte übrigens bis dahin auch nicht mit mir, sondern nur mit anderen Anwesenden gesprochen und die angeschnittenen Themen waren rein geschäftlicher Natur.
"Offen gezeigt" haben die ihre Veranlagung überhaupt nicht. Wie sollten sie das auch machen? Durch Haargel? Ist wohl kaum ein Merkmal. Durch ganz normale Kleidung? Oder ihre ebenso normale Brille? Ich denke nicht, daß das verläßliche Anhaltspunkte sind. Am Arbeitsplatz spricht man in der Regel auch nicht über seine Bettgeschichten. Das kann es also auch nicht sein.

Ich habe schlichtweg keine Ahnung, woran es liegt.



> Es entspricht zumindest dem Klischee, dass (heterosexuelle) Männer bei Frauen nicht in der Lage sind, subtilere Verhaltensweisen als "High Heel durch Fuß" zu interpretieren


Ja. Da bin ich ein Paradebeispiel. In der Hinsicht bin ich wirklich phänomenal schlecht.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

ja das ist in jedem Fall besser als wenn die Kinder alleine im Heim zurückbleiben und so aufwachsen müssen

aber man sollte sie genauso oder noch genauer Prüfen wie alle anderen Eltern auch bzw. wenn nötig helfen


----------



## WhackShit007 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

eindeutig und zwar sowas von dagegen!!!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Nein!
Das Kind wäre mobbing Opfer Nummer 1 in der Schule


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Nein!
> Das Kind wäre mobbing Opfer Nummer 1 in der Schule


Wtf ist das denn für´n Argument?
Liegt das am Adoptionsrecht oder an den beknackten Schülern und dem nicht vorhandenen gesellschaftlichen Gegenwind? 
Also Ja! zu Mobbing und Nein! zu einem Grundrecht, weil Mobbing akzeptiert wird?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Nein!
> Das Kind wäre mobbing Opfer Nummer 1 in der Schule


 
Und wieso sollte es Mobbing Opfer sein?
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die schwulen Pärchen, die ein Kind adoptieren (Lesben können ja ihre eigene Kinder bekommen), ein gutes Einkommen und eine entsprechende gesellschaftliche Stellung haben, denn sonst würden sie kein Kind bekommen.
Daher werden sie ihr Kind entsprechend erziehen und dafür sorgen, dass es mit gleichaltrigen zusammenkommt, also Kindergarten, Spielgruppe in der Wohnsiedlung und was auch immer.
die anderen Kinder wachsen also mit den Kinder der Schwulen auf, können sich in sie hineinversetzen, sind sicher auch neugierig und stellen Fragen, die von allen Seiten ausreichend beantwortet werden.
Wo also soll das Mobbing herkommen? 
Was ist denn mit dem Mobbing, wenn die Mutter schon 70 ist, wenn man in die Schule kommt (wieso holt dich deine Oma immer ab.... neee ist nicht meine Oma, ist meine Mutter...)
Was ist mit dem Hartzer Kind, das keine Klassenfahrt mitmachen kann und keine Markenklamotten trägt und nicht das neueste Handy oder keine Spielekonsole hat?
Denkst du nicht auch, dass die Kids da eher ansetzen werden?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

@Icejester 

Ich glaube nicht, dass du merken würdest das ich Schwul bin. Ich habe das meine ganze Schulzeit über geheim gehalten und mich erst mit 23 geoutet. Ich bin was das angeht sehr angepasst aber das wäre nur eine rolle von mir, die mir die Gesellschaft aufgedrückt hat.

Wie würde sich das anfühlen, wenn man als Heterosexueller nicht man selbst sein kann. Wenn man sich ständig fragen muss ob man denn "Normal" (wer ist das schon  ) ist oder doch anders.

Ich muss sagen so nach meiner Erfahrung bin ich nicht anderes als alle anderen. Ich liebe und habe da genau das selbe Herzklopfen. Ich trauere und habe genau den selben Kloß im Hals wie alle anderen auch.

@*FreaksLikeMe*

Ich wurde auch in der Schule gemobbt aber nicht meiner Eltern wegen sondern weil ich einfach zu Unselbstbewusst war.
Wenn man ein Kind mit Toleranz und einem gesunden Selbstbewustsein und -wertgefühl erzieht kann es sich auch gegen solche Attacken durchsetzen.
Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass nicht das Geschlecht der Eltern entscheidend ist, sondern die Erziehung.


----------



## Jan565 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Nein!
> Das Kind wäre mobbing Opfer Nummer 1 in der Schule



Kann ich nicht zustimmen. Ich bin mit einem zur Schule gegangen der eine Lesbische Mutter hat. Ihn hat deswegen keiner gemobt oder der gleichen. Ich fands eher mal interessant sowas zu sehen. 

Außerdem ist mein Onkel schwul und ich kenne sowas von klein auf und hatte nie damit ein Problem, es ist schließlich jedem selbst überlassen wen oder was er liebt. 

Genauso kenne ich mehrere Lesben oder Lesbische Paare und da spricht auch nichts da gegen, die sind ganz normal wie alle anderen auch.

Seine Sexuelle Orientierung kann sich ein Mensch meines wissens nicht aussuchen, also warum soll man solche Paare bestrafen mit sowas?


----------



## Kaktus (22. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

@MysticBinary82
So jemanden kannte ich auch. Ein Bekannter mit dem wir öfters AD&D gespielt haben war Schwul. Erfahren habe ich das eher durch Zufall, dabei hat er kein Problem mit dem Outing und hats halt nicht jedem gleich auf die Nase gedrückt. Warum auch. Lustig fand ich es eher beim Campen... als er auf der Seite meiner Freundin gelegen hat wie ich sonst. Als sie am Morgen halb auf ihm drauf lag... sah er mich an und meinte "Eddy... ich mag deine Freundin... aber bitte.... NIMM SIE RUNTER" 
Wir hatten viel Spaß mit ihm. Er war auch in einer Sache Klischeehaft. Beruf... Sekretär.... und er hat uns immer den Kaffee gemacht.... und er hat genialen Kaffee gemacht  Und alle von uns haben ihn beneidet weil er alle Frauen abknuddeln durfte. 

So was von albern sich hier über SChwule auszulassen und so zu tun als wären sie was schlimmes und könnten keine Kinder erziehen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Also mal ehrlich, manche Aussagen finde ich Idiotisch. Was spricht dagegen 2 Mamas oder 2 Papas zu haben?

Würdet ihr es als gut betrachten wen ein Kind in einem Kinderheim groß wird wo in der Regel "fressen oder gefressen werden" oder "Der Stärkere Überlebt" zählt? So ein Kind würde sich freuen aus jeden Kinderheim zu kommen. So einen Kind wäre es auch definitiv egal 2 Mütter oder 2 Väter zu haben.

Was ist also eure Sorge? Habt ihr Angst dass das Kind systematisch Homosexuell erzogen wird? Ich bitte auch, wie entstehen dann die ganzen Homosexuelle Kinder von Elternpaaren mit Mama und Papa?

Habt ihr Angst dass das Kind missbraucht wird? Das gibt es seit es Adoptionen überhaupt gibt maximal bei getrennt Geschlechtlichen Eltern oder allein Erziehende Eltern. Von Missbräuchen von Homosexuellen Eltern habe ich bis da do noch nie was gelesen, gehört oder gesehen.

Ich bin also definitiv dafür das Homosexuelle Adoptieren dürfen. Jedes Kind hat eine richtige Familie verdient und nicht den Lebenslauf durch ein Kinderheim. Und eine Familie definiert sich nicht durch Mama und Papa.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

@Kaktus

Ja mach ich auch nicht. Mich interessiert ja von meinen LAN-Kumpels die Sexuelle gesinnung auch nicht, wobei da doch oft Pornos getauscht werden bevor es los geht mit Spielen. Da halte ich mich immer raus und wenns mir dann doch zu Vorpubertär wird, frag ich manchmal ob die ein paar Pornos von mir haben wollen und schon ist ruhe.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> @Kaktus
> 
> Ja mach ich auch nicht. Mich interessiert ja von meinen LAN-Kumpels die Sexuelle gesinnung auch nicht, wobei da doch oft Pornos getauscht werden bevor es los geht mit Spielen. Da halte ich mich immer raus und wenns mir dann doch zu Vorpubertär wird, frag ich manchmal ob die ein paar Pornos von mir haben wollen und schon ist ruhe.



Na ja die meisten Penisträger hätten Garantiert nichts gegen Homosexuelle Pornos so lange es zwischen 2 Frauen ist 

Das finde ich immer wieder erstaunend. Über Homosexuelle schimpfen und im Hintergrund wird schon am Kreuz herum geschraubt und Benzin holen ist auch schon jemand aber schaut man sich auf ihre Festplatten um findet man mehr Lesbenpornos als auf so manchen Lesben PC


----------



## Shi (22. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Lesbenpornos werden eh nur für Männer gemacht  Ich hoffe, alle die für Nein gestimmt haben, werden schwul  Das würde ich euch von ganzem Herzen gönnen, damit ihr seht, dass Schwule und Lesben ganz normale Menschen sind und deshalb genau die gleichen Rechte wie jeder eingeräumt bekommen sollten! Dazu gehört auch das Recht auf eine Adoption oder eine richtige Ehe!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (23. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Tja ich denke mal das ist nicht anders wie bei anderen Randgruppenthemen. Für das Ausland sind wir Deutsche immer noch Nazis. Ehemalige DDR Mitbürger sind Bürger 2. Klasse und für ehemalige DDR Bürger sind die Westlichen Bürger nur Kapitalisten. Köln ist die Schwulenhochburg Deutschlands. Amis sind alle Fett, Faul und Kriegsgeil. ... man die Liste könnte Ewig so weiter gehen. Menschen sind eben total Empfänglich für Vorurteile und das brennt sich so ins Gehirn ein und das über Generationen weg. Wie sonst haben wir nach ca. 65 Jahren immer noch den Nazi Status im Ausland? Oder nach 21 Jahren Mauerfall gibt es immer noch Leute die denken die bösen bösen Ossis gegebenenfalls die Kapitalistischen Wessis. Irgendwo dazwischen gibt es dann auch noch Platz für Schwule Schwule Männer ... 

ist es euch schon mal aufgefallen das bei Thema Homosexualität es wie aus der Kanone geschossen kommt "Schwule Männer + Popo Sex = No Way"!
Bei Fernseher Umfragen ist das erste bei Homosexualität - Schwule Liebe zwischen Männer. Von Lesben und Sex zwischen 2 Frauen wird keine Silbe erwähnt. 

Sex zwischen 2 Frauen ist durch die Porno Industrie gesellschaftlich (zumindest unter Männern) so hoch angesehen das es völlig Normal scheint wenn sich 2 Frauen der Lust und Liebe hingeben. 

Was wäre gewesen wen es Frauen wie Männer gebe die sich genauso viele Schwulen Pornos rein gezogen hätten wie Männer Lesben Pornos?  Wäre das Schwule Thema heute dann genauso Gesellschaftlich Etabliert wie bei Lesben?

Wäre doch mal eine Forschung wert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ja mach ich auch nicht. Mich interessiert ja von meinen LAN-Kumpels die Sexuelle gesinnung auch nicht, wobei da doch oft Pornos getauscht werden bevor es los geht mit Spielen. Da halte ich mich immer raus und wenns mir dann doch zu Vorpubertär wird, frag ich manchmal ob die ein paar Pornos von mir haben wollen und schon ist ruhe.


 
Sehr interessant. 
Ich kenne jetzt niemanden direkt, der schwul ist, aber ich halte vom Klischee auch nichts, dass ein Schwuler ein guter Innenarchitekt ist oder dass er Fußball/Boxen nicht mag und den ganzen Tag Ballett guckt (Woher kommt eigentlich das Gerücht, dass ein Balletttänzer automatisch schwul sein muss?) aber mich würde mal interessieren, wie du das machst, wenn du die Aufmerksamkeit eines anderen Mannes auf dich ziehen willst (und du eben nicht weiß, ob das eine Hete ist oder nicht)?
Wenn ich Frauen "anspreche" () (also, als ich noch nicht verheiratet war, versteht sich ), dann weiß ich nicht, ob das eine Lesbe ist und es ist mir auch egal, denn wenn sie "nein" sagt, weiß ich es immer noch nicht, aber wie ist das unter Männern? 



Shi schrieb:


> Lesbenpornos werden eh nur für Männer gemacht  Ich hoffe, alle die für Nein gestimmt haben, werden schwul  Das würde ich euch von ganzem Herzen gönnen, damit ihr seht, dass Schwule und Lesben ganz normale Menschen sind und deshalb genau die gleichen Rechte wie jeder eingeräumt bekommen sollten! Dazu gehört auch das Recht auf eine Adoption oder eine richtige Ehe!


 
Lesbenpornos sind ausschließlich für heterosexuelle Männer gemacht, ich tippe sogar, dass 100% der Konsumenten heterosexuelle Männer sind. 
Ich weiß nicht, was Lesben wirklich machen, wenn sie zusammen sind (), wahrscheinlich das gleiche, was andere Paare auch machen, sich streiten, es stellt sich nur die Frage um was, Vorhänge können es ja nicht sein und die Klobrille ist immer runtergeklappt. 
Aber wenn ich mal eine kennen lerne, dann werde ich sicher sehr interessante Gespräche mit ihr führen. 



GameServer schrieb:


> ist es euch schon mal aufgefallen das bei Thema Homosexualität es wie aus der Kanone geschossen kommt "Schwule Männer + Popo Sex = No Way"!
> Bei Fernseher Umfragen ist das erste bei Homosexualität - Schwule Liebe zwischen Männer. Von Lesben und Sex zwischen 2 Frauen wird keine Silbe erwähnt.
> 
> Sex zwischen 2 Frauen ist durch die Porno Industrie gesellschaftlich (zumindest unter Männern) so hoch angesehen das es völlig Normal scheint wenn sich 2 Frauen der Lust und Liebe hingeben.
> ...


 
Homosexuallität wird immer mit zwei Männern verbunden, aber nicht, weil das gesellschaftlich abgelehnt wird, einfach weil es meiner Meinung nach häufiger vor kommt und man eher darüber reden kann, denn wenn es um Lesben geht, dann laufen bei 100% der heterosexuellen Männern immer die gleichen Bilder im Kopf ab. 
Lesbenpornos ist doch gesellschaftlich nicht anerkannt, aber er kommt in praktisch allen Pornos vor, in den heterosexuelle Akte gezeigt werden, denn das ist eine Phantasie der Männer, das war schon immer so und die Pornoindustrie bedient diesen Markt, denn 99,99% aller Konsumenten von heterosexuellen Pr0ns sind nun mal Männer und ich kenne keine Frau, die sich Lesbenpornos anguckt (ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass sich Lesben Lesbenpornos angucken).
Dass Sex zwischen Männern bei heterosexuellen Männern weitesgehend abgelehnt, bzw. ignoriert wird, ist sicher eine evolutionäre Geschichte, aber wenn man Frauen fragt, was sie interessanter finden, dann bin ich davon überzeugt, dass sie sich eher einen Schwulenporno anschauen würden als einen Lesbenporno (die Schwulen Typen sind halt alles Calvin Klein Models mit Waschbrettbäuchen , währen die Lesben den perfekten Body haben, den die Frauen, die das gücken müssten, nie erreichen würden, daher wären sie eher Eifersüchtig und gucken erst gar nicht ).

Außerdem sind Männer sowieso Brust- und Dosen fixiert (zumindest die Heten), wenn es dann noch vier Glocken gibt, können wir nicht anders als hingucken (wir Heten versteht sich). 
Steigern könnte man das nur mit sechs Glocken.... 

Aber das weicht jetzt zu sehr vom Thema ab... 

Entscheident für eine Adoption ist nun mal, wie das Paar miteinander klar kommt, wenn es ein Kind adpotieren will, denn das ist was anders als sich einen Hund kaufen und zwei Männer (wie gesagt, Lesben können ihre eigenen Kinder bekommen) sind da meiner Meinung nach nicht weniger geeignet als Frau/Mann.
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die beiden Männer einen Schwulen aus ihrem Jungen machen wollen (oder eine Lesbe aus dem Mädchen), sie werden es so nehmen, wie sich das Kind entwickelt und wichtig ist eben, dass das Kind mit Liebe und Führsorge großgezogen wird, denn das sind die Grundlagen, die es zu einem guten, verantwortungsbewussten und toleranten Menschen werden lassen. 
In meiner Schulklasse hatten wir einen, der im Heim lebte, und einige haben den deswegen auch gehänselt, aber die, die ihn gehänselt haben, waren die Kids, sie ein mieses Elternhaus hatten (Scheidungskind, versoffener/schlagender Vater, usw). Bei allen anderen war er ebenso anerkannt, wie jeder andere auch.
Erziehung fängt eben schon bei Babys an und die ersten Jahre sind die wichtigsten um die Persönlichkeit zu prägen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (24. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sehr interessant.
> Ich kenne jetzt niemanden direkt, der schwul ist, aber ich halte vom Klischee auch nichts, dass ein Schwuler ein guter Innenarchitekt ist oder dass er Fußball/Boxen nicht mag und den ganzen Tag Ballett guckt (Woher kommt eigentlich das Gerücht, dass ein Balletttänzer automatisch schwul sein muss?) aber mich würde mal interessieren, wie du das machst, wenn du die Aufmerksamkeit eines anderen Mannes auf dich ziehen willst (und du eben nicht weiß, ob das eine Hete ist oder nicht)?
> Wenn ich Frauen "anspreche" () (also, als ich noch nicht verheiratet war, versteht sich ), dann weiß ich nicht, ob das eine Lesbe ist und es ist mir auch egal, denn wenn sie "nein" sagt, weiß ich es immer noch nicht, aber wie ist das unter Männern?


Ich denke mal wenn du eine aufs Maul bekommst war er über dein Anbaggerungsversuch nicht begeistert.  Wenn er Nein sagt weißt du genau so viel wie vorher. Ist wie bei Frauen eben ein Glücksspiel. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich mal eine kennen lerne, dann werde ich sicher sehr interessante Gespräche mit ihr führen.


Brauchst du nicht, du hast doch nun mich  Die Schwester meiner Exfreundin war schon mit 2, 3 Frauen zusammen. Echt schräg, zumal man mit denen 1 Monat lang den Haushalt geteilt hat. Und das waren echte Kampflesben denen es egal war wo Sie waren da wurde immer Händchen gehalten und herum geknutscht. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Entscheident für eine Adoption ist nun mal, wie das Paar miteinander klar kommt, wenn es ein Kind adpotieren will, denn das ist was anders als sich einen Hund kaufen und zwei Männer (wie gesagt, Lesben können ihre eigenen Kinder bekommen) sind da meiner Meinung nach nicht weniger geeignet als Frau/Mann.


Das lese ich hier nun öfters. Wie können 2 Frauen Kinder bekommen? Ich glaube da habe ich im Biologie Unterricht was verpasst  Sind Lesben etwa Zwitter Wesen wie Schnecken und Würmer und befruchten sich gegenseitig und selbst oder wie soll das gehen  Ich denke mal das sind irgendwelche Männer Träume "Ach jetzt wollen wir ein Kind dann suchen wir uns mal einen Samenspender". Ne, das klingt eher nach einem dämlichen Film von RTL/ Pro7 oder SAT1. Wen Lesben einen Mann ran lassen würden wäre Sie keine Lesbe sondern Bisexuell. Und manche Lesben ekeln sich vor Männlichen Geschlechtsteilen wie sich ein Hetero Mann vor Schwulen Sex ekeln würde bzw. es abstoßend finden würde. Ich kenne Frauen (Hetero und Homo) die können nicht mal mit einem Männlichen Geschlechtsteil umgehen  Und da sollen es Lesben können? Ich "durfte" eine Lesbe kennen lernen der hätte man 20 verschiedene Männliche Super Promis nackt auf Sie binden können und Sie wäre maximal vor Müdigkeit umgefallen. Für Sie war das Thema Männer so gleichgültig wie das Leben anderer bei Terroristen. So was von einer Frau zu hören prägt einen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Schon mal daran gedacht, dass Lesben zur Samenbank gehen können?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (24. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht, dass Lesben zur Samenbank gehen können?


Lesben und Babysuppe - Nö das wollte in meinem Kopf nicht zusammen passen 

Aber das Argument hat mich doch überzeugt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



GameServer schrieb:


> Ich denke mal wenn du eine aufs Maul bekommst war er über dein Anbaggerungsversuch nicht begeistert.  Wenn er Nein sagt weißt du genau so viel wie vorher. Ist wie bei Frauen eben ein Glücksspiel.


 
Wieso meine? 
Ich bin schon mal von Typen angelabert worden, also in Clubs, aber die kamen mir nie schwul rüber, die haben halt Interesse (in welche Richtugn auch immer) und wollen wohl so rausfinden, wie du "tickst". Also erst mal auf "Freund" machen, ehe man "tiefer" geht. 
(schätze ich mal, daher würde es mich schon interessieren, wie ein schwuler Mann herausfinden will, ob es sich lohnt, einen anzusprechen oder geht man einfach in Clubs, wo das Publikum entsprechend ist?)



GameServer schrieb:


> Brauchst du nicht, du hast doch nun mich  Die Schwester meiner Exfreundin war schon mit 2, 3 Frauen zusammen. Echt schräg, zumal man mit denen 1 Monat lang den Haushalt geteilt hat. Und das waren echte Kampflesben denen es egal war wo Sie waren da wurde immer Händchen gehalten und herum geknutscht.


 
Nun ja, Händchenhalten und knutschen ist normal, das machen alle neu verliebten.
(Das mache ich auch, wenn ich eine neue Flasche Whisky bekomme )
Aber ich bezweifel eben, dass sich Lesbensex tatsächlich so abspielt, wie man es als Hetero so sieht. 
Meine Frau war hatte mal eine "entsprechende" Ader, aber ich weiß nie, was sie genau gemacht hat (obwohl ichs echt mal wissen würde, gerne filmisch belegt ).



GameServer schrieb:


> Das lese ich hier nun öfters. Wie können 2 Frauen Kinder bekommen? Ich glaube da habe ich im Biologie Unterricht was verpasst  Sind Lesben etwa Zwitter Wesen wie Schnecken und Würmer und befruchten sich gegenseitig und selbst oder wie soll das gehen


 
Frauen gehen, nicht nur Lesben machen das, auch allein lebende Frauen, die sich einen Kinderwunsch erfüllen wollen, ohne durch die Betten gereicht zu werden, zur Samenbank und suchen sich da einen guten Typen aus, meist Studenten, groß gewachsen natürlich.
Dunkle Haare und blaue Augen waren zu meiner Zeit sehr gefragt.

Ich hab damals gutes Geld bekommen und meine Jungs sind sicher viel rumbekommen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso meine?
> Ich bin schon mal von Typen angelabert worden, also in Clubs, aber die kamen mir nie schwul rüber, die haben halt Interesse (in welche Richtugn auch immer) und wollen wohl so rausfinden, wie du "tickst". Also erst mal auf "Freund" machen, ehe man "tiefer" geht.


Durch Freundesfreunde kam ich mal an einem Schwulen heran den hat man schon von 500m angesehen das der nicht richtig ist  Als er mich zum ersten mal gesehen hat fragte der mich doch frei raus ob ich Schwul bin oder Bisexuell. Da es selbst den Gastgeber zu dreist war fuhr der den an und der Schwule Mensch (Name und oder kenne ich nicht) meinte "Man(n) muss doch wissen woran man ist"!

Kann also sehr direkt sein in meinem Fall.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



GameServer schrieb:


> Kann also sehr direkt sein in meinem Fall.


 
Richtig direkt ist, wenn er bei dir "fühlt", ob du dich freust ihn zu treffen.


----------



## Sash (28. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

wieso freuen, wenns kalt draussen ist kann er auch ne taschenlampe in der hose haben.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig direkt ist, wenn er bei dir "fühlt", ob du dich freust ihn zu treffen.


Ich bin doch kein Hund dem bei purer Freude was anschwellt bzw. mit dem "Stimmungsbarometer" hin und her wedelt.  

Genauso wenig bin ich ein Auto das von 0 (Sprich: Null) - Ready for Takeoff in 4,2s ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Leute:
Ihr entfernt euch nicht nur zunehmend vom Thema dieses Threads, ihr seit auch langsam recht weit vom Niveau dieses Forums entfernt.

_edit:_
Das weder als Ermunterung gedacht, noch stellt "gar kein Thema" eine Verbesserung dar.


----------



## amdintel (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

das wird ja noch schöner "klares NEIN"
und ich kiege das kot*zen

Nein:
weil Kinder sind noch unbefangen 
und werden u.a. da Einseitig beeinflußt.

- man darf die Natur nicht weiter betrügen
Mann und Frau machen Kinder um den  Fortbestand 
weiter zu sichern und sind eine Familie   und das ist in der Natur auch nicht anders.
Für ein Kind ist es immer besser wenn es einen Papa und eine Mana hat,
als irgend wo ein scheiß.

wenn ich beim Jugendamt arbeiten würde, würde ich so was verhindern , 
falls so was mal gang und gäbe sein sollte , 
was ich nicht hoffe.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



amdintel schrieb:


> das wird ja noch schöner "klares NEIN"
> und ich kiege das kot*zen
> 
> Nein:
> ...


In der Natur gibt es mehr Homosexuelle/ Bisexuelle und Artfremde Sexualpartner wie du denken magst.

Was ist mit den 2 Schwulen Störche aus dem Stuttgarter Zoo Willhelma?
Oder was haben Forscher heraus gefunden:
Stecke 3 männliche Meerschweinchen in einen Käfig. Einer davon nahm das Verhalten eines Weibchens an und die anderen 2 Männchen machten sich die Hölle heiß. Als Sie ein Weibchen dazu gaben verlor das eine weiblich imitierende Männchen seine weiblichen Züge und kämpfte vortan auch um die Kunst des Weibchens. 
Oder aus einem Bild Zeitung Artikel die wirklich nur die Bild Zeitung so schreiben kann:
Liebestoller Esel tötet mehrere Schafe und wollte Frau vergewaltigen. Die Schafe wollen den Esel nicht ran lassen und die Frau nahm reis aus. 

In diesem Sinne bin ich heil froh das sich die Menschen NICHT strikt an die Natur halten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Ich nehm diese 325. Wiederholung fehlender Argumentation mal als Anlass, um meine Ankündigung in die Tat umzusetzen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dem muss ich langsam aber sicher zustimmen.
> Wenn sich innerhalb der nächsten 10-20 Posts keine neuen Argumente finden, werde ich mir erlauben, den Thread zu schließen. Was hier läuft kann man bequem auf den ersten 10 Seiten nachlesen, ewige Wiederholung/Spam brauchen wir nicht.


----------

